# Tragödie in Duisburg



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,ich habe am Wochenende die schrecklichen Bilder von dem Todestunnel der Loveparade in Duisburg gesehen und bin,wahrscheinlich wie die meisten,die diese Bilder gesehen haben, sehr schockiert.
Zwei Fragen beschäftigen mich seitdem:zum einen ob die Katstrophe nicht tasächlich hätte verhindert werden können,zumal sehr sehr viele Bedenken von allen Seiten schon im Vorfelde entstanden sind
udn zum anderen ob es der richtige Weg ist eine Loveparade nie wieder zu organisieren um,wie es der Veranstalter nannte, die Verstorbenen zu ehren....aber wieviele grosse Katastrophen haben sich schon z.B. in Fussballstadien ereignet mit wesentlich mehr Opfern.ehrt man damit wirklich die Opfer indem man jede Neuauflage dieser Art von Veranstaltung untersagt?


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Meinung zur Loveparade Katastrophe und deren Konsequenz gestern bereits in meinem Blog geschrieben. _(Mag das hier jetzt nicht wiederholen.)_


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2010)

Im Nachhinein hätte so ziemlich alles verhindert werden können, unabhängig davon ob man geschlampt hat oder nicht. Und teilweise waren ja auch die Besucher selbst schuld (zumindest die die rumklettern mussten) an dem Mist.

Massenveranstaltungen zu verbieten ist unrealistisch. Ob jemand dieses Techno-Ding ab jetzt noch finanzieren mag ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

Ja es ist traurig, vor allem hätte dieses Unglück verhindert werden können.
Wenn man sich mal die Plätze der Loveparade anschaut(Berlin Siegessäule, Duisburg Tunnel und Areal) konnte das garnet gut gehen.

In Berlin hat man an der Siegessäule 3 Hauptverkehrsstraßen und rund herum den Park(glaub der Tierpark ist es), wenn da was passiert können sich die Menschen in allen Richtungen ausbreiten. In Duisburg ein enger Tunnel und ein abgezäuntes Gelände, da kann niemand irgendwohin ausweichen wenn was passiert.

Ich hoffe das ALLE die da mit organisiert haben & geplant haben zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, aber leider wird dies ja nicht passieren.
Und ja ich empfinde das richtig das nach so einer Tragödie die Loveparade nie wieder stattfinden wird, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, das nach ca. 2-3 Jahren wieder so eine Veranstaltung stattfinden wird nur unter einem anderen Namen.

Meine Gedanken & Beileid sind bei sämtlichen Opfern, Angehörigen & Zeugen.

Greetz Dracun

Edith: http://www.taz.de/1/leben/alltag/artikel/1/gott-straft-die-suender/ das ist ja wohl die absolute Härte... Gott kann die alte net einfach mal Ihre Schnauze halten? Da kommt doch eh nur gequirlte Scheiße bei raus.... Sry für die Ausdrucksweise


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

Wie so ziemlich jede Katastrophe eines nicht natürlichen Ursprungs, hätte auch diese wohl verhindert werden können. Wie dem auch sei, hinterher ist man immer wieder schlauer und jeder zweite Verantwortliche glaubt jetzt, es von Beginn an besser gewusst zu haben. 

Ein Unglück, ohne Frage, aber deswegen die LoveParade für immer auf Eis zu legen halte ich doch für zu viel des guten Willens. Aus Respekt gegenüber den Opfern schafft man dann das Ereignis ab, das sie mit wahrscheinlich grosser Begeisterung besuchten? Klingt für mich persönlich irgendwie unsinnig und etwas voreilig.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Massenveranstaltungen zu verbieten ist unrealistisch. Ob jemand dieses Techno-Ding ab jetzt noch finanzieren mag ist die andere Frage.



das stimmt natürlich und ist eine wichtige Vorraussetzung für ein weiteres event.da wird sich bestimmt nich so schnell jemand zur Verfügung stellen als Sponsor....
udn Städte und Länder werden natürlich auch nicht begeistert sein,da die Organsisation ja so schon enorm schwierig war.udn jetzt wären die Auflagen um einn vielfaches höher udn teurer.da wird wohl jede stadt abwinken...hinzu kommt noch wer wohl in der Schuldfrage den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben bekommt.wennn die Stadt den bekommt wird keine Stadt in Deutschland je eine weitere Auflage zulassen


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Edith: http://www.taz.de/1/...ft-die-suender/ das ist ja wohl die absolute Härte... Gott kann die alte net einfach mal Ihre Schnauze halten? Da kommt doch eh nur gequirlte Scheiße bei raus.... Sry für die Ausdrucksweise




also die Herrman tickt wohl nicht ganz richtig..."da haben wohl höhere Mächte ihre Hände im spiel"....die ist auch noch froh darüber das so etwas passiert ist.das ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Frechheit.dafür sollte die angezeigt werden für solche Texte...schweinerei sowas...


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

@ Tikume
Das die Besucher selbst schuld sind darf man nicht als Argument nutzen !!!
Natürlich ist es nicht sonderlich Intelligent wenn man versucht die Sicherheitsabsperrungen zu umgehen um zur gewünschten Veranstaltung zu kommen.
Aber 1. Muss der Veranstalter mit solchen Dingen rechnen und dem entsprechend absichern
und 2. ist es klar das die Leute versucht haben dem Gedränge irgendwie zu entgehen.
Schau dir mal die Bilder und Amateur-Videos an. Da sieht man sehr gut in welchem Zustand sich einige befinden die von oben aus der menge raus gezogen wurden.

@ Dracun
Es gibt schon seit Jahren solche Veranstaltungen unter anderen Namen. Da musste nicht noch 2-3 Jahre drauf warten.

// EDIT
Die Hermann hat ja wohl wirklich nicht mehr alle Tassen säuberlich geordnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> @ Dracun
> Es gibt schon seit Jahren solche Veranstaltungen unter anderen Namen. Da musste nicht noch 2-3 Jahre drauf warten.


Dat weiß ich auch .... nur wird es die LP wieder geben nur unter einen anderen Namen und die Veranstalter der LP werden en Teufel tun und in nächster Zeit wieder so etwas zu organisieren und aus dem Grund mein Einwand mit 2-3 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz alledem ist es sinnvoll erstmal die LP auszusetzen. Wenn die LP wieder kommen sollte dann bitte wieder in Berlin an der Siegessäule oder andere besser geeignete Großstädte mit Plätzen die groß & weiträumig sind.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Sorry, 1 Tunnel als Zugang zu so einer riesigen Massenveranstaltung, das ist einfach grob fahrlässig. In jedem Club, egal ob klein oder gross, müssen mehrere Notausgänge die stets begehbar sind und wenn da was passiert betriffts zT nur ein paar hundert Leute, die fliehen müssen, also dürfts ja wohl klar sein, dass ein Festivalgelände mit über einer Million Leute nicht abgesperrt werden darf. Ich kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Früher, beispielsweise in Berlin, gabs ja massig Platz und Zugänge zur Loveparade, da hätte sich der Schaden auch in Grenzen gehalten.

Von jetzt an werden die deutschen Raver wohl an die Streetparade in die Schweiz fahren müssen. Die ist zwar wesentlich kleiner, dafür jedoch wesentlich besser organisiert.


----------



## Tikume (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> Das die Besucher selbst schuld sind darf man nicht als Argument nutzen !!!
> Natürlich ist es nicht sonderlich Intelligent wenn man versucht die Sicherheitsabsperrungen zu umgehen um zur gewünschten Veranstaltung zu kommen.
> Aber 1. Muss der Veranstalter mit solchen Dingen rechnen und dem entsprechend absichern
> ...



Die die rumgeklettert sind, sind genauso schuldig wie die Planer und Veranstalter.
Ich sage nicht, dass sie alleine Schuld haben.


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die die rumgeklettert sind, sind genauso schuldig wie die Planer und Veranstalter.
> Ich sage nicht, dass sie alleine Schuld haben.






Aber sonst gehts dir noch gut oder? Die sind um ihr Leben geklettert und haben das nicht aus Spass an der Freud gemacht. Wenn von den Ravern welche Schuld haben dann wohl eher die Vollpfosten die sich meinten prügeln zu müssen in so einer Masse. Letztlich wär aber selbst das bei genug Platz kein großes Problem gewesen. NEin sorry aber die Teilnehmer können kaum was dafür das die Veranstalter die Masse der Teilnehmer hoffnungslos unterschätzt haben und die eingesetzte Polizei die Lage ebenfalls Hoffnungslos unterschätzt haben.

Das in der Masse natürlich bedingt durch Alkohol und Drogen einige Aussetzer haben liegt wohl eher an der ganzen Situation und an den Menschlichen Trieben die man als Veranstalter aber in die Planungen mit einzubeziehen hat.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/842025/Polizei-Vertuschung-nach-Loveparade-Katastrophe

Es wird immer besser .... ein Schelm wer da böses denkt


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://www.shortnews...ade-Katastrophe
> 
> Es wird immer besser .... ein Schelm wer da böses denkt




ich frag mich woher spiegel-online so schnell so eine info herhaben....und die Frage ist dann was das für eine wichtige Mitteilung gewesen sein soll...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die die rumgeklettert sind, sind genauso schuldig wie die Planer und Veranstalter.
> Ich sage nicht, dass sie alleine Schuld haben.



Würdest du lieber voller Panik und Angst unter all den Menschen stehen und um dein Leben bangen, oder klettern ? Das, was da gestern auf der Pressekonferenz gesagt wurde, war eine einzige Frechheit. Den Leuten zu unterstellen, selbst Schuld zu haben weil sie ja geklettert sind, aber auf der anderen Seite tote (!!!!!) Menschen auf den Boden lagen, die nieder getrampelt wurden... ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Ich wär auch da hochgeklettert.


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Lasst Tikume doch hier rumtrollen. Er oder Sie hätte sich sicher lieber tottrampeln lassen im Gedränge. Das sind alles Leute die selber schuld sind, deswegen hilft auch die Polizei: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h3ik6n2BPa8


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich frag mich woher spiegel-online so schnell so eine info herhaben....und die Frage ist dann was das für eine wichtige Mitteilung gewesen sein soll...






Die haben die von BGS Beamten denen die Löschung der Daten aufgefallen ist. Die Polizei hat auf jedenfall kräftig versagt sie trifft aber keinesfalls die Hauptschuld. Der Veranstalter und die Genemigenden Stellen der Stadt allen vorran der OB sind die Hauptschuldigen an dieser Katastrophe da sie alle Warnungen (und die gabs in Massen) in den wind geschlagen haben. Ich hoffe nur das diese mit aller Härte des Gesetzes bestraft werden.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Lasst Tikume doch hier rumtrollen. Er oder Sie hätte sich sicher lieber tottrampeln lassen im Gedränge. Das sind alles Leute die selber schuld sind, deswegen hilft auch die Polizei: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h3ik6n2BPa8



Tikume ist kein Troll, er/sie hat nur eine etwas krassere und objektive Auffassung des ganzen.
Sie/Er sieht es halt mit einer nüchternen Logik die sicherlich für den einen oder anderen kaltherzig bzw trollig vor kommt, nur wenn jmd schon so lange hier dem Forum rum geistert, weiß das Tikume trotz Ihrer/Seiner knallharten Worte alles andere als ein schlechter und provozierender Troll ist.

Sry für des kleine OT Getippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Die haben die von BGS Beamten denen die Löschung der Daten aufgefallen ist. Die Polizei hat auf jedenfall kräftig versagt sie trifft aber keinesfalls die Hauptschuld. Der Veranstalter und die Genemigenden Stellen der Stadt allen vorran der OB sind die Hauptschuldigen an dieser Katastrophe da sie alle Warnungen (und die gabs in Massen) in den wind geschlagen haben. Ich hoffe nur das diese mit aller Härte des Gesetzes bestraft werden.



also falls sich das als Wahrheit herausstellen sollte,das Warnungen ignoriert wurden,dann bin ich auch dafür das die Herren sehr hart bestraft werden sollten.gestern sagte der OB allerdings schon er hätte von nichts gewusst.das wird bestimmt wieder ne schwierige Aufgabe für die Staatsanwaltschaft die Schuldigen herauszupicken...


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also falls sich das als Wahrheit herausstellen sollte,das Warnungen ignoriert wurden,dann bin ich auch dafür das die Herren sehr hart bestraft werden sollten.gestern sagte der OB allerdings schon er hätte von nichts gewusst.das wird bestimmt wieder ne schwierige Aufgabe für die Staatsanwaltschaft die Schuldigen herauszupicken...





Nix gewusst ist lustig. Weil dem Herrn wurden schon vor einem Jahr Warnungen der Polizeigwerkschaft!!!! zugetragen. Des weiteren gab es dieverse weitere Warnungen und ein besseres Sicherheitskonzept was der Stadtverwaltung aber zu teuer war. Im Netz wurden schon Wochen vor der Veranstaltung Tote Prognostiziert an genau der Stelle. 




Reine Schutzbehauptungen des Ob´s der hat genau gewusst worauf der sich einläßt.


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://www.shortnews...ade-Katastrophe
> 
> Es wird immer besser .... ein Schelm wer da böses denkt



Ich zweifel ja mal den Wahrheits gehalt dieser Meldung an.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Nix gewusst ist lustig. Weil dem Herrn wurden schon vor einem Jahr Warnungen der Polizeigwerkschaft!!!! zugetragen. Des weiteren gab es dieverse weitere Warnungen und ein besseres Sicherheitskonzept was der Stadtverwaltung aber zu teuer war.



vielleicht wurden diese daten ja gerade gelöscht von der örtlichen Polizei...
trotz allem wird es immer schwierig sein die Leute "von oben" dran zu kriegen.das hat die Vergangenheit stets bewiesen.so wird es auch in diesem Fall schwierig werden den entsprechenden Personen die Schuld zuzuweisen


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die die rumgeklettert sind, sind genauso schuldig wie die Planer und Veranstalter.
> Ich sage nicht, dass sie alleine Schuld haben.



Sehe ich genau so.

Für den einen oder anderen mag das zwar "komisch" klingen, ist aber leider die nüchterne Wahrheit. Solch eine Panik bricht nicht einfach ohne Grund aus und klar ist, dass die Stadt Duisburg dafür "bezahlen" muss. Aber einige dieser "Kletterer" sind nicht vollkommen ohne Schuld. Es tut mir Leid für die Opfer, aber solche Sachen passieren und die Love Parade abschaffen wäre unsinnig.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

also mit "Kletterer" scheinen einige diejenigen zu meinen,dennen alles zu langsam voranging udn schon bevor Panik ausbrach Wege gesucht haben um schneller ans ziel zu kommen und dadurch eine Panik vlt mitverschuldet haben,als der eine oder andere von denen abstürzte
während die anderen diejenigen meinen,die nach dem Panikausbruch nur ihr Leben retten wollten...
da muss man wohl mal etwas differenzieren...


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also mit "Kletterer" scheinen einige diejenigen zu meinen,dennen alles zu langsam voranging udn schon bevor Panik ausbrach Wege gesucht haben um schneller ans ziel zu kommen und dadurch eine Panik vlt mitverschuldet haben,als der eine oder andere von denen abstürzte
> während die anderen diejenigen meinen,die nach dem Panikausbruch nur ihr Leben retten wollten...
> da muss man wohl mal etwas differenzieren...



Jap, ich meine das erstere. Bei den Letzteren würde ich so etwas nicht sagen, aber die vorherigen tragen durchaus eine kleine Mitschuld.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, ich meine das erstere. Bei den Letzteren würde ich so etwas nicht sagen, aber die vorherigen tragen durchaus eine kleine Mitschuld.




dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu...
udn war es nicht so,das erst die echte Pasnik aufkam,nachdem einige dieser "Drängler-Kletterer" tatsächlich abgestürzt sind?


----------



## Razyl (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu...
> udn war es nicht so,das erst die echte Pasnik aufkam,nachdem einige dieser "Drängler-Kletterer" tatsächlich abgestürzt sind?



Da ich nicht dort war kann ich das schlecht beurteilen und die verschiedenen Berichterstatter haben da auch unterschiedlich berichtet. Aber wahrscheinlich haben diese Abstürze dazu geführt, dass die Menschen vollkommen in Panik ausbrechen und es erst dann zu den Todesfällen kommt.

Klar ist: Die Hauptschuld wird beim Veranstalter liegen, denn für die Sicherheit wurde nicht gerade extrem gesorgt und so ein, im Grunde recht kleiner Tunnel ist natürlich bei solch einer Massenveranstaltung völlig ungeeignet als Ein- und Ausgang. Zumindest haben die Medien wieder Sachen worüber sie in den nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen schreiben können und dann ist wieder Schluss. So wie immer...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die Hauptschuld wird beim Veranstalter liegen, denn für die Sicherheit wurde nicht gerade extrem gesorgt




der wird sagen:wieso ich?ich hab mich nur um die Party gekümmert udn Fragen zur Sicherheit der Stadt und der Polizei übergeben...


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der wird sagen:wieso ich?ich hab mich nur um die Party gekümmert udn Fragen zur Sicherheit der Stadt und der Polizei übergeben...


 Die Stadt hat sich aber vorher per Beschluss von jedweder Verantwortung freigesprochen. Die haben den Veranstalter gewarnt ein von der Stadt mitfinaziertes teures Sicherheitskonzept wurde abgelehnt und daraufhin hat die Stadt gesagt macht mal aber ohne uns. Der Ob und McFit wollten aber unbedingt die Loveparade in Duisburg und haben das ganze halt trotzdem gemacht und aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Die Stadt hat sich aber vorher per Beschluss von jedweder Verantwortung freigesprochen. Die haben den Veranstalter gewarnt ein von der Stadt mitfinaziertes teures Sicherheitskonzept wurde abgelehnt und daraufhin hat die Stadt gesagt macht mal aber ohne uns. Der Ob und McFit wollten aber unbedingt die Loveparade in Duisburg und haben das ganze halt trotzdem gemacht und aus eigener Tasche bezahlt.




oha,das hört sich aber nicht gut für die beiden an....da werden dann ja tatsächlich mal(und zurecht) Köpfe rollen...


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

und hier nochmal ein aktueller bericht von spiegel online:
Ein internes Verwaltungsdokument aus Duisburg belegt nach Informationen von «Spiegel online» die Schwachstellen des Sicherheitskonzepts bei der Großveranstaltung mit insgesamt bis zu 1,4 Millionen Besuchern. So habe der Veranstalter nicht die sonst vorgeschriebene Breite der Fluchtwege einhalten müssen. Zugleich sei das Gelände ausdrücklich nur für 250 000 Menschen zugelassen gewesen. Bei der Massenpanik am Tunnel vor der Freifläche waren am Samstag 19 Raver gestorben.

Der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft, Rainer Wendt, hält es für wahrscheinlich, dass die Veranstalter und die Stadt Duisburg auf Kosten der Sicherheit bei der Loveparade sparten. «Darauf gibt es Hinweise. Dafür spricht zum Beispiel, dass es keine Videoüberwachung vor Ort gegeben hat, die eine schnelle Reaktion möglich gemacht hätte», sagte Wendt den ARD-«Tagesthemen».

Die Staatsanwaltschaft setzt am Montag ihre Ermittlungen fort. Zeugenaussagen und beschlagnahmte Unterlagen sollen klären, ob das Sicherheitskonzept letztlich ausreichend war. Bereits vor der Technoparty hatte es konkrete Warnungen vor einer Katastrophe gegeben, die manchem angesichts des engen Tunnels und der erwarteten Menschenmassen unausweichlich schien. Mehr als 340 Raver hatten in dem Nadelöhr teils schwerste Verletzungen erlitten. Viele mussten wiederbelebt werden.   

Deutschlands führender Konzertveranstalter Marek Lieberberg warf den Duisburger Organisatoren Profitgier und Unvermögen vor. «Das ist kein tragisches Unglück, sondern ein Verbrechen», sagte Lieberberg der «Süddeutschen Zeitung» (Montag). Die Veranstalter seien der Technoparty mit hunderttausenden Teilnehmern nicht gewachsen gewesen. «Befruchtet haben sich die Geltungssucht der Lokalpolitik, die Profitsucht der Veranstalter, auf beiden Seiten gut gedüngt durch totalen Amateurismus.» Lieberberg organisiert unter anderem das Musikfestival Rock am Ring.

Das von «Spiegel online» zitierte Schriftstück vom 21. Juli 2010 mit dem Aktenzeichen 62-34-WL-2010-0026 trägt den Titel «Genehmigung einer vorübergehenden Nutzungsänderung». Es richtet sich an die Berliner Lopavent GmbH als Veranstalter der Loveparade. Der Sachbearbeiter der Unteren Bauaufsicht im Duisburger Amt für Baurecht und Bauberatung befreit darin die Organisatoren von der Vorschrift, die vorgeschriebenen Breiten der Fluchtwege einhalten zu müssen. Außerdem verzichten die Beamten auf Feuerwehrpläne.

Die Toten waren zwischen 18 und 38 Jahre alt, 11 Frauen und 8 Männer. Am Tag nach der Katastrophe legten Trauernde am Tunnel zum ehemaligen Güterbahnhof Blumen nieder und zündeten Grabkerzen an. Am Ort der Tragödie fragten sich viele, wer die Schuld trägt.

Im Mittelpunkt der Kritik steht die Duisburger Stadtführung um Oberbürgermeister Adolf Sauerland (CDU). Bochums früherer Polizeipräsident Thomas Wenner (62) will Sauerland anzeigen. Der Onlineausgabe der «Bild-Zeitung» sagte Wenner: «Ich zeige den Oberbürgermeister der Stadt Duisburg, die leitenden Beamten der Stadt und die Veranstalter an.» Eine solche Veranstaltung sei in Duisburg nie realisierbar gewesen. Wenner hatte 2009 als amtierender Polizeipräsident die für Bochum geplante Loveparade abgesagt.    

Die Zahl der Teilnehmer konnten die Duisburger Veranstalter auch am Tag danach nicht genau beziffern. Sie reicht von 105 000 Menschen, die mit der Bahn zum Feiern reisten, bis hin zu 1,4 Millionen Ravern, die sich in der Stadt aufgehalten haben sollen. Die abgeschlossene Partyzone sei für rund 300 000 Feiernde ausgelegt gewesen, sagte der Leiter des Krisenstabs, Wolfgang Rabe. Der Platz sei zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks nicht vollständig gefüllt gewesen.

Der Ablauf der Tragödie zeichnet sich erst in groben Zügen ab: Es gab lange Zeit nur einen Ein- und Ausgang zum Festgelände, und der war nur durch zwei Tunnel unter Bahngleisen zu erreichen. Von den Tunneln ging es um eine Ecke auf eine breite Straßenrampe zum alten Güterbahnhof.

Im Gedränge dieses Nadelöhrs stauten sich die Menschen. Raver, die ungeduldig zur Party strebten, trafen auf Menschen, die schon müde waren und das Fest verlassen wollten. Viele kletterten auf Container oder Zäune, um der drangvollen Enge zu entfliehen, einige stürzten nach Augenzeugenberichten hinunter in die Massen.



© dpa-info.com GmbH


----------



## wowfighter (26. Juli 2010)

Was für eine Frage natürlich hätte man es verhindern können.

1. Wieso macht man ein solches Fest in einer Stadt wie Duisburg, lieber in einer Stadt wie Köln, Berlin oder München ...
2. Die Polizisten hätten die Zäune aufschieben sollen dann wäre kein einziger Mensch zerquetscht worden..Mal ganz erlich wäre ich ein Polizist dort gewesen hätte ich die Zäune trotz Befehl sie zuzuhalten aufgemacht alleine schon wenn man sieht wie Menschen zerdückt werden.
3.Es solte die Loveparade weiter geben, weil Fehler machen uns Menschen vorsichtiger....


mfg


----------



## Maireen (26. Juli 2010)

Naja man muss sich mal versuchen in die Situation reinzuversetzen. Die Leute standen ja schon länger in diesem Tunnel und auch in diesem Rampenbereich. Um die Besucherzahlen auf dem Festgelände selbst noch irgendwie kontrollieren zu können öffnete man nur einen Eingang. Wenn das Gedrängel dann zu groß wurde, wurde Sperrungen bzw Wellenbrecher aufgbaut. Warum das alles passiert ist, kann man denke ich nicht auf einen Auslöser schieben da kamen viele Dinge zusammen.
ZB. wurden laut den aktuellsten Berichten div. Sicherheitslücken bewusst in Kauf genommen von der Stadt Duisburg und auch geduldet. Man kann nur vermuten warum die Stadt so etwas zulässt, waren es die finanziellen Mittel die dort gefehlt haben oder doch weil man mit Blick auf die Kulturhauptstadt 2010 einfach mal viele Augen zugedrückt hat und auf das beste gehofft hat.

Fakt ist, was gestern zum Schluss der Pressekonferenz ja kleinlaut zugegeben wurde, dass der Tunnel nicht nur als Eingang sondern auch als Ausgang diente. Und wenn man sich das mal vorstellt alleine bei einem Konzert ist sowas schon nicht machbar. Zudem fehlten meiner Meinung nach die Fluchtwege komplett, die Leute haben irgendwann die Zäune umgeworfen und sind hoch Richtung Autobahn geflüchtet und das schon über ne Stunde vor der Panik. Schon da hätte man reagieren müssen. Die Menschen dann in dem Tunnel und auf dem Rampengelände einzuschliessen war ebenfalls ein Schritt der die Situation dort nicht besser machte, denn damit verhinderte man zwar das keiner mehr zusätzlich in den Tunnel kam aber auch das die Leute die nach Hause wollten dort raus kamen. 

Dann war meines Wissens nach für 17Uhr der Hauptakt angekündigt, klar das die Massen da nochmal in Bewegung kommen weil viele ja eben gekommen sind um das mitzuerleben. Die Bewegung schlägt sich wie eine Welle nach vorne die allerdings nicht mehr nach hinten absackert sondern sich dann staut, infolge dessen werden Körper aneinander gepresst, man wird unkontrollierbar in der Gegend rumgeschoben, muss den Kopf nach oben halten weil die Luft immer dünner ist und verliert von Minute zu Minute die Kraft.

Jetzt kommen wir zu dem was ja einige sagen: Wären die Menschen da nicht hoch geklettert wäre das alles nicht passiert. Ob das so stimmt sei dahingestellt, aber auch hier einfach mal in den Augenblick hineinversetzen...

Vorne schaffen es 4-5 leute auf den Container zu klettern und ziehen Leute raus denen es nicht gut geht, vlt wollten sie erst gar nicht flüchten sondern wirklich versuchen Menschen zu helfen die dort unten kollabiert sind. Hinten die Menschen sehen das und denken das es die einzige Möglichkeit ist hier rauszukommen, also versuchen sie nach vorne zu kommen. Unterdessen stellt die Polizei eine Leiter auf um die Menschen sicher vom Container zu holen, also denken die meisten, wenn die Polizei dabei hilft kann es nicht falsch sein und drücken noch mehr nach vorne um ebenfalls dorthin zu kommen. Und mit drücken meine ich nichtmal das die mit zwei Händen gegen die Masse drücken, nein es reicht aus* einen Schritt* nach vorne zu machen!
Und genau da entsteht dann diese Massenpanik, man hat das Gefühl nicht mehr rauszukommen, oder man hat einen Freund/in neben sich die zusammenbricht der man helfen will, die Wellenbrecher klappen um und ohne das man es bewusst mitbekommt werden vorne die Menschen überlaufen.

Man merkt leider auch nicht immer das ein Mensch unter einem liegt, so schlimm sich das anhört.
Ich war vor etlichen Jahren auf einem Konzert in der Halle, ich stand zu meinem Übel ganz vorne in der vierten Reihe. Wir wurden ständig nach vorne gepresst, wenn ein Wellenbrecher hinter uns aufging wobei wir uns vorbereiteten und versuchten die Wellen abzufangen um den Reihen ganz vorne zu ersparen das sie gegen die Absperrung gedrückt werden.
Alles lief soweit ganz ok, bis die Vorband kam. Der Sänger forderte die Menschen auf zu hüpfen was dann auch alle machten. Plötzlich kippten die ersten 6 Reihen komplett um, alle wurden zu Boden gedrückt. Als wir wieder auf die Beine kamen herrschte erst Panik einige schrieen die Ordner zogen Leute raus. Ich sah wie meine Freundinf mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht aus den Reihen gezogen wurde. Also entschied ich mich zurückfallen zu lassen um dort etwas ruhiger zu stehen. Als ich plötzlich unter mir etwas merkten. Ich dachte erst wäre eine Jacke und kümmerte mich gar nicht weiter weil auch ich panisch war und dort weg wollte, als sich dann zufällig vor mir eine kleine Lücke bildete und ich einen Rucksack sah. Ich griff danach um ihn aufzuheben was aber nicht ging. Als ich einen Schritt vorging und nachgriff hatte ich einen Büschel Haare in der Hand. Unter uns lag ein junges Mädchen. Sie war schon ganz blau und die Leute trampelten auf ihr rum. Ich schrie alle an das da jemand liegt und schrie laut Hilfe. Irgendwie haben wir es geschafft das Mädchen hochzuholen und es dann über unsre Köpfe zu halten. Dann kamen Sanis über uns geklettert und einer fing an das Mädchen wiederzubeleben. 
Das Mädchen hat es geschafft, wie schwer die Verletzungen waren weiß ich nicht. Meine Freundin ging mit gebrochenen Rippen nach hause.

Wir waren damals ca 2000 Leute dort waren es hundert Tausende, man kann ihnen also keinen wirklichen Vorwurf machen denn jeder der nur mal annähernd in einer solchen Situation gesteckt hat weiß das dann Ausnahmezustand im Hirn angesagt ist.

Ich sehe die Schuld hier ganz klar bei den Veranstaltern und der Stadt. Und auch diejenigen die vorher schon warnten von offizieller Seite tragen eine gewisse Mitschuld, denn die Anzeigen hätte schon im vorhinein kommen müssen.

Ob es die richtige Entscheidung ist die Love Parade für immer dicht zu machen? Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich stelle mir die Frage welche Stadt von nun an das Risiko tragen möchte die Veranstaltung zu organisieren...

Mein Beileid allen die das miterleben mussten und natürlich an die Eltern, Verwandte und Bekannte!


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2010)

Da ich aus Duisburg komme und die Katastrophe im Vergleich zu den meisten hier direkt mitbekommen habe, werde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu den Vorfällen äußern.

*1. Die Location*

Das Areal und der gesamte Austragungsort sind absolut ungeeignet. Städte wie Duisburg oder auch Bochum haben enge Bahnhöfe, umgeben von Unterführungen, Gleisen und der Autobahn. Man hat keine Möglichkeit, bei Paniken schnell und sicher zu entkommen. Zudem die A59 als Fluchtweg erst freigegeben wurde, als es schon Tote gegeben hatte. Den Güterbahnhof als Austragungsort auszuwählen, ist ebenfalls die absolut falsche Entscheidung gewesen. Das Areal hat nur einen Ein- und Ausgang, einen Tunnel aus dem 2. Weltkrieg. Wer den Tunnel kennt, weiß wie düster und beklemmend er ist. Platz bietet die Fläche für höchstens 400.000 Personen, aber ich habe selbst mitgekommen, dass sich dort locker doppelt soviele aufgehalten haben.

*2. Die Kletterer*

Als die Menschen im Tunnel gemerkt haben, dass niemand mehr auf das Gelände gelassen wird, brach Unruhe aus und es gab Schlägereien. 
Ordner haben immer wieder Anreisende vom HBF zu den Unterführungen geschickt und der Tunnel wurde voller und voller. Als die ersten kollabierten oder zu Boden stürzten, gab es eine Massenpanik. Nun versuchten immer mehr Leute in Panik, sich über die Treppe an der Menge zu retten. Verletzte wurden teilweise von anderen Anwesenden hochgezogen, um aus dem Gedränge zu kommen. Da aber auch die Treppe völlig überfüllt war, stürzten immer wieder Personen ab und verletzten sich tödlich. Andere blieben verletzt liegen und wären von der Menge zerquetscht worden, wenn sich nicht immer wieder Menschenketten gebildet hätten, um die Verletzten abzuschirmen. Versuche, die Zäune um den Kessel herum, umzuwerfen, wurden von den Ordnern unterbunden. 

Es gab durchaus Leute, die an der Mauer hochgeklettert sind, um schneller zur Party zu kommen, aber viele haben es einfach nur getan, um dem Gedrängel zu entkommen. Man sollte also nicht verallgemeinern.

*3. Die Organisation*

Duisburg hat wie viele Städte in NRW hohe Schulden. Der OB erhoffte sich, durch die Loveparade Profit machen zu können. Nachdem die Veranstaltung in Bochum aus Sicherheitsgründen abgesagt worden war, übte der Veranstalter ernormen Druck auf die Stadt aus. Man wollte nicht als Spielverderber darstehen, da eine erneute Absage vermutlich das Aus der Love Parade bedeutet hätte. Zwar gab es Warnungen von Seiten der Feuerwehr und der Bevölkerung, aber ein alternativer Sicherheitsplan wurde meines Wissens nicht vorgelegt. Die Stadt hat lange damit gerungen, die LP auszurichten, wollte sie sogar nach Düsseldorf verlegen, aber letztendlich wollten die anderen Ruhrgebietsstädte die Veranstaltung nicht ausrichten.


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume hat keine objektive Sichtweise in diesem Fall sondern ist einfach nur dumm. Wenn ich eine Party plane, welche schon seit 20 Jahren existiert, ich weiss das auf dieser Party in Massen Alkohol und auch Drogen komsumiert werden, ich weiss das es "Kletterer" gibt (Oft genug zu sehen gewesen ind en letzten 20 Jahren im TV) dann plane ich nicht einen solchen Eingang. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Ursache und Auslöser, und den wird hoffentlich auch das Gericht so sehen.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Tikume hat keine objektive Sichtweise in diesem Fall sondern ist einfach nur dumm.



Falsch .... wenn du Tikume kennst (und das tun hier die wenigsten) wirst du feststellen das dies nix mit Dummheit zu tun hat, sondern gänzlich allein mit logischem Denken (Spock hätte es wahrscheinlich anders formuliert aber die Kernaussage wäre dieselbe).
Er/Sie sieht es halt mit trockener Logik und er/sie kann ja wohl für die Planung seitens der Veranstalter & der Stadt am wenigsten was dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Maireen schrieb:


> kompletter text



boah,hört sich ja heftig an...
also sowas live zu erleben ist ja im kleinen Maße schon schrecklich genug,aber in diesen Dimensionen wie in Duisburg muss das echt die hölle gewesen sein...ich mein das gefühl in der menge die kontrolle zu verlieren hab ich auch schon auf der einen oder anderen versanstaltung gespürt.wenn plötzlich halt ne ganze reihe von 50 oder mehr menschen sich in eine richtung bewegen udn man mitgerissen wird.schon da kommt ja teilweise ein bischen panik auf


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da ich aus Duisburg komme und die Katastrophe im Vergleich zu den meisten hier direkt mitbekommen habe, werde ich mich jetzt auch mal zu den Vorfällen äußern.
> 
> Als die Menschen im Tunnel gemerkt haben, dass niemand mehr auf das Gelände gelassen wird, brach Unruhe aus und es gab Schlägereien.
> Ordner haben immer wieder Anreisende vom HBF zu den Unterführungen geschickt und der Tunnel wurde voller und voller. Als die ersten kollabierten oder zu Boden stürzten, gab es eine Massenpanik. Nun versuchten immer mehr Leute in Panik, sich über die Treppe an der Menge zu retten. Verletzte wurden teilweise von anderen Anwesenden hochgezogen, um aus dem Gedränge zu kommen. Da aber auch die Treppe völlig überfüllt war, stürzten immer wieder Personen ab und verletzten sich tödlich. Andere blieben verletzt liegen und wären von der Menge zerquetscht worden, wenn sich nicht immer wieder Menschenketten gebildet hätten, um die Verletzten abzuschirmen. Versuche, die Zäune um den Kessel herum, umzuwerfen, wurden von den Ordnern unterbunden.




endlich mal einer direkt aus der Gegend der vor ort war udn aus erster hand berichtet...ist echt schrecklich zu lesen sowas.diese völlige hilflosigkeit der eingequetschten menschen...grässlich...udn dann noch das komplette fehlverhalten der polizei und ordner...


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falsch .... wenn du Tikume kennst (und das tun hier die wenigsten) wirst du feststellen das dies nix mit Dummheit zu tun hat, sondern gänzlich allein mit logischem Denken (Spock hätte es wahrscheinlich anders formuliert aber die Kernaussage wäre dieselbe).
> Er/Sie sieht es halt mit trockener Logik und er/sie kann ja wohl für die Planung seitens der Veranstalter & der Stadt am wenigsten was dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gehört jetzt nicht wirklich zum Thema. Aber bei Tikume ists genauso wie bei allen anderen hier auch: Manchmal ists korrekt, was der Schreiber schreibt, manchmal nicht und manchmal ists einfach ne persönliche Meinung, über die diskutiert werden kann. In diesem Fall hier ists aber weder angebracht, was geschrieben wurde, noch richtig. Wenn man sich die (beispielsweise Youtube-)Videos ansieht erkennt man ja recht gut, wie die Situation vor Ort da aussah. Die Schuld den Festivalbesuchern zu geben, weil sie aus der Masse fliehen wollten ist völlig daneben. Es ist nunmal fakt, dass da völlig geschlampt wurde bezüglich Sicherheit und Fluchtoptionen. Alleine wenn man diesen Tunnel da sieht dürfte es jedem halbwegs vernünftig denkenden Menschen auffallen, dass das nicht unbedingt der ideale Eingang für ein Festival ist, bestimmt nicht, wenns gleichzeitig als Ein- UND Ausgang genutzt werden soll und auf keinen Fall wenns die einzige Möglichkeit des Betretens und Verlassens des Geländes sein muss. Das war absolut grob fahrlässig von jeder Person, die da mitbestimmen durfte.
Und hier jetzt den Leuten, die aus dieser gewaltigen Menschenmasse fliehen wollen vorzuwerfen, sie hätten Mitschuld ist einfach absolut daneben!


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Falsch .... wenn du Tikume kennst (und das tun hier die wenigsten) wirst du feststellen das dies nix mit Dummheit zu tun hat, sondern gänzlich allein mit logischem Denken (Spock hätte es wahrscheinlich anders formuliert aber die Kernaussage wäre dieselbe).
> Er/Sie sieht es halt mit trockener Logik und er/sie kann ja wohl für die Planung seitens der Veranstalter & der Stadt am wenigsten was dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Logik beinhaltet das Wissen um die Unterscheidung zwischen Ursache und Auslöser, da scheints ja dann doch nicht so weit her mit zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

Tikume meint auch nicht die fliehenden sondern die Deppen die Ohne Sinn & Verstand da hinaufgeklettert sind dachte das hätten wir mittlerweile geklärt.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162087-tragoedie-in-duisburg/page__view__findpost__p__2732503


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tikume meint auch nicht die fliehenden sondern die Deppen die Ohne Sinn & Verstand da hinaufgeklettert sind dachte das hätten wir mittlerweile geklärt.
> http://www.buffed.de...ost__p__2732503



Wie ich schon sagte, das war nicht die erste LP, damit hätte man rechnen MÜSSEN.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tikume meint auch nicht die fliehenden sondern die Deppen die Ohne Sinn & Verstand da hinaufgeklettert sind dachte das hätten wir mittlerweile geklärt.
> http://www.buffed.de...ost__p__2732503



Aber woher kann man als Außenstehender urteilen, welcher flieht und welcher nicht ? Vielleicht hatten ja auch alle Angst ? Wenn man nicht da war, kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass allen die Schuld trifft, die dort versucht haben hoch zu klettern...


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

Is schon richtig aber .. wieso schießt ihr euch dann auf Tikume ein?
Er/Sie hat doch nur das gesagt was auch richtig ist, er/sie hat nei behauptet das die anderen keine Schuld dran haben, sondern eine Mitschuld und die is denke ich mal auch gegeben.
Also die Personen die ohne jeglichen Grund bzw mit dem Grund schneller zur Party zu kommen haben eine Mitschuld.
Die die nur vor der Masse fliehen wollten NICHT.

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

Ich greife hier auch keinen persönlich an, ich fand bloß die Aussage ein  wenig daneben. Ist ja jetzt auch egal, wieder BTT.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn es nach deiner Logik geht, sind alle Menschen die da waren schuld. Wären nicht so viele da gewesen hätte auch niemand sterben müssen.


----------



## shadow24 (26. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber woher kann man als Außenstehender urteilen, welcher flieht und welcher nicht ? Vielleicht hatten ja auch alle Angst ? Wenn man nicht da war, kann man nicht einfach sagen, dass allen die Schuld trifft, die dort versucht haben hoch zu klettern...



naja,ich denke auch dass die Leute die VOR der Panik irgendwie schneller als alle anderen zum ziel kommen wollen,doch noch etwas anders betrachtet werden müssen.denn wer kennt diese leute nicht,die kein bock haben in der schlange zu stehen wie alle anderen und die ohne rücksicht und auch gewalttätig sich überall durchdrücken müssen.das gibts in der disco,beim konzert,bei veranstaltungen,etc....udn da halt auch...
letztendlich spricht diesen ausreissern ja keiner die alleinschuld zu,die seh ich zu 95 % bei den Veranstaltern udn Organisatoren,aber es gibt immer wieder diese randerscheinungen die der funke am pulverfass sind...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,ich denke auch dass die Leute die VOR der Panik irgendwie schneller als alle anderen zum ziel kommen wollen,doch noch etwas anders betrachtet werden müssen.denn wer kennt diese leute nicht,die kein bock haben in der schlange zu stehen wie alle anderen und die ohne rücksicht und auch gewalttätig sich überall durchdrücken müssen.das gibts in der disco,beim konzert,bei veranstaltungen,etc....udn da halt auch...
> letztendlich spricht diesen ausreissern ja keiner die alleinschuld zu,die seh ich zu 95 % bei den Veranstaltern udn Organisatoren,aber es gibt immer wieder diese randerscheinungen die der funke am pulverfass sind...



Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu, habs selbst mal erlebt. Aber solche Idioten wird es immer geben. 

Warum die Loveparade jetzt verboten werden soll, verstehe ich auch nicht. Man sollte sich einfach ne andere Stadt suchen und die dort laufen lassen. Die Organisation in fähigen Händen legen und fertig. Dann wird auch sowas wie in Duisburg nicht passieren.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Juli 2010)

Naja einfach nur scheiße. In Deutschland tut sich immer erst etwas, wenn etwas passiert. War immer so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

nuriina ... in der Regel bin ich nicht so ein Mensch, aber du verstehst es nicht wa?
Heute schon mal den Kopp neu gebootet?
Es behauptet keiner das alle Menschen die da waren Schuld an dem Desaster haben, sondern diejenigen die meinen wir müssen klettern um schneller zur Party zu kommen.
Diejenigen die aus der Masse entfliehen wollten haben keine schuld dran .. warum auch sie wollen fliehen.
Und ja es ist kompliziert, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich da ja Kameras fehlten, heraus zu finden wer fliehen wollten & wer nicht und aus dem Grund kann man rein rechtlich keinen von den Menschen die dort hoch geklettert sind verantwortlich machen.
Diejenigen die nicht fliehen wollten können nur durch Ihr Gewissen bestraft werden und müssen mit dem Wissen leben das auch Sie an dieser Tragödie eine Teilschuld dran haben.


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> nuriina ... in der Regel bin ich nicht so ein Mensch, aber du verstehst es nicht wa?
> Heute schon mal den Kopp neu gebootet?
> Es behauptet keiner das alle Menschen die da waren Schuld an dem Desaster haben, sondern diejenigen die meinen wir müssen klettern um schneller zur Party zu kommen.
> Diejenigen die aus der Masse entfliehen wollten haben keine schuld dran .. warum auch sie wollen fliehen.
> ...



Ich glaube du bist derjenige der hier etwas nicht versteht. Ich habe gesagt wenn man deine "Logik" weiterführen(!) würde könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen das alle Menschen dort schuld seien. Schliesslich wissen die das es überall Vollidioten gibt und bei so einer riesigen Veranstaltung so etwas passieren kann. Wer sich also freiwillig in Gefahr begibt und mit seiner Anwesenheit diese Gefahr vergrößert muss damit rechnen.


Verstehst du jetzt worauf ich hinaus will?

Edit: Ich klinke mich hier jetzt aber auch aus, die ganze Diskussion gab es in anderen Foren schon wesentlich zeitnaher und es ist müssig das ganze noch einmal durchzukauen.


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> nuriina ... in der Regel bin ich nicht so ein Mensch, aber du verstehst es nicht wa?
> Heute schon mal den Kopp neu gebootet?
> Es behauptet keiner das alle Menschen die da waren Schuld an dem Desaster haben, sondern diejenigen die meinen wir müssen klettern um schneller zur Party zu kommen.
> Diejenigen die aus der Masse entfliehen wollten haben keine schuld dran .. warum auch sie wollen fliehen.
> ...





Schalt du mal lieber deinen Kopf ein. Es War Eng angesichts der Total verbogenen Begrenzungszäune kann man sich ausmalen was da für ein Druck geherscht haben muss. Und dieser Druck hat sich nun mal an den Schlüßelschwachstellen (Plakat Container Treppe) entladen. Was glaubst du denn was passiert wenn gefühlte 100000 Menschen auf engstem Raume eingekeilt werden??? Natürlich hat jeder versucht seinen Arsch an die Wand zu bekommen. Ist in so einer Situation das normalste auf der Welt. Wenns ums überleben geht wird jeder zum Tier. Fakt ist eine solche Engstelle hätte es gar nicht erst geben dürfen. Der Tunnel hatte eine Kapazität von 20000 Menschen in der Stunde und angesichts der Leute die auf dem Festivalgelände waren war die Durchlaufkapazität des Tunnels um ein 20 faches überhöht. Es ist ein Wunder das bei solchen Vorraussetzungen nur 19 Menschen gestorben sind. Es hätten leich 100 200 oder mehr werden können. Man male sich nur mal aus was passiert wäre wenn die Sonne noch richtig auf die Massen geknallt hätte. außerdem das waren feiernde Leute keine Division Soldaten. Da ist nun mal mit geistigen Aussetzern zu rechnen und als Veranstalter muss ich sowas mit einkalkulieren. Nein sorry aber den Ravern die Schuld zu geben ist echt das allerletzte. Eine Frechheit sondersgleichen die eine Beleidigung der Opfer ist.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Schalt du mal lieber deinen Kopf ein. Es War Eng angesichts der Total verbogenen Begrenzungszäune kann man sich ausmalen was da für ein Druck geherscht haben muss. Und dieser Druck hat sich nun mal an den Schlüßelschwachstellen (Plakat Container Treppe) entladen. Was glaubst du denn was passiert wenn gefühlte 100000 Menschen auf engstem Raume eingekeilt werden??? Natürlich hat jeder versucht seinen Arsch an die Wand zu bekommen. Ist in so einer Situation das normalste auf der Welt. Wenns ums überleben geht wird jeder zum Tier. Fakt ist eine solche Engstelle hätte es gar nicht erst geben dürfen. Der Tunnel hatte eine Kapazität von 20000 Menschen in der Stunde und angesichts der Leute die auf dem Festivalgelände waren war die Durchlaufkapazität des Tunnels um ein 20 faches überhöht. Es ist ein Wunder das bei solchen Vorraussetzungen nur 19 Menschen gestorben sind. Es hätten leich 100 200 oder mehr werden können. Man male sich nur mal aus was passiert wäre wenn die Sonne noch richtig auf die Massen geknallt hätte. außerdem das waren feiernde Leute keine Division Soldaten. Da ist nun mal mit geistigen Aussetzern zu rechnen und als Veranstalter muss ich sowas mit einkalkulieren. Nein sorry aber den Ravern die Schuld zu geben ist echt das allerletzte. Eine Frechheit sondersgleichen die eine Beleidigung der Opfer ist.





Finde ich toll dieses Schubladen denken. Du legst also für alle Raver die Hand ins Feuer, das niemand etwas böses gemacht hat? Nett nett!


----------



## Maireen (26. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Finde ich toll dieses Schubladen denken. Du legst also für alle Raver die Hand ins Feuer, das niemand etwas böses gemacht hat? Nett nett!



Es ist völlig egal ob die was böses getan haben oder nicht. Es spielt auch keine Rolle ob sie Drogen genommen haben oder Alkohol intus hatten, ich wage zu behaupten das ist auch bei anderen großen Veranstaltungen gang und gebe. Oder würde man etwa sagen, wäre so etwas beim Wacken passiert, die Metaller sind selbst schuld weil sie Bier und Korn trinken?
Das ist Schubladendenken!
Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe, wäre es schon an derr Organisiation, Planung, Genehmigungen, Gewissen etc gescheitert, wäre es nicht dazu gekommen das ca 1,4 Milionnen Menschen durch ein Nadelöhr getrieben wurden. Hätten die Polizisten den Befehl bekommen die Zäune und Sperrungen wegzuschaffen und die Autobahn schon früher als Fluchtweg freizugeben, wäre es vlt auch nicht soweit gekommen. Aber man kann nicht den Polizisten die da unten standen die Schuld geben. Sie müssen auf Befehle warten, komme was da wolle!

 Also sind genau die Leute die da gestern auf der PK gesessen haben diejenigen die zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden müssen!!! Nicht die Menschen die in Panik waren und unter Schock standen, weil sie um ihr Leben gekämpft haben.

Und davon ab: Warum werdet ihr hier gleich beleidigent, schafft ihr es nicht auf einem angemessenen Niveau zu diskutieren. Hier geht es um Menschen die zu Tode kamen oder schwer verletzt wurden und nicht darum wer hier den Kopf zu machen soll...


----------



## Dracun (26. Juli 2010)

Mensch Kinder............................ Also Hirn einschalten, lesen, denken dann posten.

Ich habe NIRGENDS den Menschen die Schuld gegeben(genauso wenig wie Tikume) die AUS DER NOT HERAUS da hoch geklettert sind und sich & ANDERE RETTEN WOLLTEN, sondern denen die da HOCH geklettert sind, weil sie schneller zur Party wollten, weil sie der geilen Blondine auf die Titten glotzen wollten(wat weiß ich warum die da hoch geklettert sind). Denen gebe ich EINE MITSCHULD an der ganzen Tragödie.
Sicherlich kann man nicht mehr beweisen wer sich nur retten wollte und wer nicht(habe ich auch schon erwähnt), aus diesem Grund ist eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung bei denen SINNLOS. 
Natürlich haben die VERANSTALTER, die SICHERHEITSKRÄFTE & die PLANER die größte Schuld daran.

Und ich frage mich wieso man diese Tatsachen ignorieren will, das hat nix mit Beleidigung der Opfer zu tun sondern mit der Realität.
Und wie auch in meinem ersten Post in diesem mittlerweile recht unsinnigen Thread erwähnt sind meine Trauer & Beileidserkundungen bei den Opfern,ihren Angehörigen und Zeugen.

Ich wollte eigentlich hier euch / einigen klar machen das Tikume kein HERZLOSES A****loch ist sondern nur die Dinge in einer OBJEKTIVEN Sichtweise sieht.

UND NOCH EINMAL TIKUME/ICH GEBE HIER KEINEM RAVER EXPLIZIT DIE SCHULD AN DIESER KATASTROPHE, SONDERN EINE TEILSCHULD GEBEN ICH DENEN DIE OHNE GRUND & OHNE NOT MEINTEN SIE MÜSSTEN IRGENDWO RAUF KLETTERN. 
Und da hier einige anscheinend meinen man muss sich auf einige User einschießen und sich gegen Fakten verschließen, werde ich mich mal ausklinken.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

> Ich wollte eigentlich hier euch / einigen klar machen das Tikume kein HERZLOSES A****loch ist sondern nur die Dinge in einer OBJEKTIVEN Sichtweise sieht.


Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass der ein oder andere User ein objektiv betrachtendes A**** ist? *duck*


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juli 2010)

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde, warum haben die auf der ganzen Strecke Absperrgitter links und rechts postiert?
Ist es dort gefährlich gewesen? 
Weil es war doch eine kostenlose Veranstaltung und bis aufs Podium hätten sie doch gar nichts absperren müssen?
Seh ich vielleicht nicht ganz richtig, war ja nicht da und kenn die Begebenheiten dort nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was mich ja mal interessieren würde, warum haben die auf der ganzen Strecke Absperrgitter links und rechts postiert?
> Ist es dort gefährlich gewesen?
> Weil es war doch eine kostenlose Veranstaltung und bis aufs Podium hätten sie doch gar nichts absperren müssen?
> Seh ich vielleicht nicht ganz richtig, war ja nicht da und kenn die Begebenheiten dort nicht
> ...



Autobahn!^^


----------



## Arland (26. Juli 2010)

Ich wohne in Duisburg und fahr fast jeden Tag durch diesen Tunnel und kann überhaupt nicht verstehen wieso die Veranstalter / Behörden

A: Diesen Tunnel als Ein- und Ausgang für soviele geplant hatten. Selbst bei den erwarteten 500.000 Besuchern (woher nehmen die diese Zahl?) wäre es schon mehr als eng geworden und wenn eben etwas dort passiert kommen auch die 	Retungskräfte nur schlecht dahin.

B: Sich ein Gelände ausgesucht haben was für ca. 350.000 Besucher Platz bietet.

C: Nicht die A59, die direkt am Bahnhof vorbeigeht, breit genug ist und auch jetzt zum Teil gesperrt wurde, genommen haben. Da ist Platz, die Standstreifen könnte man als Rettungsweg freihalten und es wäre auch eine 'richtige' Parade gewesen.

Es war einfach verantwortungslos die Loveparade unter diesen Umständen - mit dieser Planung überhaupt stattfinden zu lassen.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Autobahn!^^




Die war doch gesperrt?!


----------



## Arland (26. Juli 2010)

Die wollten die wohl als Rettungsweg ganz freihalten und auf der anderen Seite war abgesperrt, weil dort die Gleise sind.


----------



## LaVerne (26. Juli 2010)

Arland schrieb:


> Es war einfach verantwortungslos die Loveparade unter diesen Umständen - mit dieser Planung überhaupt stattfinden zu lassen.



Mitarbeiter des WBDs, die den Platz vorbereiten mußten, haben schon ein halbes Jahr vorher gefragt, welcher Trottel auf die Idee gekommen ist, diesen Güterbahnhof zu benutzen. Alleine die Beschaffenheit des Bodens (das ist nicht Schotter; das sind teilweise kindskopfgroße Betonbruchstücke) straft jedes Sicherheitskonzept Lügen. 

Bekannte, die dort waren, berichteten von einer alptraumhaften Lage in diesem 800m langen Tunnel bereits eine Stunde vor der Katastrophe: Kaum Luft zum atmen; klaustrophobische Stimmung; weinende Leute; Angst um das eigene Leben - und von Beamten, die trotz Warnungen in keinster Weise reagierten! 

Warum die Leute durch diesen Tunnel geführt wurden (der als Ein- UND Ausgang dienen sollte) und nicht etwa vom wesentlich näheren Hbf direkt kontrolliert zum Gelände geführt wurden, wird hoffentlich die Untersuchung klären. 

Sicher scheint jedoch zu sein, daß man Warnungen von vielerlei Seiten einfach in den Wind geschlagen hat, um sich seitens der Politiker zu profilieren bzw. größtmöglichen Gewinn einzustreichen. Die Absage an zukünftige "Love-Parades" macht da durchaus Sinn: Keine Stadt wird sich nach dem vermeidbaren Unglück auf "gewinnmaximierende" Sicherheit einlassen und die Betreiber derart kräftig zur Kasse bitten, daß sich das Geschäft nicht mehr lohnt.

Es ist traurig, daß der Ruf meiner Stadt nun unter diesen Umständen leiden darf. Es waren nicht die Bürger, die die "LP" hier haben wollten (es wurde sogar verlangt, daß die eh völlig verschuldete und marode Stadt keinen Cent dazu zahlen darf, um die Veranstaltung auszurichten). Warten wir ab, was die "Experten" (die Duisburger Polizei hat offensichtlich die Ermittlungen abgetreten) zur "Sicherheitsplanung" zu haben sagen.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. Juli 2010)

Zu dem "Sicherheitskonzept" Past Irgetwie dashier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

mal ein paar Anmerkungen dazu ...

Es ist schlichtweg nur ein Vorurteil, daß die Raver alle mit Drogen zu tun haben (was nicht stimmt) - (außer mir damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nicht alle Raver nehmen Drogen und es sind auch völlig normale Familien dabei (mit Kindern).

oft erlebt ..

Dieser Autobahnrastplatz ist der ungünstigste Ort, den ich je bei einer Loveparade erlebt habe.
Da kann man noch so viel spekulieren, "was wäre gewesen, wenn ...".
Der Platz ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
Mehr gibt es dazu auch gar nicht zu sagen.

Ich finde,
die Loveparade sollte wieder ein "politische Demo" werden -
da dann die Finanzierung gesichert ist und sie wieder in Berlin statfinden kann -
wo sie auch hingehört!
Denn bei dem jetzigen wechselnden Austragungsorten kann sowas jederzeit wieder passieren.
Berlin ist groß (größer) und hat weites offenes Gelände.

So etwas wie dieses WE es war, habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen der Opfer, 
den Verletzen Gute Besserung
denen, die es live mitbekommen mussten, Kraft und auch Beistand bei der Verarbeitung.

R.i.P 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde jetzt ja gerne ein Video von 93 posten, wie offen die LP da war -
doch ich lasse das an dieser Stelle mal lieber.

ps. und nochmals

Hätte man nicht solch ein Dixiklo als Location genommen, wär es längst nicht unbedingt zu so einer Tragödie gekommen.
Dann hätten Leute klettern können wie sie wollen, es wäre nicht so etwas in der Art passiert!
Es gab von mehreren Seiten zuvor großes Bedenken - nur wurden sie ignoriert!


greetz


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

Die Loveparade war und sollte nie eine politische Demonstration sein und seit das Konzept "LP" an den Herrn Schaller verkauft wurde ist die Veranstaltung ohnehin nur noch ein Posten auf der Jahresendabrechnung den man als Werbung abschreiben lassen kann. Das Berlin den Ravern nicht auf ewig kostenlos hinterher räumen wollte, war schließlich abzusehen. Die Hektoliter Pisse die in den Tiergarten geflossen sind und die Müllberge am Straßenrand; irgendwann musste die Hauptstadt mal eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung aufmachen. 

Die Toten von Duisburg sind keine Tragödie einer einzelnen Stadt oder eines Bundeslandes. Der Samstag hat sich in das allgemeine Gedächtnis der Menschen eingebrannt wie Enschede oder Ramstein. Natürlich war der Tunnel als einziger Ein- und zugleich Ausgang völlig ungeeignete um die Menschenströme geordnet auf das Festgelände zu führen, aber es muß auch gesagt werden, dass wahrscheinlich trotz der Enge nichts passiert wäre, wenn sich alle Raver an die Spielregeln gehalten hätten. Wie man so hört und liest haben einige Raver versucht sich vorzudrängeln und später sogar Krankenwagen mit Steinen beworfen.

Und laut ersten Berichten ist niemand im Tunnel selbst gestorben, sondern bei dem Versuch die Treppe zu erklimmen, von der sie dann in die Tiefe gestürzt sind. 

Ich bin sehr auf das Ergebnis der Untersuchungen gespannt, das Sicherheitskonzept wurde ja schon im Vorfeld von mehren Stellen kritisiert.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und laut ersten Berichten ist niemand im Tunnel selbst gestorben, sondern bei dem Versuch die Treppe zu erklimmen, von der sie dann in die Tiefe gestürzt sind.


Die Berichte sind im Moment sehr widersprüchlich. Es gibt auch Berichte, die besagen, dass Nothelfer im Tunnel Leute versorgt und/oder reanimiert haben. Den einzelnen Berichten würde ich daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht allzu viel Beachtung schenken, sondern eher den offensichlichen Fakten.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Loveparade war und sollte nie eine politische Demonstration sein ...


Sry, wenn ich Dir da etwas wiedersprechen muss.
Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt aus politischen gründen zur LP gegangen.
Denn war sie ursprünglich mal quasi eine "politische Demo" nach dem Status halt.
Es ist bei weitem nicht nur ein bloßes Aufeinandertreffen feierender Raver
Jede LP steht unter einem bestimmten Motto/beinhaltet eine Botschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

Dann hat das aber nichts mehr mit der Love Parade zu tun, die Dr. Motte gegründet hat. Für ihn war es stets wichtig, dass die LP nie eine politische Forderung und/oder Botschaft beinhaltete.


----------



## LaVerne (26. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Berichte sind im Moment sehr widersprüchlich. Es gibt auch Berichte, die besagen, dass Nothelfer im Tunnel Leute versorgt und/oder reanimiert haben. Den einzelnen Berichten würde ich daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht allzu viel Beachtung schenken, sondern eher den offensichlichen Fakten.



Augenzeugen haben berichtet, daß die Leute teilweise in mehreren Schichten an der Rampe - nicht im Tunnel - übereinanderlagen. Sie sind erstickt oder totgetrampelt worden.

Davon ab ist es eigentlich die Aufgabe eines Sicherheitsprogrammes, gerade nicht den "Spielregelfall" abzusichern. Wo waren die Leute, die den "Fluß" beobachteten und rechtzeitig einschritten? Wieso ist es überhaupt möglich, hier an irgendwas hochzuklettern (wobei das ja noch unter Umständen Leben gerettet hat)? Wer glaubt bei einer Menschenmasse aus unterschiedlichsten Leuten mit unterschiedlichem Nüchternheitsgrad, daß sich da alle an die "Spielregeln" halten werden?
Wobei es übrigens egal ist, ob das "Raver" oder "Metaller" sind. Die Schuld auf einzelne Besucher zu schieben, ist hier völlig abwegig. Sicher dürfte wohl sein, daß ein 800m langer Tunnel inklusive einer völlig überfüllten Rampe kaum als ein Ort erscheint, der kontrollierbar und völlig "panik-ungeeignet" ist. Gibt es überhaupt einen ähnlichen Ort, an der eine Massenveranstaltung bereits erfolgreich und annähernd vorfallsfrei durchgeführt wurde?

Wie haben sich die Veranstalter vorgestellt, aus diesem Gewirr von Leuten auch nur jemanden mit kollabierendem Kreislauf retten zu können?


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann hat das aber nichts mehr mit der Love Parade zu tun, die Dr. Motte gegründet hat. Für ihn war es stets wichtig, dass die LP nie eine politische Forderung und/oder Botschaft beinhaltete.



oh doch ....



> Die erste Loveparade entstand 1989 als spontane Idee einer durchfeierten Nacht zum Geburtstag Roeinghs (Dr. Motte).
> Unter dem Motto _Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen_ wurde diese als politische Demonstration angemeldet


->* Infos zu den ganzen LPs*

Und genauso wurden die weiteren LPs angemeldet.

Und schau Dir mal die ganzen Mottos an, die zu gegebenen (auch politischen) Anlässen rausgesucht wurden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Ist nun aber auch nebensächlich, bei dem, was geschehen ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Denn war sie ursprünglich mal quasi eine "politische Demo" nach dem Status halt.



Die LP in Berlin war nur aus einem einzigen Grund eine politische Demo und das war damit sie keine Veranstaltung war.
Als politische Demo war das Ganze wesentlich kostengünstiger zu organisieren.
Die jeweiligen Mottos wurden nur deshalb hinzugefügt um die LP als "Demo" durchzubekommen.
Die Veranstalter haben sich damals einen Möder Spass draus gemacht, auf die Art und Weise die Stadt zu verarschen.
Das führte letzendlich auch zum Zerwürfnis LP und Stadt Berlin


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Danke Ohr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast das ausgedrückt, was ich nicht konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Die Loveparade hat sich eh sehr verändert.
Sie ist schon einige Zeit nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.
Die unterschiedlichsten Menschen trafen aufeinander (nicht nur Raver).
Und diese Menschen taten der LP nicht so gut.


----------



## Urengroll (26. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Danke Ohr!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr meint doch alle das Gleiche, drückt es aber verschieden aus!^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ihr meint doch alle das Gleiche, drückt es aber verschieden aus!^^



Jo Fakt ist das Politik und LP nie wirklich was miteinander zu tun hatten, sondern die Politik nur als Vowand diente um eine Demo anmelden zu können.
Man stelle sich mal vor der Veranstalter hätte eine reguläre Veranstaltung geplant und den KU-Damm mieten müssen....

Ich nehme es Hern Motte ab, das er weit weniger kommerziell orientiert ist als der jetzige Veranstalter, aber auch Motte musste damals nach der Kohle gucken, bei solchen Dimensionen.

Aber das ist glaube ich im Hinblick auf die aktuelle Trgödie völlig egal, zumal Herr Motte mit der LP als Veranstalter ja gar nix mehr zu tun hat.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ja auch auf der Arbeit, da kann ich nunmal nicht so viel oder ausführlich schreiben wie ich es gewohnt bin. Aber ihr wisst wie's gemeint war.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte hier auch noch mal schnell Tikume und Dracun wiedersprechen.

Auch die Raver die durch überklettern von Hindernissen an der Sache beteiligt sind haben nicht selber schuld.

Eine Veranstaltung, die so geplant ist, dass das Fehlverhalten einiger weniger (Idioten) mit dafür Ausschlag gibt, das eine Massenvernstalung kippen kann, düfte gar nicht durchgeführt werden.
Solche Ausreisser und Quertreiber müssen im Grundsatz mit eingeplant werden.

Und das Festivalteilnehmer an allem hochklettern was nur irgendwie dazu einlädt weiss ich schon seit den seligen Monsters of Rock Konzerten in den 80ern.


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Das was passiert ist, war nicht vorhersehbar. Aber das etwas passiert, war in meinen Augen vorprogrammiert. Und man kann sogar von Glück reden das es nicht noch schlimmer ausgegangen ist.
Aus reiner Profitgier  wurden von der Organisation Sicherheitsbedenken ignoriert und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn noch aufgedeckt wird das sogar Schmiergelder geflossen sind.
_(Dr.Motte ist 2006 aus der Organisation der Loveparade ausgestiegen, weil er die damals angefangene Kommerzialisierung der LP nicht gutheißen konnte.)_

Das fängt schon mit der Location selber an. Ein Gelände das laut Stadt für ca. 250.000 Leute zugelassen ist, wird für eine Veranstaltung genutzt bei der vor 2 Jahren (in Dortmund) 1,6 Millionen Leute waren!!! _(Dazu kommt das dieses Gelände in einem recht üblem zustand ist.)_
Dann kommen die noch auf die Irrsinnige Idee einen 21 Meter breiten und 150 Meter langen Tunnel als ein und Ausgang zu nutzen. Einen Tunnel durch den rechnerisch 200.000 Menschen pro Stunde passen. _(Alleine für diese Idee müsste man die Organisatoren schon an den Eiern aufhängen.) _

Wie kann man so etwas Genehmigen???
Die können doch nicht allen erstes davon ausgegangen sein, das dieses Jahr nur 500.000 Menschen kommen und das diese 500.000 Menschen ganz brav im Gänsemarsch durch die Tunnel wandern.

Jeder kennt wie es ist wenn man durch einen Tunnel geht oder Fährt. Das ist sowieso schon ein recht beklemmendes Gefühl und ich kenne sogar ein paar Leute die in einem solchem Tunnel generell zur Panik neigen.
Es weiss auch jeder das Gedrängel aufkommt wenn sich eine größere Menschenmenge versammelt. Selbst auf einer Popeligen Kirmes kann es verdammt unangenehm werden wenn die menge von hinten drückt und es vorne aus irgendeinem Grund nicht weiter geht. Noch heftiger ist es auf Konzerten. _(Maireen hat ja sehr schön geschildert wie es bei 2000 Leuten ist. __(Ich selber kenne auch Gedrängel von ca. 2000 Leuten. Da kommt es durchaus zu Situationen bei denen einem schlicht und einfach die Luft aus der Lunge gedrückt wird.)__)_

Wenn man sich nun vorstellt, das dieses Gedrängel in einem Tunnel ist. Dann müsste sich eigentlich auch jeder Vorstellen können das dabei der ein oder andere Kollabiert. Erst recht wenn es nicht 2000 sondern 200.000 sind die da Drängeln!
Und dann frag ich mich auch, wie die Sanitäter in den Tunnel kommen sollen um diese arme Sau da raus zu holen?

Man kann bei dem Vorfall echt von Glück reden, das in dem Tunnel nichts passiert ist. (Das Unglück war ja anscheinend am Ausgang des Tunnels.)
Und man kann es echt niemandem verübeln das er versucht hat irgendwo hoch zu Klettern um aus dem irrsinnigem Gedrängel raus zu kommen!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2010)

Also... Meine Wenigkeit hat gestern Abend eine Reportage bei Spiegel-TV gesehen, die anscheinend die Arbeit der Rettungskräfte dokumentieren wollten. Hat's ja schon des öfteren gegeben, hab z.B. mal eine Reportage über den Rettungsdienst bei Rock am Ring gesehen, war auch ziemlich interessant.

Als der Veranstalter vom Reporter gefragt wurde, was denn der "Worst Case" sei, antwortete der sinngemäß etwas wie: "Ein Unwetter wäre ziemlich blöd. Zwar ist alles regengeschützt, aber trotzdem wäre ein Unwetter so ziemlich das Blödeste, was uns passieren könnte."

Ein paar Privatvideos der Massenpanik wurden gezeigt, wo man sehen konnte, dass die Leute keinesfalls abgestürzt sind - Ich hab extra aufgepasst und ich hab niemanden fallen sehen. Eher war es so, dass am Fuße der Treppe, wie auch einige berichteten, einfach Menschen durch extreme Schubserei/Drängelei Richtung Treppe umgefallen sind und teilweise nicht mehr die Kraft hatten, aufzustehen. In ihrer blinden Panik (ja, so etwas passiert bei einer Massenpanik, auch bei völlig nüchternen Menschen) haben die nachrückenden Personen nicht darauf geachtet, was da vor bzw. unter ihnen ist. Dadurch wurden die Opfer totgetreten.

Am Samstag waren logischerweise nicht nur Rettungsdienstler aus Duisburg, sondern aus dem ganzen Ruhrgebiet und Notärzte aus ganz Deutschland anwesend. Morgens waren alle noch guter Dinge, dass es wohl ein paar Alkohol- und Drogenintoxikationen geben würde, ein paar Kreislaufschwächen, eben alles, was man bei einer solchen Veranstaltung erwartet. Dass es im Laufe des Tages zu 19 Toten kommen würde, ahnte zu dem Zeitpunkt natürlich keiner.

Auch im Klinikum Duisburg hatte man sich auf die "normalen" Erkrankungen/Verletzungen vorbereitet, die bei einer solchen Veranstaltung entstehen. Auch das Kamerateam, was dort drehte, hatte wohl keine Ahnung von dem, was dann kam, denn als ein Arzt einen Anruf erhielt (ich nehme mal schwer an von der Leitstelle) und hastig sein Notaufnahmenteam zusammentrommelte, war die Frage vom Reporter: "Was ist denn passiert?!" Ein ziemlich genervter Arzt (verständlich...) antwortete schlicht "Es hat eine Massenpanik gegeben" und versuchte dann, alle möglichen Ressourcen zu mobilisieren.

Besonders erschrocken haben mich allerdings andere Bilder. Eine Notärztin, wer weiß woher, stand fast weinend in der Notaufnahme, nach Übergabe des Patienten, völlig fertig, wurde ebenfalls gefragt, was los sei. Sinngemäß kam rüber, dass sie von weiter weg kam, keine Ahnung hat, wo sie hier überhaupt sei, ihr irgendjemand gesagt hätte, dass sie hier im Klinikum Duisburg wären und dass überall einfach nur chaotische Zustände herrschten. Ich seh die Notärztin immer noch vor mir, wie abartig fertig die einfach nur war.
Das Team, mit der sie ankam, war ebenfalls ziemlich am Sack. Einer der beiden sagte zu einem der Ärzte, als dieser fragte, wieso die Patientin kein EKG etc. dran hätte: "Eigentlich ist sie intensivpflichtig. Aber wir sind eigentlich nur ein KTW. Viel mehr als einen Stifneck anlegen und eine Ringer-Laktat verabreichen war bei uns nicht drin."
Wieder wurden dann Bilder vom Veranstaltungsgelände gezeigt, wie teilweise immer noch Teams versucht haben, Leute zu reanimieren, teilweise auch Privatpersonen als Helfer vor Ort waren. 50 Meter weiter wurden bereits die ersten Leichen mit Rettungsfolien abgedeckt.
Schließlich sah man einige Leute vom Rettungsdienst, MHD konnte ich ausmachen, den ASB und das DRK auch. Alle miteinander waren extrem fertig, haben teilweise geweint und teilweise, so sah zumindest ich das Ganze, unter Schock gestanden.

Ebenfalls erschreckend war das Bild einer ca. 20 Rettungsfahrzeuge (RTWs, KTWs, NEFs) langen Kette auf der gesperrten A59 (ich hoffe, das war jetzt die richtige Autobahn...) - die ja extra als Rettungsweg gesperrt wurde - die nicht mehr weiter kamen, quasi im Stau standen.

Schlecht wurd mir aber bei der Aussage eines Ravers, der am frühen Abend interviewt wurde: "Wieso feiern sie noch?" "Wieso sollte ich nicht feiern?" "Haben Sie nichts von den Toten gehört?" "Doch klar, aber wissen Sie... Ich glaube, die waren selbst dran Schuld. Ich glaube, die Leute hatten Probleme, und wenn man Probleme hat, sollte man zu Hause bleiben." Daraus entstand auch eine ordentliche Diskussion mit Ravern, die drumrum standen und bei der Panik zumindest in der Nähe waren. Aber ich glaube, bei dieser Aussage steigt jedem, der mit einer gesunden Portion Menschenverstand ausgerüstet ist, die Galle hoch...

Ich halte mich hier mit diversen Aussagen zurück, wer daran Schuld gewesen sein soll. Meines Erachtens kann man nicht EINEN Schuldigen aus der Masse ziehen, sondern es gab sicherlich viele Faktoren, die an der Massenpanik Schuld waren. Doch meines Erachtens waren Alkohol und Drogen nicht daran Schuld, ich glaube, selbst wenn nur nüchterne Menschen anwesend gewesen wären, wäre eine solche Panik entstanden.


----------



## Luxuslärm (26. Juli 2010)

Schlimm sowas, ich war zwar nicht vor Ort aber 16 Menschen wurden grausam zu Tode getrampelt. Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die LP in Berlin war nur aus einem einzigen Grund eine politische Demo und das war damit sie keine Veranstaltung war.
> Als politische Demo war das Ganze wesentlich kostengünstiger zu organisieren.
> Die jeweiligen Mottos wurden nur deshalb hinzugefügt um die LP als "Demo" durchzubekommen.
> Die Veranstalter haben sich damals einen Möder Spass draus gemacht, auf die Art und Weise die Stadt zu verarschen.
> Das führte letzendlich auch zum Zerwürfnis LP und Stadt Berlin



http://einestages.spiegel.de/static/authoralbumbackground/4441/_wir_donnerten_unseren_sound_in_die_stadt.html


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2010)

ich finde die ganze sache um die lp sehr schlimm . geht mir auch an die nieren , wie oich gehört hae soll die zahl der verletzten auf 500 gestiegen sein und bis jetzt gibt es 19 Tote was schlimm , aber die zahl der toten kann noch steigen , bis jetzt liegt einer/eine noch in lebensgefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Duisburg war der falsche Ort


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> http://einestages.sp..._die_stadt.html



sag ich doch


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schließlich sah man einige Leute vom Rettungsdienst, MHD konnte ich ausmachen, den ASB und das DRK auch. Alle miteinander waren extrem fertig, haben teilweise geweint und teilweise, so sah zumindest ich das Ganze, unter Schock gestanden.


Das hast du durchaus richtig gesehen.
Ich kenne einen der Sanitäter und der hat einen mächtigen Schock.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Mir tun alle Beteiligten leid, Besucher wie Helfer, Ordnungskräfte und auch so manch Polizist.
Die werden noch so einige Unterstützung brauchen, um das Geschehene zu bewältigen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2010)

aber das schlimmste ist das unsere Polikier alles so verharmlosen wie nix passiert ist , hat man ja gestern gesehem im Rathause , die haben auch nur rum geeiert , liebers lügen als duie wahrheit sagen


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Das hast du durchaus richtig gesehen.
> Ich kenne einen der Sanitäter und der hat einen mächtigen Schock.



Ist jawohl auch verständlich. Wie ich bereits sagte, ich bin froh, dass ich nicht dort in der Nähe wohne und deswegen auch keinen Sanitätsdienst da machen musste. Ich glaube, ich wäre da auch nicht so ohne jegliches psychiches Trauma wieder rausgegangen. Und Sanitätsdienste bei Massenveranstaltungen wären wahrscheinlich für mich erstmal passé.

Was ein Glück arbeite ich in Mainz und die größte Massenveranstaltung ist der jährliche Rosenmontag, das Open Ohr Festival und letztes Jahr der Aufstieg von Mainz 05.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm ich sage zum Abschied mal.

Eine Bewahrung, daß bei den anderen Loveparades nichts Derartiges passiert ist.
(musste grad daran denken, was bei einer Panikwelle passiert wäre, als ich Folgendes Bild sah)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P.

ps.
Und das ist die einzig wahre Else !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pps.
Und ganz großes Lob an die Community hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaut Euch nur mal auf youtube um, wie da zu hochgeladenen Sachen zur Tragödie
nur so die Fetzen fliegen - unterste Schublade.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2010)

die LP würd es nciht mehr geben , so haben die im TV gesagt wegen der Tragödie 

und zum Thema Hartmann die soll einfach die fresse halten und sterben gehen ( sry wegen den harten worten )


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2010)

Es gab schon im Tunnel die ersten Wiederbelebungsversuche. Leute sind gestürzt und in der Menge untergegangen, andere konnten sich gerade noch fangen. 
Immer wieder gab es kleine Ecken, an denen Beteiligte versuchten, Verletzte wiederzubeleben oder zu versorgen. 
Knapp 30 Minuten vor der Massenpanik wurden den Sicherheitskräften mitgeteilt, dass die Situation zu eskalieren droht und es wurde gebeten, die Zäune am Rand zu öffnen. Daraufhin bekam man gesagt, dass der Veranstalter das ausdrücklich verboten habe. Erst viel später gelang es einigen Leuten, die Zäune niederzudrücken. 

Die Behauptung, dass im Tunnel nichts passiert wäre, ist falsch. Meiner Meinung versucht man damit nur, die Entscheidung für den Tunnel als Ein- UND Ausgang zu rechtfertigen.

Zwar gab es zu Beginn der Vorfälle durchaus Leute, die sich falsch verhalten haben und für Unruhe gesorgt haben, aber trotzdem haben die Menschen im Tunnel sich gegenseitig geholfen. Man hat versucht, Verletzte oder Frauen über die Treppen aus der Menge zu bekommen. Insofern ist es völlig bescheuert, zu behaupten, die Beteiligten seien aufgrund von Drogenkonsum alle selbst schuld (das liest man momentan ja überall).


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> die LP würd es nciht mehr geben , so haben die im TV gesagt wegen der Tragödie


Ich finde es richtig das es die LP nicht mehr geben wird.
Und zwar nicht als Respekt vor den Toten und Verletzten, sondern um vergleichbares bzw. schlimmeres zu Verhindern.
Durch die Kommerzialisierung der LP hat sich die Veranstaltung stark verändert. Es ist zwar bisher nie etwas ernsthaftes passiert, aber die Gewaltbereitschaft ist in den letzten Jahren stark angestiegen, was darauf zurück zu führen ist das ein großer teil der Besucher einfach nur Schaulustige sind, die dazu neigen sich nen guten Platz mit den Ellbogen zu sichern. Bei dieser Entwicklung ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich 1 Millionen Menschen gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Egal wie gut die Organisation ist, solch eine Keilerei bekommt niemand in den Griff.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig das es die LP nicht mehr geben wird.
> Und zwar nicht als Respekt vor den Toten und Verletzten, sondern um vergleichbares bzw. schlimmeres zu Verhindern.
> Durch die Kommerzialisierung der LP hat sich die Veranstaltung stark verändert. Es ist zwar bisher nie etwas ernsthaftes passiert, aber die Gewaltbereitschaft ist in den letzten Jahren stark angestiegen, was darauf zurück zu führen ist das ein großer teil der Besucher einfach nur Schaulustige sind, die dazu neigen sich nen guten Platz mit den Ellbogen zu sichern. Bei dieser Entwicklung ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich 1 Millionen Menschen gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. Egal wie gut die Organisation ist, solch eine Keilerei bekommt niemand in den Griff.



Nach der Logik dürfte es keinerlei Massenveranstaltungen geben...


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm ich sage zum Abschied mal.
> 
> Eine Bewahrung, daß bei den anderen Loveparades nichts Derartiges passiert ist.
> (musste grad daran denken, was bei einer Panikwelle passiert wäre, als ich Folgendes Bild sah)
> ...



Ich glaub das auf dem Bild oben sogar weniger passiert wäre da es keine engstellen gibt und durch die Bäume und die großen Wege genug platz ist so das so etwas kaum passiert wäre.
Geschweige denn es eher unwarscheinlich ist das es auf dem Platz zu einer Massen panik kommt


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2010)

die LP hat einfach in Berlin gepasst platz war reichlich vorhanden , die panik ist doch schon am HBF in Duisburg ausgebrochen als er gesperrt wurde , da sind auch alle über die gleise gelaufen und die polizei hat doch die ganzen leute in den tunnel gschickt , da war doch ne frage der zeit bis das unglück geschied




R.I.P

den Toten der LP


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, dass im Tunnel nichts passiert wäre, ist falsch. Meiner Meinung versucht man damit nur, die Entscheidung für den Tunnel als Ein- UND Ausgang zu rechtfertigen.


Falls du auf mein Posting anspielst, ich beziehe mich nur darauf das (meines Wissens nach) alle Toten am Tunnelausgang (auf der Rampe) gefunden worden. Wobei ich nicht ausschließe das sie evtl. dort hin gebracht wurden, nachdem sie im Gedrägel des Tunnels schwer (tödlich) Verletzt wurden.



> Zwar gab es zu Beginn der Vorfälle durchaus Leute, die sich falsch verhalten haben und für Unruhe gesorgt haben, aber trotzdem haben die Menschen im Tunnel sich gegenseitig geholfen. Man hat versucht, Verletzte oder Frauen über die Treppen aus der Menge zu bekommen. Insofern ist es völlig bescheuert, zu behaupten, die Beteiligten seien aufgrund von Drogenkonsum alle selbst schuld (das liest man momentan ja überall).


Ja eine solche Behauptung drückt eher ein Wunschdenken als die Realität aus.
Idioten die irgendwo drauf Klettern und/oder Versuchen die Menschenmenge zu umgehen um schneller zum Ziel zu kommen, gibt es immer und überall. Diese Idioten dürfen die Veranstalter nicht die Schuld zuweisen, sondern sie müssen von den Veranstaltern eingeplant werden.
Selbst wenn diese Idioten der Auslöser für die Panik waren (was ich nicht glaube), dann ist es dennoch so das sie nur eine Panik auslösen konnten weil alles total Überfüllt war und keine Fluchtmöglichkeit existierte.

Das Gedrängel im und vor dem Tunnel ist eine absolut logische Konsequenz.
 Der Tunnel war nun mal der einzige Zugang. Wenn die Leute am ende des Tunnels (aus welchem Grund auch immer) nicht weiter kommen, dann fangen die Menschen am Anfang des Tunnels an zu Drücken weil sie ja rein wollen und nicht Wissen warum es nicht weiter geht. Dummerweise ist es so, das bei einer solchen Menschenmasse ein leichtes Schubsen (von hinten) mit einer solchen Kraft vorne an kommt, das du vorne das Gefühl hast von hinten würde ein Panzer drücken. Der natürliche Reflex ist, man drückt zurück um nicht umgeworfen oder an einem Hindernis zerquetscht zu werden.
Prima Sache, jetzt drücken sie (nach wie vor ohne Böse absicht) von beiden Seiten. Was ist nun mit den Armen Schweinen die in der Mitte dieser Menge (also im Tunnel) stehen???

Wenn ich mir die Bilder und Video ansehe, dann bin ich schon Heil froh das ich nicht in dem Gedränge vor oder hinter dem Tunnel war. Wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle wie es in dem Tunnel ausgesehen haben muss ...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Juli 2010)

§§§
____§__§§
___§§___§
___§_____§
___§_____§
__§______§§
__§_______§
__§_______§
__§_______§
__§___§__§
__§§__§_§§
___§§§§§§
_____§§
___§§§§§
__§§___§§
§____§_§§§§
§§__§§§___§
§§§§____§§§
§_____§§__§
§___§§____§
§§§§____§§§
§§____§§__§
§___§§____§
§_§§_____§§
§§§____§§_§
§§___§§___§
§__§§_____§
§§§_____§§§
§_____§§__§
§___§§____§
§_§§____§§§
§§____§§§_§
§___§§____§
§__§§____§§
§§§____§§§§
§____§§§__§
§__§§§____§
§_§§_____§§
§§______§§§
§§§§§§§§§§§



Diese Kerze brennt für die verstorbenden bei
der Love Parade 2010,
reich sie doch bitte weiter.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht wissen manche nicht, was eine Massenpanik bedeutet. Bei so etwas schaltet der Mensch die Sinne aus und versucht nur noch schnell aus der Panik her aus zukommen. Egal ob er auf einen Kopf tritt oder jemand umwerft. Man bekommt dies selber nicht mit und hat nur ein Ziel im Kopf: Einfach raus. Ich find's immer nur Schade, dass es immer zuerst passieren muss. Das danach erst gehandelt wird. Immer muessen zuerst Menschen sterben.


----------



## AmigaLink (26. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Nach der Logik dürfte es keinerlei Massenveranstaltungen geben...


Ja und Nein.

Ich kenne die Unfallstatistiken nicht. Aber ich könnte Wetten das bei der LP 1996 weniger passiert ist als bei der LP 2002. (In beiden Jahren waren es 750.000 Besucher.)
Und zwar schlicht und einfach weil 96 noch der größte Anteil der Besucher aus Ravern bestand, was 2002 schon lange nicht mehr der Fall war.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juli 2010)

Es wurde ja schon alles gesagt, dass es traurig um die Toten ist etc.

Ich werde dennoch noch etwas (meiner eigenen Meinung) hinzufügen:

Das Fest ist einfach nur noch ein kapitalorientiertes Feierfest, bei dem viele (bei weitem nicht alle) sich betrinken und sich mit anderen Suchtmitteln den Verstand rauben. Diese Stoffe trugen zusätzlich noch zu der Panik bei.

Die Veranstalter müssen jetzt wohl mit Sanktionen rechnen und werden ihre gerechte Strafe bekommen. Sie wurden eben vom Kapital geritten. Was mich nervt sind dann imemr gleich die maßlos übertriebenen Strafforderungen gegenüber den Hauptschuldigen. Sie haben einen folgenschweren Fehler begangen...und es wird schon dafür gesorgt werden, dass sie nie wieder so einen Fehler machen.

So Leid es mir tut, ich empfinde persönlich keine Trauer. Das ganze wird außerdem wieder viel zu stark von den Medien gehyped und für Einschaltquoten missbraucht.

Es gibt (meiner Meinung nach) viel schlimmere (und höufigere Todesfälle) als dies. Ich empfinde dies (und erwarte von keinem, so zu denken wie ich) als einen "Luxustod". Z.B. sterben viele Menschen in Afrika an Mangel an Dingen, die bei uns selbstverständlich sind.

Somit begründe ich die wenig vorhandene Trauer meinerseits.

Viel Glück an die Angehörigen und die, die es betrifft/zu Herzen kommt.

Wäre ich ein Angehöriger, würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch anders fühlen, aber so kommt eben meine obige Begründung zum tragen.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Da haste etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn man sagt, in Afrika waere so etwas passiert bei einem Konzert. Sagt man sich.. ja Afrika. Kein Wunder, aber bei Deutschland.. ist das was anderes.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da haste etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn man sagt, in Afrika waere so etwas passiert bei einem Konzert. Sagt man sich.. ja Afrika. Kein Wunder, aber bei Deutschland.. ist das was anderes.


Ich tue es aber nicht. Ich sage nicht "ach Afrika". Ich empfinde (so gut wie) jeden Menschen als gleichwertig. Egal ob er in Deutschland oder eben Afrika oder sonst wo geboren ist.


----------



## Soramac (26. Juli 2010)

Ja, das ist richtig. Ich habe eher gemeint, dass sowas ueberhaupt passiert ist. Das es gehandelt wird. Normalerweise ist in Deutschland egal um was es sich handelt, immer alles sehr gut durchdacht und immer auf Sicherheit geachtet. Was bei diesem mal nicht der Fall war. Natuerlich haben Kritiker davor gewarnt, aber es haette einfach nicht passieren duerfen.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2010)

loveparade?? ich dachte das war vorm media markt weil starcrft 2 released wurde....

nein ernsthaft ich mach nur witze drüber weil ich nicht daran denken will was passiert wenn ich, meine familie oder freunde in so ner situation stecken
 ich hoffe nur andere veranstalter nehmen sich das in zukunft zu herzen und bescheissen nicht die besucher in punkto sicherheit.

Es ist erschreckend wie schnell der mensch vom wir ins ich wechseln kann und dabei auf die gesundheit seiner umstehenden mitmenschen scheißt.. wir sind wirklich die niedersten tiere auf erden


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Vielleicht wissen manche nicht, was eine Massenpanik bedeutet. Bei so etwas schaltet der Mensch die Sinne aus und versucht nur noch schnell aus der Panik her aus zukommen. Egal ob er auf einen Kopf tritt oder jemand umwerft. Man bekommt dies selber nicht mit und hat nur ein Ziel im Kopf: Einfach raus. Ich find's immer nur Schade, dass es immer zuerst passieren muss. Das danach erst gehandelt wird. Immer muessen zuerst Menschen sterben.



Ich kann dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Es gibt Leute, mit denen ich mich unterhalten hab, die meinten: "Aber wenn vor mir ein Mensch umfällt und ich gegen ihn trete oder auf ihn drauf, dann merk ich das doch und zieh ihn hoch!" In normaler Verfassung sicherlich. Aber nicht bei einer Massenpanik, wie du es gut getroffen hast.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juli 2010)

Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht. Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
dramatisieren... ich fand ALLES so lächerlich, ich habe gelegen vor Lachen.

Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.


----------



## hxr (26. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte auch hingehen, bin aber dann doch Zuhause geblieben. Kollege von mir war da, der hat einen Rippenbruch und ist traumatisiert. Es soll noch viel schlimmer gewesen sein, als es in den Medien berichtet wird.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Full


Dieser Post war einfach nur unpassend und geschmacklos.
Wie würdest Du empfinden, wenn Du sterbend am Boden liegst - und jemand liegt neben Dir -
allerdings nicht sterbend - sondern Dich auslachend?!!

Ich und auch die Anderen hier werden bestimmt nicht heucheln.
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon genug liebgewonnene Menschen verloren -
einerseits wegen Drogen in meiner Junkiezeit - oder solchen Leuten wie Dir, die das Ganze noch amüsant finden,
oder es nicht interessiert - solange sie selbst nicht betroffen sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich nicht direkt dabei war, innerlich bin ich immer noch Raver - 
auch nach 16 Jahren.

bye


----------



## Exicoo (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir anschaue wie eng es dort war... nach einem Fußballspiel laufen ca. 50.000 Menschen beim Stadiongelände rum (und das ist schon viel). Dort ist es schon sehr eng.
Der Punkt ist aber, dass ein Stadiongelände viel breiter und größer ist und dabei aber sehr viel weniger Menschen unterwegs sind. In Duisburg waren es 10-fach so viele Menschen, auf einem 5-fach kleineren Platz.

--> Fail vom Veranstalter!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bla



Gratuliere zum Phrasen-Dreschen.

Ich würde keinen Sterbenden auslachen. Ich würde helfen. Deshalb habe ich auch Schulung in 
Erste Hilfe genossen; damit ich nicht hilflos zusehen muss, sondern Helfen kann.

Ich könnte ja auch mit Sozialdarwinismus ankommen, und sagen, die blöde Masse sortiere
sich selbst aus... aber das mache ich nicht.

Ich habe hier lediglich gesagt, was Sache ist. Die Medien schlachten diese neue Schlagzeile 
wieder völlig aus, die lieben das doch. Only bad news are good news. Dass jeden Tag auf
der Welt unzälige Menschen anhand unserer aller Arroganz und Blindheit sterben, juckt keinen.
Muss nur einmal was direkt bei uns passieren... innerhalb unserer Hemisphäre. Nur einmal
die Illusion durchbrochen, und alle erbrechen sie ihr Mitgefühl. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0ADmYNRknA[/youtube]


----------



## Tic0 (26. Juli 2010)

Schon traurig was dort passiert ist. 

Ich weiß noch, als ich damals bei einem Fußballspiel war. Als das Spiel vorbei war ist natürlich die gesamte Masse richtung Bahnhof geströmt.
Dort war auch eine kleinere Unterführung. Da stand ich dann auch drin. Viele Menschen um einen herrum, sehr sehr eng, nichts geht vorran.
Auch dort hat der Kreislauf einer Person versagt, lag dann in der Masse und für die Rettungskräfte war es schwer an sie herranzukommen - allerdings
ist hier auch nichts weiteres passiert.

Ich kann mir daher nur grob vorstellen, wie es dort in Duisburg gewesen sein muss. Du stehst im Tunnel, blickst nach vorne und siehst es geht nicht weiter.
Du blickst zurück und siehst eine rießige Menschenmenge, nicht ein kleiner flecken ins sicht, der nicht von Menschen bedeckt ist. Total enge, kaum/keinen Platz
sich auch nur um Zentimeter zu bewegen. Nach Stunden ist es eigentlich fast selbstverständlich das Personen hier anfangen "Panik" zu bekommen.
Und wenn es dann erstmal angefangen hat, nimmt alles eben seinen Lauf.

Für mich nicht ganz erklärlich, weshalb man die Menschenmenge an einem Punkt stoppt, wo sie in einem Tunnel gefangen sind und die Luft auch immer knapper wird.


Ich kann auch irgendwo den Standpunkt von Schadoweye verstehen.
Sind wir ehrlich, man liest nichts anderes mehr als über die Massenpanik in Duisburg. Jeder ist zu tote bestürzt...
Wobei jeden Tag weit schlimmeres passiert, hinter "verschlossenen Türen". Aber man kann von den Massenmedien nunmal
nicht erwarten, das sie von Minderjährigen berichten, die in Afrika, Thailand & co aufgrund schwerer Kinderarbeit starben,
oder die ganzen weiteren Ereignisse dort.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Aber man kann von den Massenmedien nunmal
> nicht erwarten, das sie von Minderjährigen berichten, die in Afrika, Thailand & co aufgrund schwerer Kinderarbeit starben,
> oder die ganzen weiteren Ereignisse dort.



Warum nicht? 

Ich geh schlafen und denke nochmal darüber nach, warum ich die einfachsten Regeln missachte (Schweigen ist Gold).


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin ...
Ich habe die Meldung nur einmal um 19 Uhr (?) auf dem ZDF gesehen.
Und 1x langt mir auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wie oft in welchem Maße berichtet und ausgeschlachtet wird, interessiert mich gar nicht weiter.


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2010)

AmigaLink schrieb:


> Falls du auf mein Posting anspielst, ich beziehe mich nur darauf das (meines Wissens nach) alle Toten am Tunnelausgang (auf der Rampe) gefunden worden. Wobei ich nicht ausschließe das sie evtl. dort hin gebracht wurden, nachdem sie im Gedrägel des Tunnels schwer (tödlich) Verletzt wurden.



Nope, ich spiele nicht auf dein Posting an. Man hört momentan nur überall, dass die Toten nicht im Tunnel umgekommen sein können, weil es dort doch genug Platz gegeben habe. Und das halte ich für eine dumme Ausrede, denn wer den Tunnel kennt, weiß, wie eng und beklemmend es dort ist.



Tic0 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch irgendwo den Standpunkt von Schadoweye verstehen.
> Sind wir ehrlich, man liest nichts anderes mehr als über die Massenpanik in Duisburg. Jeder ist zu tote bestürzt...
> Wobei jeden Tag weit schlimmeres passiert, hinter "verschlossenen Türen". Aber man kann von den Massenmedien nunmal
> nicht erwarten, das sie von Minderjährigen berichten, die in Afrika, Thailand & co aufgrund schwerer Kinderarbeit starben,
> oder die ganzen weiteren Ereignisse dort.



Ich kann seinen Standpunkt definitiv nicht verstehen. Besonders, weil ich live dabei war. Freunde liegen schwerverletzt im Krankenhaus, um einen herum sind Menschen kollabiert, haben geweint und geschrien. Mir wird ehrlichgesagt schlecht, wenn jemand über das lacht, was ich am Samstag selbst miterlebt habe. 
Und ich frage mich, wie er seinen Standpunkt finden würde, wenn er selbst dabei gewesen wäre.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht. Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
> dramatisieren... ich fand ALLES so lächerlich, ich habe gelegen vor Lachen.
> 
> Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
> im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWsOjQnts5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht. Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
> dramatisieren... ich fand ALLES so lächerlich, ich habe gelegen vor Lachen.
> 
> Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
> im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.



Der einsame Rebell, unbeindruckt von allem bricht er mutig die Konventionen.
Drückt durch seine überlegenes Wissen der Dinge Überlegenheit aus.

Bei deinem Post musste ich auch lachen, weil er du dich damit selber so prima in eine ausgelutschte Schublade presst.

Und dabei ist dein Standpunkt ja sogar nachvollziehbar, wenn man ihn unter dem Berg aufgeträufelter Coolness ausgräbt.

Selbstverständlich beuten die Medien (auch die der Unterschicht, von der jemand wie du natürlich kilometerweit entfernt ist), so ein Ereigniss aus um Kohle zu machen. 
Und es ist auch richtig, dass eine Hungersnot in Afrika an der tausende zugrunde gehen nur ein Bruchtteil der Sendezeit bekommt und keiner legt irgendwo in Deutschland Blumen nieder.

Und trotzdem kann die Betroffenheit und das Mitleid sehr wohl echt und ehrlich sein. Auch wenn damit keine objektive Logik verbunden ist.

Aber ich denke, diese Erkenntniss bringt die keinen Aufmerksamkeitgewinn und wird dich daher nicht weiter interessieren.


----------



## Exicoo (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass mich die Geschichte einfach nur nervt. Ich schaue gern Nachrichten, aber wenn jetzt tageland nur noch die Tragödie in Duisburg kommt, schalte ich gar nicht erst ein...


----------



## LaVerne (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
> im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.



Wie niedlich! Und dann noch gleich mit "Unterschichtenfernsehenkritik", um erst mal alle, die hier aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen gepostet haben, noch zusätzlich zu provozieren - und das in einem Thread, der von den üblichen Berufsbetroffenen nahezu frei ist. 

"Betroffen" - ganz abgesehen von Deanne, die es miterlebt hat - von solch eklatanten Sicherheitsmißachtungen dürfte jeder junge und junggebliebene Mensch sein, der sich öfters auf Festivals und ähnlichem herumtreibt. Es kann nicht angehen, daß man aus reiner Profilierungssucht oder Profitgier die Sicherheit von werweißwievielen Tausend Menschen hinten anstellt. 

Es mag sein, daß Du kein Interesse an Live-Konzerten oder Festivals hast (gut, meist geht man da mit Freunden hin, was voraussetzt, daß man welche hat) - der Rest dürfte sogar sehr daran interessiert sein, daß die Verantwortlichen gefälligst ihre Arbeit so machen, wie es mindestens die Vorschriften vorschreiben. Ansonsten ist man selbst oder Freunde / Verwandte / Bekannte u. U. beim nächsten "Event" einer der ausgelachten Toten, die anderen am Arsch vorbeigehen.

Ein paar sarkastische Witze in einem Kreis, wo man weiß, wie die Leute diese Art zu nehmen haben, gehen für mich völlig ok, aber man muß schon ein ziemlich verrottetes Hirn haben, um solche Äußerungen in einem Forum zu bringen, nachdem ein Augenzeuge seine Eindrücke geschildert hat.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Darin, dass die MEdien manche wichtigen dinge wie Kinderarbeit nicht so oft seinen Wie Köler trit zurück, kann ich Shadoweye zustimmen.

Aber ich finde es absoulut geschmack- und gefühlslos, über Tote zu lachen. Du hast diese Menschen nicht gekannt und kannst daher vielleicht nich einschätzen, was passiert ist und ob sie wirklich so lachhaft dämliche Gestalten sind, asl die du sie hinstellst. 

Ein Kumpel von mir war da und hatte nen Zug verpasst...und dann kam das in den Nachrichten. Glaubst du, ich hab gelacht, als ich das mit den Toten erfahren habe? Himmelherrgottzack, wir reden hier nicht von irgendeinem lächerlichen Was auch immer. 

Aber davon, dass Shadoweye sich gerade unbeliebt gemacht hat:

Die Loveparade in deiser Halle statfinden zu lassen war einfach auch eine verdammt schlechte IDee und ist eigentlich verboten. Man hätte verdammt noch mal Notausgänge gebracuht, und das mit desem Tunnel und der Rampe klappt vielleicht mit sagen wir 500 Menschen, die gemütlich Bummeln, aber ganz sicherlich nicht bei 1.5 Mio aufgedrehten Musikfans. 

WIr können es drehen und wenden wie wir wollen, das war ein Schreckliches Ereignis, und man sollte Duisburg ordentlich in den Arsch treten, dass sie für Geld Menschenleben aufs Spiel setzten. Selbst wenn es keine MAssenpanik gegeben hätte, wären bestimmtgut 35 Menschen gestorben/schwer verletzt worden,einfach weil sie in der Menge gebrochene Rippen abbekommen haben,durch irgendwelche Gitter geschobenwurden, einen Asthmaanfall bekammen oder einfach durch die enorme Körperwärme nen Kollappst bekommen hätten. Ich war noch nie auf einem größerem Festival als den 48er, aber das hat mir an gedränge und geschupste auch schon genug. Beim Wacken funktioniert das aber wirklich auch nur, weil es Open Air und die, denen es nicht gut geht, können irgendwo zur seite, außerdem gibts immer FRische Luft. In dem Sinne: BEid er Planung musste ja was schiefgehen. Oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft, aufgedrehte Musikfans laufen brav wie im Kindergarten n 2erreihen?


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht.
> *Natürlich,was denn sonst bei 20 Toten und 500 Verletzten.da biegt man sich doch vor lachen...
> 
> *Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
> ...


----------



## Grotuk (27. Juli 2010)

Nachdem nun auch Videos aus einer Anderen Perspektive aufgetaucht wird wird wohl klarer was da überhaupt passiert ist. Offensichtlich ist wohl der Bauzaun der die treppe von den Ravern trennte eingedrückt worden (oder eingerissen ) dannach kam es zu einer unheimlichen Sogbewegung Richtung Treppe (Was angesichts des Drucks auch kein Wunder ist) Bei dem dann Menschen stürzten und sich ineinander und übereinander verknäulten. Man sieht das zwischen Tunnel bis kurz vor der Treppe ein gigantisches Menschenknäul liegt das von anderen Besuchern so gut es geht geschützt wird. Die Fluchtbewegung über die Treppe und das wird deutlich Ersichtlich hat mit der eigentlichen Katastrophe herzlich wenig zu tun und dürfte auch nicht der auslöser gewesen sein. Der war eindeutig der Punkt an dem an der Stelle die Begrenzung wegbrach und dadurch der Masse neuen Platz bot. Von Massenpanik ist nichts zusehen dafür aber viel asoziales Verhalten und auch viel Hilfsbereitschaft.




http://www.youtube.com/user/rkjorge70#p/a/u/2/Nb0m_n0KGms


----------



## Grotuk (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht. Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
> dramatisieren... ich fand ALLES so lächerlich, ich habe gelegen vor Lachen.
> 
> Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
> im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.



Gut das es Sonnenscheine wie dich gibt. Da weiß man doch gleich weswegen dieser Planet so im Arsch ist. Wegen rücksichtslosen Mitleidlosen emotional verkrüppelten Knalltüten wie dir. Leute wie du sind es die so ne Scheiße immer auslösen und dann ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste über andere rübertrampeln. Ich hoffe wenn du mal in so einer Situation bist hilft dir kein Aas.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt (meiner Meinung nach) viel schlimmere (und höufigere Todesfälle) als dies. Ich empfinde dies (und erwarte von keinem, so zu denken wie ich) als einen "Luxustod". Z.B. sterben viele Menschen in Afrika an Mangel an Dingen, die bei uns selbstverständlich sind.


Ohne das jemals wirklich miterlebt zu haben würde ich behaupten, dass der Tod durch "zu Tode getrampelt werden" alles andere als ein Luxustod ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, so denke ich eher ist das einer der schlimmsten Tode, die man erleben kann.



ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Einfach nur Dreck


Wenn ich schreiben würde, was ich über Dich denke nachdem ich gelesen hab, welchen Dreck Du hier hingeschmiert hast, würd ich wohl vom Forum verbannt werden. Machen wir doch mal nen Test und lassen Freunde oder Verwandte von Dir niedertrampeln und dann sehen wir ja, ob Du das immernoch lustig findest. Oder reicht Dir das noch nicht? Dann können wir das auch mit Dir machen.
Und auch wenn das Thema von den Medien vollkommen ausgeschlachtet wird, kann man dennoch ein Bisschen Anstand und Respekt gegenüber den Betroffenen zeigen. Oder gehst Du auch an ne Beerdigung und sagst dann "Puh, es sterben eh dauernd Leute, warum heult Ihr alle hier rum Ihr Weicheier?" Nein? Ahja warum denn nicht? Vielleicht weils einfach nicht angebracht ist?!?
Übrigens wenn Du je dabei gewesen wärst an nem Konzert oder bei ner anderen Menschenmasse und miterlebt hättest, wie jemand stürzt und Du nachher dieses mit Schrecken durchzogene Gesicht der Person siehst, wenn sie gerettet wurde, dann findest Du sowas garantiert nicht mehr lustig.
Echt ich glaub kaum was ich hier lese. Halt Dich doch einfach das nächste Mal von nem Thread fern, den Du persönlich lächerlich findest, wenns um ein ernstes Thema geht!


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nein? Ahja warum denn nicht? Vielleicht weils einfach nicht angebracht ist?!?



Ich glaube nicht mal das er's nicht tut, weil's nicht angebracht ist, sondern weil er dort direkt eins auf die Fresse kriegen würde, was sein "Tough-Guy"-Image dann doch ziemlich beschädigen würde...

Es ist relativ SCHEIß egal ob die verschissenen Arschlochmedien das ausschlachten oder nicht!
Das steht absolut und in keinster weise hier zur Debatte...
Aber Hauptsache unser Forenrebell schreibt wieder was gegen den vorherrschenden Tenor des Threads...

Ich mein es ist klar, dass die Medien es ausnutzen...
Wenn er davon offensichtlich so überrascht ist, ist das sein Problem... das ist normal... das passiert immer...


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ohne das jemals wirklich miterlebt zu haben würde ich behaupten, dass der Tod durch "zu Tode getrampelt werden" alles andere als ein Luxustod ist. Ganz im Gegenteil, so denke ich eher ist das einer der schlimmsten Tode, die man erleben kann.
> 
> Wenn ich schreiben würde, was ich über Dich denke nachdem ich gelesen hab, welchen Dreck Du hier hingeschmiert hast, würd ich wohl vom Forum verbannt werden. Machen wir doch mal nen Test und lassen Freunde oder Verwandte von Dir niedertrampeln und dann sehen wir ja, ob Du das immernoch lustig findest. Oder reicht Dir das noch nicht? Dann können wir das auch mit Dir machen.
> Und auch wenn das Thema von den Medien vollkommen ausgeschlachtet wird, kann man dennoch ein Bisschen Anstand und Respekt gegenüber den Betroffenen zeigen. Oder gehst Du auch an ne Beerdigung und sagst dann "Puh, es sterben eh dauernd Leute, warum heult Ihr alle hier rum Ihr Weicheier?" Nein? Ahja warum denn nicht? Vielleicht weils einfach nicht angebracht ist?!?
> ...



Akzeptiere doch einfach seine Meinung und Einstellung. Dass ist seine Meinung und Einstellung und gut. 
Ich finde auch, das viel Mitleid geheuchelt wird gerade von den "hohen" Positionen ála Politiker usw.(man ließt, das sie ihren Urlaub abbrechen)
Um Leute zu denen ich keine Bezug habe, kann ich nicht trauern und Leid zeigen.
Und da die Medien das wieder ausschlachten bis zum geht nicht mehr weiß man gar nicht, was man glauben kann oder nicht.
wer Schuld ist oder nicht interessiert die Toten kein deut, den davon kommen sie auch nicht wieder zurück ins Leben.
Sind die 20 jetzt totgetrampelt worden oder Hitzeschlag oder Herzfehler oder Erstickung oder High oder so gestorben?
Naja es wird sich nichts ändern in Deutschland dann auf zum nächsten Unlück wo uns die Politiker wieder Mitleid heucheln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Um Leute zu denen ich keine Bezug habe, kann ich nicht trauern und Leid zeigen.



Dann hast du ein generelles Problem mit dir selbst...
Das sind immernoch deine Mitmenschen, egal was du denkst oder sagst...
Du magst sie nicht persönlich kennen... hat das irgendeinen Wert oder einen Bezug dazu?

Deine MitMenschen!
Vielleicht sogar Freunde und Kollegen, von Freunden oder deren Freunde oder Verwandte...
Aber Ich mein schön und gut du kannst in deiner heilen Babyblümchen Welt leben und alles ausblenden, mach nur...


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Akzeptiere doch einfach seine Meinung und Einstellung. Dass ist seine Meinung und Einstellung und gut.
> Ich finde auch, das viel Mitleid geheuchelt wird gerade von den "hohen" Positionen ála Politiker usw.(man ließt, das sie ihren Urlaub abbrechen)
> Um Leute zu denen ich keine Bezug habe, kann ich nicht trauern und Leid zeigen.
> Und da die Medien das wieder ausschlachten bis zum geht nicht mehr weiß man gar nicht, was man glauben kann oder nicht.
> ...


Ich akzeptiere es, wenn jemand meint, dass ein Tod eines Menschen, den er kennt, ihm nicht nahegeht. Aber ich akzeptiere es überhaupt nicht, wenn über ein Tod *gelacht* wird, wie er in seinem Post schreibt.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass viele Politiker und Journalisten in erste Linie an ihren Bekannt- und Beliebtheitsgrad denken. Genauso denkt hier ja vermutlich Shadoweye nur an seinen Bekanntheitsgrad im Forum. Denn sonst würde er hier nicht solch nen Mist verzapfen.
Es ist nunmal so:
- Wenn ich mich nicht für Fussball interessiere, gehe ich nicht in ein Stadion mit nem Plakat "Fussball ist scheisse"
- Wenn ich keine Liebesfilme mag, geh ich nicht ins Kino, schau mir Titanic an und schrei bei jeder Kuss-Szene umher, wie scheisse der Film doch ist.
- Wenn ich keine [Nationalität hier einfügen] mag, geh ich nicht in deren Land und verkünde mit nem Megaphon, wie scheisse ich ihr Land finde.

*Und erst recht gehe ich nicht in einen Thread, in dems um verstorbene Leute geht, in dem u.U. womöglich Leute sind, die davon direkt betroffen sind und schreibe dann, wie lächerlich ich das alles finde!*

Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Dann mangelt es Euch Beiden an emotionaler Intelligenz.

Es stellt sich dann nur die Frage ob ihr in ein Kondolenzbuch ähnlich, ich nenne es mal distanziert, schreiben würdet. Vermutlich nicht, also warum fällt diese empathische Schranke ausgerechnet im Internet? Vermutlich ein leicht aufrecht zu erhaltendes Selbstbild vom abgebrühten Tough-Guy oder das Fehlen von jeglichen nachhaltigen Konsequenzen, die ihr hier nicht zu befürchten habt, da mit einem Klick auf "Herunterfahren" alle emotionalen Kontakte abgeschnitten werden.

Es ist eine Sache sich kiritsch mit der Medienlandschaft auseinander zu setzen oder überzeugte Gleichgültigkeit zu demonstrieren, den Mitfühlenden/Trauernden mit dem nackten Arsch in's Gesicht zu springen ist aber ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Um Leute zu denen ich keine Bezug habe, kann ich nicht trauern und Leid zeigen.



ist die Generation heutzutage so verroht,dass sie sich nicht mehr in das Leid anderer hereinversetzen können?sind wir schon soweit?
also ich bin in der Lage das leid anderer nachzuvollziehen,ohne das ein Bekannter,Freund oder Familienmitglied direkt davon betroffen ist.vielleicht sind es tatsächlich die Medien mit den Füllen an Bildern uind Videos zu Schreckensszenarien die uns so abstumpfen lassen.
ehrlich gesagt weiss ich das nicht genau was leute wie dich so emotionslos machen können,aber es erschreckt mich...
liegt es an deinem Alter,das du Verluste noch nicht ertragen musstest? ich hoffe das es daran liegt udn das wenn du reifer geworden bist auch Gefühle für andere aufbringen kannst...


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist die Generation heutzutage so verroht,dass sie sich nicht mehr in das Leid anderer hereinversetzen können?sind wir schon soweit?
> also ich bin in der Lage das leid anderer nachzuvollziehen,ohne das ein Bekannter,Freund oder Familienmitglied direkt davon betroffen ist.vielleicht sind es tatsächlich die Medien mit den Füllen an Bildern uind Videos zu Schreckensszenarien die uns so abstumpfen lassen.
> ehrlich gesagt weiss ich das nicht genau was leute wie dich so emotionslos machen können,aber es erschreckt mich...
> liegt es an deinem Alter,das du Verluste noch nicht ertragen musstest? ich hoffe das es daran liegt udn das wenn du reifer geworden bist auch Gefühle für andere aufbringen kannst...



Ich war schon auf 3 Beerdigungen und selbst da wird geheuchelt deswegen habe ich für mich beschloßen, das ich zu keiner Beerdigung nicht mehr gehe.
Zur letzten bin ich nur gegangen, weil mein Vater mich darum gebeten hatte.
Ich habe meiner Mutter und meinem Vater schon gesagt, das ich nicht auf deren Beerdigung gehen werde und auch um meinen eigenen Tod habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht.
Ich werde es ähnlich wie in "Der Mondmann" machen. Es soll eine Party/Feier werden, da muss niemand traurig sein.
Der Budhismus hat auch eine andere Vorstellung vom Tod die Feiern auch immer ihre Toten, das finde ich interessant weil jede Glaubensgemeinschaft anders mit dem Tod umgeht.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich war schon auf 3 Beerdigungen und selbst da wird geheuchelt deswegen habe ich für mich beschloßen, das ich zu keiner Beerdigung nicht mehr gehe.
> Zur letzten bin ich nur gegangen, weil mein Vater mich darum gebeten hatte.
> Ich habe meiner Mutter und meinem Vater schon gesagt, das ich nicht auf deren Beerdigung gehen werde und auch um meinen eigenen Tod habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht.
> Ich werde es ähnlich wie in "Der Mondmann" machen. Es soll eine Party/Feier werden, da muss niemand traurig sein.
> Der Budhismus hat auch eine andere Vorstellung vom Tod die Feiern auch immer ihre Toten, das finde ich interessant weil jede Glaubensgemeinschaft anders mit dem Tod umgeht.








P.S. 

Und außerdem bin ich nur ehrlich!^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Der Budhismus hat auch eine andere Vorstellung vom Tod die Feiern auch immer ihre Toten, das finde ich interessant weil jede Glaubensgemeinschaft anders mit dem Tod umgeht.



aber der Buddhismus hat auch als zentrales Thema das "Miteinander", das "Verständnis für andere", die "Nächstenliebe"...
wenn du nur den Tod aus den Lehren des Buddhismus rausziehst für dich,dann führst du die Lehre ad absurdum


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich war schon auf 3 Beerdigungen und selbst da wird geheuchelt deswegen habe ich für mich beschloßen, das ich zu keiner Beerdigung nicht mehr gehe.
> Zur letzten bin ich nur gegangen, weil mein Vater mich darum gebeten hatte.
> Ich habe meiner Mutter und meinem Vater schon gesagt, das ich nicht auf deren Beerdigung gehen werde und auch um meinen eigenen Tod habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht.
> Ich werde es ähnlich wie in "Der Mondmann" machen. Es soll eine Party/Feier werden, da muss niemand traurig sein.
> Der Budhismus hat auch eine andere Vorstellung vom Tod die Feiern auch immer ihre Toten, das finde ich interessant weil jede Glaubensgemeinschaft anders mit dem Tod umgeht.


Wenn der Tod für Dich nicht traurig ist, ist das gut und recht für Dich. Ich garantiere Dir, dass Deine Angehörigen bei Deinem Tod trotzdem traurig sein werden und zwar jeder auf seine eigene persönliche Art.
Dir dürfte wohl auch klar sein, dass der Tod eines Menschen, den Du nur flüchtig gekannt hast, Dir vermutlich nicht so nahe geht, wie wenn Deine Freundin sterben würde. Daher gibt man eben einen gewissen Respekt den Leuten gegenüber, denen der Tod der Betroffenen eben sehr nahe geht.

Ich persönlich habe auch eine verhältnismässig positive Einstellung gegenüber dem Tod, aber trotzdem weiss ich, was angebracht ist und was nicht. Und über Tote Leute zu lachen ist nunmal nicht angebracht (das hast ja Du nicht geschrieben, aber Du verteidigst nachwievor Shadoweyes Post).


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn der Tod für Dich nicht traurig ist, ist das gut und recht für Dich. Ich garantiere Dir, dass Deine Angehörigen bei Deinem Tod trotzdem traurig sein werden und zwar jeder auf seine eigene persönliche Art.
> Dir dürfte wohl auch klar sein, dass der Tod eines Menschen, den Du nur flüchtig gekannt hast, Dir vermutlich nicht so nahe geht, wie wenn Deine Freundin sterben würde. Daher gibt man eben einen gewissen Respekt den Leuten gegenüber, denen der Tod der Betroffenen eben sehr nahe geht.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe auch eine verhältnismässig positive Einstellung gegenüber dem Tod, aber trotzdem weiss ich, was angebracht ist und was nicht. Und über Tote Leute zu lachen ist nunmal nicht angebracht (das hast ja Du nicht geschrieben, aber Du verteidigst nachwievor Shadoweyes Post).




Ich verteidige nicht das was er geschrieben hat sonder allgemein, warum er geschrieben hat. Schwierig in Worte zu fassen.
Es kann ja nicht sein, das Menschen aufgrund anderer Meinungen diskriminiert werden......................^^


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich verteidige nicht das was er geschrieben hat sonder allgemein, warum er geschrieben hat. Schwierig in Worte zu fassen.
> Es kann ja nicht sein, das Menschen aufgrund anderer Meinungen diskriminiert werden......................^^




siehst du,da ist doch ein Hoffnungsschimmer...du verteidigst einen einzelnen gegen viele andere.also bist du doch nicht so ganz emotionslos....warum reizt dich allerdings das mehr als der Tod vieler Menschen auf einer Party?kennst du shadoweye?verteidigst du ihn deswegen?
ich vermute einfach mal das du noch zu der etwas jüngeren Generation zählst udn so wie ich den einen Beerdigungssatz von dir deute,hast du auf einer Beerdigung schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit den Gefühlen anderer Menschen für eine Menschen der dir vlt sehr nahe stand.sowas wird immer wieder passieren.wichtig ist aber was du ganz allein fühlst...denk da immer dran...


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> siehst du,da ist doch ein Hoffnungsschimmer...du verteidigst einen einzelnen gegen viele andere.also bist du doch nicht so ganz emotionslos....warum reizt dich allerdings das mehr als der Tod vieler Menschen auf einer Party?kennst du shadoweye?verteidigst du ihn deswegen?
> ich vermute einfach mal das du noch zu der etwas jüngeren Generation zählst udn so wie ich den einen Beerdigungssatz von dir deute,hast du auf einer Beerdigung schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit den Gefühlen anderer Menschen für eine Menschen der dir vlt sehr nahe stand.sowas wird immer wieder passieren.wichtig ist aber was du ganz allein fühlst...denk da immer dran...





Ich bin Baujahr '84 also soooooo ganz jung bin ich nicht mehr. Ich kenne shadoweye nicht und habe auch nicht vor ihn kennenzulernen.
Aber ja ich verteidige Ungerechtigkeit^^
Ich sage auch immer nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.
Gerade ein Video von der Loveparade gesehen(was auch paar Seiten voher gepostet worden ist)und sooooooo schlimm empfand ich es nicht.
Keine Massenpanik keine Mingequetschten Leute usw.
Wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, und das Leid mit abbekommen hätte, dann hätte ich auch geweint. Kann man ja als Ottonormalverbaucher gar nicht verarbeiten.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, und das Leid mit abbekommen hätte, dann hätte ich auch geweint. Kann man ja als Ottonormalverbaucher gar nicht verarbeiten.



und damit wären wir wieder beim Kernpunkt angelangt.genau diese Tatsache die du als letztes beschreibst darüber hat shadoweye sich lustig gemacht  udn deswegen hat er die Antiposts erhalten...ich hoffe ja auch noch das er sich einfach irgendwie unglücklich ausgedrückt hat und das anders meinte...


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich bin Baujahr '84 also soooooo ganz jung bin ich nicht mehr. Ich kenne shadoweye nicht und habe auch nicht vor ihn kennenzulernen.
> Aber ja ich verteidige Ungerechtigkeit^^
> Ich sage auch immer nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.


Mensch worauf ich hinaus will: Man kann auch einfach mal nichts schreiben, statt etwas ins Lächerliche zu ziehn, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist. Oder man kann zumindest seine Worte so formulieren, dass sie kein direkter Schlag ins Gesicht sind.
Hier gibts keine Ungerechtigkeit, die man verteidigen könnte. Hier gibts nur mehrere arrogante Posts einer Person, die sich profilieren will (und Dich mein ich dabei nicht). Und diese Posts sind nur daher so formuliert, weil man hier im Forum anonym ist, so einfach ist das.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2010)

Wie sagte es der Mann nochmal in Hotel Ruanda?



> "Die Menschen werden von ihrem ABendessen aufblicken, ein bedruecktes Gesicht machen und sagen "Wie schrecklich". Danach werden sie weiteressen."



oder so in etwa.

Ich versteh nicht warum ausgerechnet das hier zu DEM Titelereigniss ueberhaupt geworden ist...
Ist ja wohl nichts das erste Mal riesige Panische Massen tote verursachen, und lernt man was draus >.<? 

Ich hab zwar schon Mitleid mit den Angehoerigen der Opfer, aber wenn ich lese wie Leute ihr Beileid veroeffentlichen (Politiker Xy... Blablub) find ich dient es nur der Publizierung und hat wenig mit Mitleid zu tun.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Ach, wenn Leute ihr Mitgefühl ausdrücken und sich ehrlich betroffen zeigen ist das in euren Augen Heuchelei und wenn "ihr" Euch wie die Axt im Walde benehmt, dann ist das Ausdruck einer überlegenen, weil distanzierten Sicht der Dinge?!

Woran macht ihr denn fest, dass jemand nur Mitleid vorspielt oder ehrlich betroffen ist? Nur daran das Person XYZ ein öffentliches Amt bekleidet? Das ist doch wohl nicht euer Ernst. Natürlich sterben auf der Welt in dieser Minute Menschen, aber das kann doch nicht als Rechtfertigung herangezogen werden, sich nicht mehr für öffentliches Leid zu interessieren bzw. die ehrlichen Absichten der Trauernden in Zweifel zu ziehen.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Leute ihr Mitgefühl ausdrücken und sich ehrlich betroffen zeigen ist das in euren Augen Heuchelei und wenn "ihr" Euch wie die Axt im Walde benehmt, dann ist das Ausdruck einer überlegenen, weil distanzierten Sicht der Dinge?!
> 
> Woran macht ihr denn fest, dass jemand nur Mitleid vorspielt oder ehrlich betroffen ist? Nur daran das Person XYZ ein öffentliches Amt bekleidet? Das ist doch wohl nicht euer Ernst. Natürlich sterben auf der Welt in dieser Minute Menschen, aber das kann doch nicht als Rechtfertigung herangezogen werden, sich nicht mehr für öffentliches Leid zu interessieren bzw. die ehrlichen Absichten der Trauernden in Zweifel zu ziehen.



Gegenfrage, woran machst du fest, ob es wirklich ehrlich ist?


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum ausgerechnet das hier zu DEM Titelereigniss ueberhaupt geworden ist...



vielleicht weil an einem Nachmittag mitten in Deutschland bei einer Party 20 Menschen gestorben sind und 500 Menschen verletzt wurden?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vielleicht weil an einem Nachmittag mitten in Deutschland bei einer Party 20 Menschen gestorben sind und 500 Menschen verletzt wurden?


1. Ist es kein Grund es immer und immer wieder auf 2 Seiten Zeitung hinzuklatschen.


2. Deutschland... Bei uns in Oesterreich kommt trotzdem jeden tag ne neue Schlagzeile in die Zeitung >.<

3. Berichterstattung schoen und Gut, aber was bringt es sich es 10000 mal zu erwaehnen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, woran machst du fest, ob es wirklich ehrlich ist?



Noch ne Gegenfrage.
Wer hat hier wen zum Mitleidsbeauftragten gemacht?

Halte es doch so wie jeder vernünftige Rechtsstaat, solange dir keine eindeutigen Hinweise vorliegen das jemand lügt (heuchelt) glaub ihm.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juli 2010)

Sagt mal ... ich glaube es hakt!!

Was erlauben sich eigentlich Einige hier, anderen zu unterstellen -
sie würden nur heucheln.

Seid Ihr die, die mitfühlen - könnt Ihr Euch zu 100% in die hineinversetzen?!

Ein Meinung zu äußern ist das Eine!
Nur amüsierend dummschwatzen das Andere!

Bei Zweitem kann ich nur empfehlen, "Klappe halten"!

*
Daß diese ganze Diskussion unterer Schublade hier auch noch geduldet - ja gar gefördert wird ...*

traurig ...


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Noch ne Gegenfrage.
> Wer hat hier wen zum Mitleidsbeauftragten gemacht?
> 
> Halte es doch so wie jeder vernünftige Rechtsstaat, solange dir keine eindeutigen Hinweise vorliegen das jemand lügt (heuchelt) glaub ihm.




Aber hey, das wäre noch ein Amt, was man aufjedenfall bekleiden könnte. Spart kosten, so müssen die anderen Politiker nicht immer ihren Urlaub abbrechen.
Komme mir manchmal vor wie in einer Bananarepublik.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> bla..


Und du bist ein provakativer Teil davon, also solltest du auch mal die Füße still halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzige, was ich hier wirklich zu sagen kann, ist, dass dieser Tunnel wirklich widerlichst eng war und ich mich freue, das ich meine beste Freundin da rausholen konnte.
Wie das Ganze passiert ist, konnte ich nicht sehen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 2. Deutschland... Bei uns in Oesterreich kommt trotzdem jeden tag ne neue Schlagzeile in die Zeitung >.<
> 3. Berichterstattung schoen und Gut, aber was bringt es sich es 10000 mal zu erwaehnen?


Dann sei froh, dass Du in Österreich lebst und nicht in den USA. Wenn dort Präsidentenwahlen sind, gibts ein halbes Jahr nichts Anderes als Wahlwerbung in den Zeitungen. Da finde ich lokale Ereignisse über ein paar Tage hinweg ehrlich gesagt irgendwie doch interessanter. Sei überhaupt mal froh, dass bei uns sowas berichtet wird. In Ländern, in denen die Regierung die Medien besitzt, gibts sowieso nur massig Propaganda und nichts Anderes.
Ich glaube, Du wirst die paar Tage in denen das aktuell ist, überleben, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und du bist ein provakativer Teil davon, also solltest du auch mal die Füße still halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So so - nö -- schau mal lieber, wie die Diskussion hier angefangen hat, Schlafmütze!
Vielleicht erbitte ich mir nur etwas Anstand und Respekt.
Wird dieser überhaupt nicht mehr gezollt, dann mach ich meinen Mund auf.
Ich lass mir bestimmt nicht alles gefallen - fertig aus ... bye

Ende

Hat mich Euch eh keinen Sinn ...


----------



## Grotuk (27. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 1. Ist es kein Grund es immer und immer wieder auf 2 Seiten Zeitung hinzuklatschen.
> 
> 
> 2. Deutschland... Bei uns in Oesterreich kommt trotzdem jeden tag ne neue Schlagzeile in die Zeitung >.<
> ...



1. Medien verdienen Geld mit Schlagzeilen. Katastrophen bringen besonders viel Patte ergo berichtet man auf Teuel komm raus. In 2 Tagen verschwindet das ganze dann auf Seite 2 ne Woche später ist es auf Seite 6 usw.


2. Toll bei euch bekommen aber doofe Rechte auch 20% bei Landtagswahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Weils nun mal ein ereignis ist was die Leute bewegt was jeder kennt und wo halt vor allem Rund um die Uhr berichtet wird. Du brauchst dir das ganze nicht antun. Lies einfahc ein paar Tage keine Zeitung Schalt Radio und Fernseher aus und meide im Internet Trads zu dem Thema. Würds dir auf den Sack gehen würdest du gar nicht erst irgendwelchen Mist absondern. Da du dies aber tust muss man davon ausgehen das du einfach nur nen Pietätloser Troll bist der sich hier auf Kosten der Opfer profilieren will.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Da du dies aber tust muss man davon ausgehen das du einfach nur nen Pietätloser Troll bist der sich hier auf Kosten der Opfer profilieren will.


Nunja, das ist doch ziemlich falsch ausgedrückt. Ihn nervt nur der Medienhype und wie Kapital daraus geschlagen wird. Ich bin der seblen Meinung. Und mit profilieren hat das wohl nichts zu tun, jedenfalls kann ich es nicht erschließen.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So so - nö -- schau mal lieber, wie die Diskussion hier angefangen hat, Schlafmütze!
> Vielleicht erbitte ich mir nur etwas Anstand und Respekt.
> Wird dieser überhaupt nicht mehr gezollt, dann mach ich meinen Mund auf.
> Ich lass mir bestimmt nicht alles gefallen - fertig aus ... bye
> ...



Diese Verallgemeinerungen hier, aber hey es ist nicht schade um dich!^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juli 2010)

Wen so ein Thema wie hier eh nur nervt, dann schaut doch erst gar nicht rein -
und guckt nicht immer die Medien.

Genau durch solche wie Ihr, sind die Medien doch in der Lage, 
so etwas auszuschlachten, weil Ihr Euch all das reinzieht.

Ich hab's nur ein Mal gesehen und es reicht für mein Mitgeühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So so - nö -- schau mal lieber, wie die Diskussion hier angefangen hat, Schlafmütze!
> Vielleicht erbitte ich mir nur etwas Anstand und Respekt.
> Wird dieser überhaupt nicht mehr gezollt, dann mach ich meinen Mund auf.
> Ich lass mir bestimmt nicht alles gefallen - fertig aus ... bye
> ...



1. Sollte ich wohl darauf hinweisen, das ich in keinster Weise den Shadowdings für ganz Dicht halte.
2. Nenn mich nicht Schlafmütze..ich hab mein Leben nicht mit Drogen verpennt -> was mich zu dem Punkt führt..ich könnte nie im Leben Respekt vor dir haben..
3. Shadow24 und Davatar reden da auf einer vernünftig Basis, du allerdings..bist nur am rumheulen.
4. Du bist doch schonmal gegangen..bleib weg :> 

Zu den Medien braucht man nun nicht wirklich viel sagen..
Was solche Veranstaltungen angeht, bleibt aber trotzdem noch zu sagen, dass jeder sich freiwillig entscheidet dahin zu gehen und auch damit rechnen kann/muss, das etwas passieren kann.
In Wacken stand z.B. mal das Stroh vor den Bühnen in Feuer -> vernünftig verhalten, Leuten helfen und die Feuerwehr ihre Arbeit machen lassen.
Das die Organisation da scheisse gebaut hast ist klar, aber das mussten die Feiernden auch sehen und wenns halt schlecht aussieht, dreht man eben um!
Ich kann nicht wirklich für viele fremde Menschen leiden, dennoch verstehe ich den Schmerz den man verspührt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wen so ein Thema wie hier eh nur nervt, dann schaut doch erst gar nicht rein -
> und guckt nicht immer die Medien.
> 
> Genau durch solche wie Ihr, sind die Medien doch in der Lage,
> ...


Nunja, es geht nicht primär darum, dass es nervt. Es geht darum, dass solche Medienleute Kapital rausschlagen und immer wieder ein und denselben Bericht bringen. Und man entkommt dem auch kaum, selbst wenn man will. Ich höre niemals bewusst die Charts etc., weil ich die Musik einfach (fast immer) schlecht finde. Und trotzdem läuft sie überall, man kann sich kaum entziehen.

Wenn eben wieder so ein Bericht komtm schalte ich halt weg und schau was anderes. Wenn die ganze Nachrichtensendung nur vo ndem Thema handelt ist der Sender eben für diese Zeit gestrichen und ich such mir andere Sender, wo das Thema momentan nicht präsent ist.


Aber Kapital schlagen sie daraus trotzdem. Wenn wieder eine neue Schlagzeile kommt und kaum einer mehr an dem Thema interessiert ist, wird es wieder fallen gelassen.

Man kann seine Meinung ausdrücken, selbst wenn man NICHT einer Meinung mit den anderen ist. Sonst würde ja keine Diskussion rauskommen, sondern ein homologer Brei. Man sollte sie jedoch nicht offensiv ausdrücken sondern eine gewählte Wortwahl anwenden. Sonst kommt es zu sinnlosen Frontenkriegen.


----------



## Silmyiél (27. Juli 2010)

http://www.wartower.de/forum/showthread.php?t=885909


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> 1. Medien verdienen Geld mit Schlagzeilen. Katastrophen bringen besonders viel Patte ergo berichtet man auf Teuel komm raus. In 2 Tagen verschwindet das ganze dann auf Seite 2 ne Woche später ist es auf Seite 6 usw.
> 
> *Das weiss ich, aber muss ich es gutheissen?*
> 
> ...






und an Davatar, das ist auch bescheuert.
Es gibt immer wen der es schlimmer hat als du, soll man desswegen alles Gut finden?




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, das ist doch ziemlich falsch ausgedrückt. Ihn nervt nur der Medienhype und wie Kapital daraus geschlagen wird. Ich bin der seblen Meinung. Und mit profilieren hat das wohl nichts zu tun, jedenfalls kann ich es nicht erschließen.


Vielen dank, eben so ist es. Es gab keinen Post in dem ich etwas auf Kosten der Opfer geschrieben haette.Ich prangere nur diese Art der Berichterstattung an.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und an Davatar, das ist auch bescheuert.
> Es gibt immer wen der es schlimmer hat als du, soll man desswegen alles Gut finden?


Ne, aber wenns rund 2/3 der Welt ist, die schlechter macht kann mans wenigstens ein Bisschen mit Fassung tragen. 

Aber im Grossen und Ganzen hast Du ja recht, mich nervts ja auch oft, wenn wochenlang übers gleiche Zeug gelabert wird. Das muss man halt lernen zu ignorieren.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Apropos übertriebene Berichterstattung:



> *Die Berichte zur Loveparade von "Bild" und "Bild Online" könnten ein Nachspiel haben: Beim Presserat häufen sich Beschwerden. Wurde unangemessen berichtet? *
> 
> Die Bilder der Katastrophe auf der Loveparade sind überall zu sehen. Landauf, landab wird über das Drama von Duisburg berichtet. Derartige Tragödien interessieren die Menschen, sind Teil des Zeitgeschehens, bringen Auflage und Klicks. Gleichzeitig bedeuten solche Berichte eine schwierige Gratwanderung: Wie nahe, wie deutlich muss der Journalist in Wort und Bild heran an das Geschehen - und damit an den Tod, um seinem Auftrag gerecht zu werden. Wann überschreitet er die Linie ins Sensationsheischende und fügt Opfern und Angehörigen weiteren Schaden zu?Die Grenze wurde diesmal für viele Leser überschritten. Beim Deutschen Presserat, dem Selbstkontrollorgan deutscher Text-Medien, häufen sich die Beschwerden. Bislang sind in Berlin etwa 140 Beschwerden eingegangen. Fast alle davon zielen auf Axel Springers Boulevard-Marke _Bild_. Ganze drei Beschwerden richten sich - Stand Dienstag Mittag - nicht gegen _Bild_ oder_ Bild Online_.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Süddeutsche Zeitung


----------



## aisteh (27. Juli 2010)

Und dann? Das Problem ist doch, dass der Presserat nix zu melden hat. Das wird eben abgedruckt, weil es gemacht werden muss, jedoch entsteht da mMn kein Nachteil. Wäre, denke ich, ganz gut wenn der Presserat auch Sanktionen aussprechen dürfte die auch weh tun. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich auch keine Ahnung hab wie die dann aussehen könnten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der einsame Rebell, unbeindruckt von allem bricht er mutig die Konventionen.
> Drückt durch seine überlegenes Wissen der Dinge Überlegenheit aus.



Hast du wirklich schön gesagt...
Soll ich darauf eingehen? Ich lass es lieber.



LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie niedlich! Und dann noch gleich mit "Unterschichtenfernsehenkritik", um erst mal alle, die hier aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen gepostet haben, noch zusätzlich zu provozieren - und das in einem Thread, der von den üblichen Berufsbetroffenen nahezu frei ist.
> *
> Genau, indem ich das pöse Wort beuntze, beleidige ich schon mal alle im Raum. Fakt ist, dass die Qualität des Fernsehens stetig gesunken ist bis zu diesem Punkt,
> an dem es kaum noch tiefer geht. Ich habe die Medien angesprochen, nicht die Menschen. Was glaubst du, was ich mir ansehe? Auch ProSieben etc.
> ...



Um mal etwas klar zu stellen, und dazu zitiere ich mich einmal selbst:
---
Ihr mögt das krank finden, aber ich habe mich schlappgelacht. Diese Schlagzeilen, diese Hintergrundmelodien um alles zu
dramatisieren... ich fand ALLES so lächerlich, ich habe gelegen vor Lachen.

Und die Toten? Die sind mir ehrlich egal. Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht. 
---

Das Lachen war ganz genau auf den Medienrummel bezogen. Von den Opfern war da keine Rede. Die spreche ich direkt
darauf an. Und zwar so weit, dass sie mir egal sind. Nicht mehr. _Ich habe keinen Toten ausgelacht_. Höchstens Kenny bei
South-Park.

Es ist immer leicht, über jemanden herzuziehen, wenn mans gerade braucht, nicht wahr? Ich habe eine neue Meinung in
den Thread eingebracht, um die Reaktionen zu beobachten. Es ist auch noch immer meine Meinung. Wer über den
Tellerrand hinaussieht, wird feststellen, wie mikrig das Gedöns hier und jetzt ist. 

2 Milliarden Menschen sind unterernährt?
Nordkorea droht mit Atomwaffeneinsatzt? Die Atomkriegsuhr steht wieder vor der Cuba-Krise?
Die Mediengleichschaltung hat auch schon die Schweiz erreicht?

Interessiert nicht. Damit macht man kein Geld. Damit macht man die Menschen auf Dinge aufmerksam, die sie nicht wissen
sollen. Damit spucken wir unserem Schwur ins Gesicht.

Wieso interessieren mich dann nicht die 20 Toten hier?
Ich bin ehrlich, wie könnten sie? Ich kannte sie nicht, habe nie von ihnen gehört und würde es sonst auch nicht. Würde mir
jeder Tote nahegehen, könnte ich direkt vor Mitleid sterben. Wieso sollte ich auch Mitleid haben? Ist ihnen damit geholfen?
Helfe ich den Hinterbliebenen, indem ich sie anlüge? 
Ich falle nicht in das allgemeine Geschrei ein, nur um dazuzugehören. 

Es sind Menschen gestorben, ein paar von unzähligen, jeden Tag. Und nur weil es Weiße, Deutsche sind, wird ein Geschrei
gemacht. 

Udo Jürgens: In Lüneburg war Volksfest <-- könnt ihr euch ja mal anhören


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ---
> 
> 
> Udo Jürgens: In Lüneburg war Volksfest <-- könnt ihr euch ja mal anhören




ohne scheiss:ich wohne in Lüneburg


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Dann solltest du das Lied auch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt viele Künstler die das und ähnliche Themen anprangern. Audio88 (sprich: Acht Acht) ist auch so einer.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

kenn ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.hab mal eben auf die seite geschaut von audio88 udn hab mir unter "lesbares" einige gedichte durchgelesen.waren nich schlecht.muss man sich aber zeit für nehmen...

aber das ganze ist jetzt recht offtopic...

naja,um zum text von noxiel zurückzukommen kann ich eighentlich auch nur sagen,dass das thema lp ganz schön brainstormingmässig ausgeschlachtet wird und dass alkopop recht hat damit das er schreibt das im forum halt verschiedene meinungen aufeinandertreffen und das man sich mit anderen meinungen auseinandersetzen muss,auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt.wer es nicht kann schreibt halt nix und verlässt das thema wieder 
ich werde jetzt nicht schadoweye oder urengroll allein wegen ihrer haltung zum thema lp verdammen,da ich weiss das die beiden auch intelligente und fantasievolle posts zustande bringen...
nur kann ich schadoweye ein wort ans herz legen:pietät....solltest du dir mal vornehmen...


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich schön gesagt...
> Soll ich darauf eingehen? Ich lass es lieber.
> 
> ---
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Finde es auch immer übertrieben bei solchen Sachen. Die Welt hat größere Sorgen, viel größere Sorgen.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Und deswegen die Kleineren mit Füßen treten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte jetzt anfangen darüber zu philosophieren, inwiefern taktvolles Verhalten nötig ist, und und und.
Im Endeffekt ist man nur für das verantwortlich, was man schreibt. Wenn hier wer sonstwas hineininterpretiert,
ist das nicht mein Problem. 

Und zum Thema: Der "Erfinder" (komische Bezeichnung) hat sich schon vor Jahren von der Love-Parade distanziert,
dabei waren ihm 2 Gründe wichtig. Zum einen der Sinn hinter der Love-Parade, der dem Merch gewichen ist (wobei
ich noch immer keinen Schimmer habe, wie man in der Love-Parade einen höheren Sinn sehen kann).
Zum anderen die eher fragliche Sicherheitslage im Ruhrpott, da sich dort keine vergleichbar freie Fläche wie in 
Berlin finden lässt.

Wenn sich der ursprüngliche Begründer einer Sache, sich von dieser distanziert, sollte das zum Nachdenken
bewegen. Wie im Fall Greenpeace, zum Beispiel.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und deswegen die Kleineren mit Füßen treten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noxiel, wenn man sie _"mit Füßen treten würde"_, dann wären wir wieder bei dem was die Bild Zeitung zur Zeit macht. Das ist mit Füßen treten, wenn es einem mehr oder weniger egal ist, allerdings nicht. Sicher, es ist schlimm für die Betroffenen und ich würde auch mein Beileid aussprechen, wenn ich sie kennen würde, aber das tu ich nun mal nicht. Das sind irgendwelche Leute, 20 an der Zahl. Nie gesehen, nie getroffen. Von daher gibt es Wichtigeres, um das ich mir Gedanken mache.


----------



## LaVerne (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ihr könnt Betroffenheit heucheln, üben tut ihr das sicher oft genug. Die Nachrichten
> im Unterschichtenfernsehen trainieren das Volk ja gut, was das angeht.
> 
> Genau, indem ich das pöse Wort beuntze, beleidige ich schon mal alle im Raum. Fakt ist, dass die Qualität des Fernsehens stetig gesunken ist bis zu diesem Punkt,
> an dem es kaum noch tiefer geht. Ich habe die Medien angesprochen, nicht die Menschen. Was glaubst du, was ich mir ansehe? Auch ProSieben etc.



Muß ich Dir das, was Du da oben gesagt hast, noch erklären? "Ihr" (ohne Relativierung; also 'alle') "könnt weiterheucheln, wie es euch das Unterschichtenfernsehen beigebracht hat!" Das hast Du damit ausgesagt - im Bewußtsein, mal so richtig schön zu provozieren.



> Das Lachen war ganz genau auf den Medienrummel bezogen. Von den Opfern war da keine Rede. Die spreche ich direkt
> darauf an. Und zwar so weit, dass sie mir egal sind. Nicht mehr. _Ich habe keinen Toten ausgelacht_. Höchstens Kenny bei
> South-Park.



Auf die Berichtserstattung inklusive der unterlegten Musik - was dann sehr wohl heißt, daß Du auch an jenen Stellen gelacht hast, an denen das Ereignis als auch die Toten gezeigt wurden. Und dann eine schön provozierende Formulierung gewählt, obwohl Du hättest wissen müssen, daß mindestens ein direkt Betroffener hier mitliest und -schreibt. Es sei denn, Du hast den Thread gar nicht aufmerksam verfolgt - dann ist Dein Posting umso unverschämter. 

Zumal hier - das habe ich schon erwähnt - kaum "herumbetroffen" wurde. Dafür gibt es allerdings in jedem Thread ähnlicher Art mindestens einen Kasper, der in der von Dir betriebenen Art das Maul in möglichst provokanter Art und Weise aufreißen muß, um immer denselben Müll in vorhersehbarer Redundanz abzusondern, worauf hin jegliche Diskussion meist eh zum Erliegen kommt.



> Ahh! Wir zeigen Überlegenheit indem wir unser Gegenüber diffamieren.



Siehe oben - aus Deiner Feder erscheint ein solches "Argument" mehr als lächerlich!



> Ich baue gerade einen Grill für 12 Leute, wenn wir zum Summerbreeze fahren.
> Dass die Verantwortlichen ihre Arbeit richtig machen müssen, regelt sich von allein, und zwar durch die Konsequenzen in dem Fall, dass sie es nicht tun.
> Es werden schließlich Köpfe rollen nach dem Debakel.



Ein voller Trost für Beteiligte und Hinterbliebende! Merkst Du eigentlich, was Du für einen fast schon menschenverachtenden Schwachsinn Du da in die Tastatur hämmerst? "Für meine Sicherheit auf dem Summerbreeze wird schon gesorgt werden, weil die ja nicht möchten, daß es wieder schlechte Presse durch ein paar nicht erhebliche Tote gibt!"

Die derzeitige Berichterstattung und Präsenz in den Medien sorgt übrigens erst dafür, daß Druck auf die Verantwortlichen ausgeübt wird. 



> Es ist immer leicht, über jemanden herzuziehen, wenn mans gerade braucht, nicht wahr? Ich habe eine neue Meinung in
> den Thread eingebracht, um die Reaktionen zu beobachten. Es ist auch noch immer meine Meinung. Wer über den
> Tellerrand hinaussieht, wird feststellen, wie mikrig das Gedöns hier und jetzt ist.



Du hast das ewig gleiche Gesülze, das auch in allen anderen Threads, die sich mit dem Ableben von irgendjemandem beschäftigen, hereingebracht - so unglaublich neu ist das!



> Wieso interessieren mich dann nicht die 20 Toten hier?
> Ich bin ehrlich, wie könnten sie? Ich kannte sie nicht, habe nie von ihnen gehört und würde es sonst auch nicht. Würde mir
> jeder Tote nahegehen, könnte ich direkt vor Mitleid sterben. Wieso sollte ich auch Mitleid haben? Ist ihnen damit geholfen?



Warum wirfst Du dann Zahlen von sonstigen Toten in den Raum, um offensichtlich zu relativieren? Die gehen Dir nach diesen Worten doch genauso am Arsch vorbei. Warum machst Du nicht einen eigenen Thread dazu auf? In diesem Thread hier wurde bisher - bis zu Deiner ach so neuen Meinung - fast ausschließlich über Schuldfragen und Konsequenzen gesprochen, die, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, jeden angehen sollten, der auch nur an einer kleinen "Massenveranstaltung" teilnimmt.



> Helfe ich den Hinterbliebenen, indem ich sie anlüge?
> Ich falle nicht in das allgemeine Geschrei ein, nur um dazuzugehören.



Wer hat das in diesem Thread explizit gemacht? In der Hauptsache wurde über Ursachen und Konsequenzen diskutiert! Aber Hauptsache, man kann einen solchen Thread mal eben für seine persönliche Profilierungssucht gebrauchen. Fragt sich, wer hier der Heuchler ist!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Auf die Berichtserstattung inklusive der unterlegten Musik - was dann sehr wohl heißt, daß Du auch an jenen Stellen gelacht hast, an denen das Ereignis als auch die Toten gezeigt wurden. Und dann eine schön provozierende Formulierung gewählt, obwohl Du hättest wissen müssen, daß mindestens ein direkt Betroffener hier mitliest und -schreibt. Es sei denn, Du hast den Thread gar nicht aufmerksam verfolgt - dann ist Dein Posting umso unverschämter.
> 
> *Klar habe ich gelacht, als das Chaos gezeigt wurde. Gerade da wurde es ja lächerlich: Traurige Musik, ein dummer Spruch nach dem anderen, dazu die Bilder: Geil*
> 
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2010)

Gleichgültigkeit ist sogar noch schlimmer als blanker Hohn...
Ich mein... es ist schön und gut das du dich ausschließlich für dich und deine Kleine Welt interessierst... oder halt nicht schön sondern verdammt traurig...
Was regst du dich dann darüber auf, dass man dich "falsch verstehen könnte/wollte", wenn dich doch keine Toten interessieren warum interessiert es dich dann was irgendein Kellerkind im Internet über dich sagt, mh?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gleichgültigkeit ist sogar noch schlimmer als blanker Hohn...
> Ich mein... es ist schön und gut das du dich ausschließlich für dich und deine Kleine Welt interessierst... oder halt nicht schön sondern verdammt traurig...
> Was regst du dich dann darüber auf, dass man dich "falsch verstehen könnte/wollte", wenn dich doch keine Toten interessieren warum interessiert es dich dann was irgendein Kellerkind im Internet über dich sagt, mh?



Ich rege mich nicht auf. Ich stelle nur klar, was ich meine. Und ich interessiere mich für weit mehr, als du ahnst. Was einer der Gründe ist, weshalb ich noch
immer bei Buffed.de bin.


----------



## LaVerne (27. Juli 2010)

> Damit wurde niemand angesprochen. Weder habe ich hier ein Gegenüber, noch habe ich jemanden gezielt beleidigt. (mir ist klar dass du diesen Satzt zerreißen wirst, aber
> wie gesagt, was du in ihn interpretierst, ist nicht mein Bier)



Wie sagtest Du so schön? Du seist nur verantwortlich, was Du schreibst. Du wußtest, daß Du mit dieser Einleitung anecken würdest ("Ihr werdet mich für krank halten"); Du hast die Formulierung so gewählt, daß man genau das, was ich da beschrieben habe, herauslesen sollte - oder Du bist einer halbwegs eindeutigen Formulierung unfähig (wofür dann auch Dein "Zitierstil" spräche)!



> Zum ersten: Lies es nochmals und beachte den Zusammenhang, in dem ich das geschrieben habe.
> Schlichte und sachliche Information würde für eine öffentliche Verurteilung völlig ausreichen, das Lächerlich-machen, wie es die Medien betreiben, ist dazu nicht nötig.
> Der Veranstalter ist arbeitslos, das ist sicher. Und er wird noch sehr viel mehr los sein, wenn er erst verurteilt ist.



Der Zusammenhang wurde beachtet - meine Antwort dazu hast Du.

Davon ab hast Du offensichtlich keine Ahnung, wovon Du schreibst. Der Veranstalter ist die Lopavent _GmbH_. Seine McFit-Buden wird der Kerl behalten, weil ganz andere Firma. Die Unternehmung war mit gerade mal 7,5 Mio. Euro abgesichert - wobei zweifelhaft ist, ob die AXA bei der derzeitigen Faktenlage überhaupt zahlen wird (davon ab ist mein Auto fast höher versichert als diese Veranstaltung). Die Hinterbliebenden werden so gut wie nichts bekommen. 
Verurteilt wird irgendeiner der Verantwortlichen - wenn es überhaupt zu einem Verfahren kommt - für "fahrlässige Tötung". Auf Bewährung oder zu Geldstrafe.



> Wahnsinn, dass du alle Threads über Tote kennst. Tue ich nicht, denn wenn jemand schreibt, "meine Oma ist gestorben, mähähä", dann ist mir das, genau, egal.



So egal, daß Du hier unbedingt mitschreiben musstest, weil Du der irrigen Annahme warst, einen völlig neuen Gedankengang zu haben. Noch mal die Frage: Warum kein eigener Thread? Ganz einfach: Weil Du Dich dann nicht so schön an den sehr vorhersehbaren Postings hättest erfreuen können. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß Du bei Deiner Postinganzahl bisher noch über keinen der sonstigen "Abschiedsthreads" gestolpert bist. 



> Klar werfe ich Zahlen in den Raum um zu vergleichen. Es ist leichter damit das klar zu machen, was ich sagen will.
> Gehen sie mir am Arsch vorbei? Ja. Was mich stört ist die Art und Weise, wie damit umgegangen wird, verglichen mit der Love-Parade.



Es geht Dir alles am Arsch vorbei, nur nicht, wie damit umgegangen wird. Reaktionen bzw. Behandlung der Themen sind Dir wichtiger als die Themen selbst, die Dich keinesfalls interessieren. Du möchtest also, daß in den Medien andere Tote - die Dir völlig egal sind - erwähnt werden, weil? Ja, warum? 



> "man kann einen solchen Thread mal eben für seine persönliche Profilierungssucht gebrauchen."
> 
> Wahnsinn, in einem Forum einen auf wichtig machen, das ist auf meiner To-Do-Liste ganz oben. Du hast keine Ahnung, was meine Beweggründe sind.
> Du kennst mich nicht, warum versuchst du dann, so zu tun als wenn ob?



Und nun wird's absurd: Du wirfst einer Allgemeinheit und damit auch den Leuten hier im Thread - die Du _ebenfalls überhaupt nicht kennst_ - "Heuchelei" vor, aber wehe, man kritisiert Dich. Dann darf man das nicht, weil dazu müßte man Dich ja kennen. Unglaublich!


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Laverne, hast du es denn nötig dich so hinein zu steigern ? Wenn die Sachen nicht geschrieben wären, könnte man meinen, ihr schreit euch so richtig an. Bin von dir eigentlich einen ruhigeren Ton gewohnt. Shadoweye hat nicht vollkommen Unrecht. Auch wenn ich denke, dass er es ziemlich überzieht und provoziert. Aber es ist doch im Grunde so. Wir kennen diese Menschen nicht. Sicher so ein Unfall ist tragisch, aber so ein Medienhype ist meienr Meinung nach übertrieben, ebenso wie die Reaktion mancher Leute, die dann in ihren Signaturen ihr Beileid aussprechen. Das ist etwas, was ich nicht wiederstehe. Es ist tragisch, man nimmt es zur Kenntnis und fertig.


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Ich kann gut nachvollziehen wieso LaVerne einen solchen "Ton" an den Tag legt. Mir selbst kommt die Galle hoch, ich verzichte aber um des Frieden Willens auf weitere tiefergehende Beiträge. Aber zuviele Köche verderben ohnehin den Brei aber es ist schön zu sehen, dass einige User doch noch soziale Kernkompetenzen vorweisen und sich bei Beiträgen, wie bei denen von ScHaDoWeYe an den Kopf fassen.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich kann gut nachvollziehen wieso LaVerne einen solchen "Ton" an den Tag legt. Mir selbst kommt die Galle hoch, ich verzichte aber um des Frieden Willens auf weitere tiefergehende Beiträge. Aber zuviele Köche verderben ohnehin den Brei aber es ist schön zu sehen, dass einige User doch noch soziale Kernkompetenzen vorweisen und sich bei Beiträgen, wie bei denen von ScHaDoWeYe an den Kopf fassen.



Als Moderator ist so ein Ton auch nicht gerade toll, aber egal. Du kannst mir doch nicht sagen, dass du diesen Hype jedesmal nicht auch übertrieben findest ?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2010)

Jedes Mal; da müssten dann noch Beispiele folgen, womit du dich bei auf "jedes Mal" beziehst.

Enschede oder Ramstein sind mir auch noch gut in Erinnerung. Und mit Hype assoziiere ich irgendein neues Handheld oder eine angesagte Boy Band aber nicht die Berichterstattung zu der Love Parade und ihren Todesopfern. Übrigens ist der Ton von LaVerne absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Als Moderator ist so ein Ton auch nicht gerade toll, aber egal.



Find ich durchaus im Rahmen. Der Ton ist nicht viel schlimmer als bei irgend ner Politikerdiskussion.


----------



## Shaila (27. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jedes Mal; da müssten dann noch Beispiele folgen, womit dich bei auf "jedes Mal" beziehst.
> 
> Enschede oder Ramstein sind mir auch noch gut in Erinnerung. Und mit Hype assoziiere ich irgendein neues Handheld oder eine angesagte Boy Band aber nicht die Berichterstattung zu der Love Parade und ihren Todesopfern. Übrigens ist der Ton von LaVerne absolut in Ordnung.



Ist ja, gut, will hier jetzt kein Fass aufmachen, ich wollte nur sagen, dass man nicht zu sehr überdramatisieren sollte. Beileid und Mitgefühl ist in Ordnung als Außenstehender, aber alles andere halte ich ganz einfach für übertrieben. Ich fände es im Übrigen sehr schade, wenn es die Veranstaltung nun nicht mehr geben wird.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juli 2010)

Nochmals ...

Wieso wird hier selbst vom Buffed Team eine derartige Diskussion noch weiter gefördert (verstehe ich absolut nicht).
Es herscht hier nur noch ein Schlagabtausch - mehr nicht.
Der eigentliche Sinn des Topics ist gänzlich verloren.

@ Shadoweye und seine Sympathisanten

Mir wird vorgeworfen, ich hätte provokativ geschrieben.
Dabei ging der abartige Schlagabtausch schon viel früher los.
Ich postete erst ab Seite 4 und zwar nur ein Ausdruck des Mitgefühls -
nicht basierend auf den ganzen Medienberichten, die Ihr Störenfriede des Topics aber alle bestens zu kennen scheint.

Deseweitern lügst Du Shadowblindauge ohne rot zu werden (naja, eh egal - sieht man hier eh nicht^^)
Du hast in Deinem ersten (?) Post eine klare Aussage getroffen, welche nicht falsch zu verstehen ist!
Nun versuchst Du, es wieder so zu biegen, wie es Dir passt - und um die Aussage zu entkräften.

Überlegt Euch doch vorher, was Ihr schreibt!

Ich bin nur energischer geworden, weil ich mir von Leuten mit solch einer Aussage nicht auf der Nase und den Gefühlen rumtanzen lasse!

Ich erwähnte, warum ich mit der ganzen LP noch mitfühle, weil es mal ein Teil meines Lebens war/ist -
ich mal vor Jahren(fast 16) Drogen nahm ...
Was kommt als Reaktionvon Manowar?: Genau, weil ich der Zeit anscheinend mein Leben verpennt habe - stehe mir quasi kein Respekt zu.
Das klang für mich abwertend und traf.
Warum wird man gleich so persönlich beleidigend?
Mit meinem Post und dem erwähnten Anstand + Respekt meinte ich das nicht auf mich bezogen -
sondern auf die Geschehnisse und die Betroffenen + Sypathisanten, die z.B. solch ein Topic hier starten.

Ich bin heute zu meiner persönlichen Bezeichnung für derartige Störenfriede gekommen.
Ich nenne sie nun Foren-Hooligans!

Manche benehmen sich einfach nur wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.

Ihr habt doch selber Schuld, wenn Ihr Euch alle Medieninfos zu den Geschehnissen reinpfeift!
Wie gesagt, ich habe es nun erst 2x in den Nachrichten gesehen.

Und es geht sehr wohl - nicht immer die News wissen zu müssen!
Also erzählt mir bitte nicht, man kommt an den Meldungen nicht vorbei.

Selber Schuld, wenn es Euch so sehr nervt! pp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich rege mich nicht auf. Ich stelle nur klar, was ich meine. Und ich interessiere mich für weit mehr, als du ahnst. Was einer der Gründe ist, weshalb ich noch
> immer bei Buffed.de bin.



Kleiner Exkurs in "Negativer Aufmerksamkeit". Keine Ahnung warum mit das jetzt grade einfällt.

_Der Junge ‚stört' seine Eltern, indem ihnen kaum ‚von der Seite weicht', Gespräche unterbricht oder ‚Unfug' anstellt. Dahinter kann der Wunsch nachAufmerksamkeit verborgen sein.
Es ist, als würde das Kind glauben: »Ich gehöre nur dazu und habe nur dann Bedeutung, wenn ich Aufmerksamkeit bekomme und wenn sich andere mit mir beschäftigen!«

Als Eltern fühlt man sich irritiert, verunsichert, aufgeregt oder ärgerlich.
Manche werden versuchen, dem Jungen gut zuzureden oder über das Verhalten klagen.
Vielleicht versucht man auch, dem Sohn alles recht zu machen, um die Situation zu ‚entschärfen'.

Ein Kind, das Aufmerksamkeit durch ‚Störverhalten' sucht, wird es in der Regel stoppen, wenn es Aufmerksamkeit (auch negative Aufmerksamkeit) erfährt.
Es besteht die Gefahr, daß Kinder lernen, nur durch Störverhalten Aufmerksamkeit erlangen zu können. _


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Also seit meinem letzten Beitrag verfolge ich die Diskussion hier. Mittlerweile greif ich mir bei dem ein oder anderen Kommentar wirklich an den Kopf.

Auch ich finde, man kann es mit dem Medienrummel übertreiben. Da oben nach weiteren Beispielen verlangt wurde... Ich erinnere mich noch haargenau an den 11.09.2001 und die darauf folgenden Tage bzw. Wochen. Nicht nur auf einem Sender hörte und sah man NICHTS mehr Anderes, sondern auf den meisten. Und das nicht nur einen Tag lang. Als ich einen Tag später nach einer Schweigeminute und ziemlich depressiver Stimmung von der Schule nach Hause kam und gemütlich mit meinen Eltern an meinem Geburtstag Kaffee und Kuchen trinken wollte, seh ich Leute, die aus dem weiß Gott wievielten Stock aus dem Fenster springen, um der Feuerhölle zu entkommen. Ganz ehrlich, trotzdem war es mein Geburtstag und trotzdem habe ich an diesem Tag mit menien Eltern und am darauf folgenden Wochenende trotz Massenhysterie im Fernsehen/Radio/Zeitung mit meinen Freunden meinen Geburtstag gefeiert. Und da starben deutlich mehr Menschen als bei der Loveparade. Aber irgendwie hatte ich damals wie heute das Gefühl, dass es irgendwie mehr heißt "Wir müssen unbedingt einen Schuldigen finden und diesen bestrafen" als "Was passiert ist, war scheiße. Aber ändern können wir es nicht. Gönnen wir den Opfern, die überlebt haben, und deren Angehörigen etwas Ruhe und pushen es nicht noch wie blöd in den Medien." Ehrlich, ich frage mich im Moment, was Leute, die bei dieser Veranstaltung dabei waren, sich wohl denken, wenn die Bilder, die sie wahrscheinlich sowieso ständig im Kopf haben, auch noch dauernd im Fernsehen oder in der Zeitung präsentiert werden. Und auch, wenn man versucht, die Medien erst einmal zu meiden, es gibt genug Läden, in denen Fernseher im Schaufenster stehen bzw. Zeitungen herumliegen...

Ich fühle einfach mit den Leuten, die vor Ort waren, kann mich aber vor allem in die Rettungsdienstler dort hineinversetzen, wahrscheinlich, weil ich einfach aus diesem Bereich komme. Bis heute weiß ich noch genau, wie meine erste Reanimation ablief, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es für einige der Rettungskräfte auch die erste Reanimation war (für mich sahen da einige aus wie Zivis/FSJler... Eben Leute, die für Massenveranstaltungen zu gerne herangezogen werden). Wenn ich mir nun vorstellen würde, ich wäre jeden Tag wieder mit den Bildern meiner Reanimation konfrontiert worden - Mir wird ganz anders bei dem Gedanken, es war damals schwer genug für mich, das zu verkraften (die Frau war noch nicht so alt, die damals gestorben ist). Das sind Bilder, die brennen sich einfach in den Schädel ein, und der Verdrängungsprozess wird durch ständige Präsenz dieser Bilder nicht unbedingt gefördert.

Also ja, auch mich nervt dieser Medienrummel ziemlich. Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass ich lache, wenn ich darüber etwas im Fernsehen sehe. Auch ich habe keinen Bezug zu den Toten, aber fühle trotzdem mit deren Angehörigen mit. Und ich denke, dass das auch jeder tut, der in seinem Leben schon einmal einen geliebten Menschen verloren hat.

Ein wenig Empathie ist hier, finde ich, doch recht angebracht.

Und nun: Let the Flames begin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Juli 2010)

Der nächste, der hier Schwachsinn postet im Sinne von: "Ist mir egal, was tun hier eigentlich alle so betroffen?", dem trete ich persönlich einen Achter ins Hemd. Wenn Euch die ganze Sache egal ist, dann braucht Ihr der Welt auch nicht Eure Meinung kund zu tun. Solche Posts sind eine absolute Frechheit gegenüber den Betroffenen (die es übrigens auch hier im Forum gibt) und haben hier absolut nichts verloren.


----------



## Alcasim (28. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der nächste, der hier Schwachsinn postet im Sinne von: "Ist mir egal, was tun hier eigentlich alle so betroffen?", dem trete ich persönlich einen Achter ins Hemd. Wenn Euch die ganze Sache egal ist, dann braucht Ihr der Welt auch nicht Eure Meinung kund zu tun. Solche Posts sind eine absolute Frechheit gegenüber den Betroffenen (die es übrigens auch hier im Forum gibt) und haben hier absolut nichts verloren.



Ach, nun ist es schon so weit gekommen, dass man seine Meinung nicht mehr mitteilen darf.


----------



## Grotuk (28. Juli 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Ach, nun ist es schon so weit gekommen, dass man seine Meinung nicht mehr mitteilen darf.


 Die betreffende Meinung kann derjenige gern für sich behalten. Außerdem hat die Buffedredaktion Hausrecht und kann demnach bestimmen was gesagt werden darf und was nicht. Meinungsfreiheit heißt schließlich nicht das man jeden idiotischen Schwachsinn ertragen muss.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Die betreffende Meinung kann derjenige gern für sich behalten. Außerdem hat die Buffedredaktion Hausrecht und kann demnach bestimmen was gesagt werden darf und was nicht. Meinungsfreiheit heißt schließlich nicht das man jeden idiotischen Schwachsinn ertragen muss.



Theoretisch heisst es das schon, aber mit dem Hausrecht hast du völlig recht.


----------



## Urengroll (28. Juli 2010)

Bezieht sich ja hier auf niemanden. Alle haben sich mehr oder minder mit dem Thema befasst. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.
Es ist sogar einer aus meiner Heimatstadt gestorben und fast in meinem Alter. Von meiner Arbeitskollegin die Bekannten haben bis gestern noch jemanden vermisst.

Die im Radio(1Live)haben berichtet, das sich der vermeintliche Prozess wieder über Jahre hinweg zieht. Habe mir gerade das Interview von dem Herrn Schaller angeguckt und das ist eigentlich nur das, was die ganzen Leute hören wollen und nichts in eigener Sache. "Ja wir werden es Aufklären blablabla!"
Mich würde gerne echt mal Interessieren, ob man mit der LP Geld verdient oder ob es wirklich so ist, wie Herr Schaller gesagt hat ein Minus Geschäft ist. Wem Herrt Schaller kein Begriff ist, das ist der Herr, dem die McFit Kette gehört. Er sagte die Plannung usw. hätten um die 3 Mio. gekostet, wo das meiste (angeblich) in die Sicherheit gflossen ist. 500000€ sollen erwirtschaftet worden sein und dann nochmal die Werbeeinnahmen.

Wer ist eurer Meinung nach Schuld?

Herr Sauerland?Herr Schaller?die Polizei?die Ordner?die Prüfer/Experten?alle?


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Mich würde gerne echt mal Interessieren, ob man mit der LP Geld verdient oder ob es wirklich so ist, wie Herr Schaller gesagt hat ein Minus Geschäft ist. Wem Herrt Schaller kein Begriff ist, das ist der Herr, dem die McFit Kette gehört. Er sagte die Plannung usw. hätten um die 3 Mio. gekostet, wo das meiste (angeblich) in die Sicherheit gflossen ist. 500000€ sollen erwirtschaftet worden sein und dann nochmal die Werbeeinnahmen.


Events dieser Grösse macht keiner bloss aus gutem Willen und absoluter Gutmütigkeit, natürlich gehts da ums Geld und natürlich erwirtschaftet man da nen rechten Gewinn. Natürlich sind die Kosten gewaltig, aber das holt man durchaus wieder raus mit Werbung und Verkaufseinnahmen von Esswaren, CDs, Werbeartikeln und was da nicht alles verkauft wird.
Ziemlich sicher ist da durchaus ne rechte Menge in die Sicherheit geflossen, trotzdem würde jeder, der schonmal nen Event oder ne Party mit > paar hundert Leuten organisiert hat auf den ersten Blick sehen, dass ein solcher Tunnel nur ins Verderben führen kann. Es ist völlig ersichtlich, dass es da entweder um Prestige oder um Schmiergelder ging, da können die erzählen was sie wollen.


----------



## Maireen (28. Juli 2010)

Naja am wenigsten die Ordner.

Es tragen alle Schuld die im Vorfeld von den Mängeln wussten und sie schlichtweg bewusst ignoriert haben. Entweder um Profit zu machen, die Stadt in ein besseres Licht zu rücken, etc.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass seitens der Veranstalter da Druck aufgebaut wurde. Denn Herr Schaller machte das ganze ja nicht uneigenützig. Er brauchte die Lp um billig Werbung beim Zielpuplikum zu machen. Hätte sie dieses Jahr wieder nicht stattgefunden, wäre es sowieso das Aus gewesen.

Die Stadt Duisburg brauchte das Geld das die LP für sie abwurf. Vlt, aber das sind nur Spekulationen, hate man voreilig zugesagt, danach wurde das Geände dann von Experten geprüft und für nicht ausreichend empfunden, aber da war es einfach schon zu spät um einen Rückzieher zu machen.
Diejenigen die laut Kritik äusserten wurden zb aus ihrem Amt entlassen, also kann mir keiner sagen man wusste nix von diversen Sicherheitslücken.
Warum die Polizei das Spielchen mitmachte? Tja da kommt dann langsam die Frage wer da noch alles mit drinn steckt, reicht es wenn ein OB von Duisburg sagt es wird so gemacht, Schluss basta!? Das weiß ich nicht, bezweifle es aber.

Tja und dann wären da noch diese ominösen Zahlen. Ich frage mich eben wie kann es sein das ein Veranstalter öffentlich mit einer Zahl von 500.000. Menschen öffentlich hausiert, obwohl doch anscheinend alle vorher wussten das grade mal 250.000 Leute auf den Güterbahnhof passen. 
Und dann frage ich mich ob es nicht so eine Art TÜV gibt der das Gelände kurz vor Beginn abnimmt, denn das der Eingang gleichzeitig der Ausgang sein soll, ist doch schon in ner Disco verboten wenn es nicht eine Absperrvorrichtung gibt.
Was mich auch wundert, ist das das Gelände innerhalb von einer Stunde so brechend voll wurde, denn ich hab Videos gesehen da war ne Stunde vorher noch alles frei. 

Fragen über Fragen also, aber die neben allen anderen hat für mich die Hauptschuld ganz klar der Veranstalter.
Und auch wenn ich niemanden was böses wünsche, ich hoffe das alle Verantwortlichen diese Bilder niemehr in ihrem Leben vergessen.

P.S: Hier ein Blog der einem ziemlich deutlich macht wieviel Glück es war das es nicht noch mehr Opfer gab: http://juliasloveparade.blog.de/2010/07/25/verstehe-9037707/


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wer ist eurer Meinung nach Schuld?
> 
> Herr Sauerland?Herr Schaller?die Polizei?die Ordner?die Prüfer/Experten?alle?




hier nochmal ein ausschnitt aus meinem post von ziemlich am anfang des threads zur schuldfrage:

Der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Polizeigewerkschaft, Rainer Wendt, hält es für wahrscheinlich, dass die Veranstalter und die Stadt Duisburg auf Kosten der Sicherheit bei der Loveparade sparten. «Darauf gibt es Hinweise. Dafür spricht zum Beispiel, dass es keine Videoüberwachung vor Ort gegeben hat, die eine schnelle Reaktion möglich gemacht hätte», sagte Wendt den ARD-«Tagesthemen».

Die Staatsanwaltschaft setzt am Montag ihre Ermittlungen fort. Zeugenaussagen und beschlagnahmte Unterlagen sollen klären, ob das Sicherheitskonzept letztlich ausreichend war. Bereits vor der Technoparty hatte es konkrete Warnungen vor einer Katastrophe gegeben, die manchem angesichts des engen Tunnels und der erwarteten Menschenmassen unausweichlich schien. Mehr als 340 Raver hatten in dem Nadelöhr teils schwerste Verletzungen erlitten. Viele mussten wiederbelebt werden. 

Deutschlands führender Konzertveranstalter Marek Lieberberg warf den Duisburger Organisatoren Profitgier und Unvermögen vor. «Das ist kein tragisches Unglück, sondern ein Verbrechen», sagte Lieberberg der «Süddeutschen Zeitung» (Montag). Die Veranstalter seien der Technoparty mit hunderttausenden Teilnehmern nicht gewachsen gewesen. «Befruchtet haben sich die Geltungssucht der Lokalpolitik, die Profitsucht der Veranstalter, auf beiden Seiten gut gedüngt durch totalen Amateurismus.» Lieberberg organisiert unter anderem das Musikfestival Rock am Ring.

Das von «Spiegel online» zitierte Schriftstück vom 21. Juli 2010 mit dem Aktenzeichen 62-34-WL-2010-0026 trägt den Titel «Genehmigung einer vorübergehenden Nutzungsänderung». Es richtet sich an die Berliner Lopavent GmbH als Veranstalter der Loveparade. Der Sachbearbeiter der Unteren Bauaufsicht im Duisburger Amt für Baurecht und Bauberatung befreit darin die Organisatoren von der Vorschrift, die vorgeschriebenen Breiten der Fluchtwege einhalten zu müssen. Außerdem verzichten die Beamten auf Feuerwehrpläne.


----------



## Grotuk (28. Juli 2010)

Naja ich sage es war eine Mischung aus Ignoranz, Geltungssucht, Profitgier und Versagen. Schuld haben Genemigende Stradt inkl. OB und MDB, Veranstalter, Einsatzleitung und zum Teil die Leute vor Ort die das dann ausgelöst haben. Denen kann man aber am wenigsten Vorwürfe machen da letzlich ein Veranstalter sowas einzuplanen hat. Man kann bei so einer Massenverantaltung nicht vom Best Case ausgehen. Sind ja keine Divisionen höriger Soldaten sondern Individuen mit all ihren Stärken und schwächen die alle individuell auf die Masse einwirken.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juli 2010)

Also wir haben in Berlin mal eine Feier für knapp 1500 Mann organisiert... das war der absolute Wahnsinn auf was wir da achten mussten. Feuerwehr, Polizei, Notarzt, Notausgänge, Freifläche (Im Falle einer Evakuierung) in der Nähe und und und. 

Ist mir immernoch schleierhaft, wie das bei solch einem Event so dermaßen in die Hose gehen kann. Die Schuld wird da sicher nicht nur bei einem einzelnen fest zu machen sein - da haben eine ganze Menge Leute gepennt, ob nun mutwillig oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Maireen (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Planungsprotokoll der Stadt Duisburg:
http://files1.derwesten.de/flashmm/PDF/protokoll.pdf


----------



## Urengroll (28. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also wir haben in Berlin mal eine Feier für knapp 1500 Mann organisiert... das war der absolute Wahnsinn auf was wir da achten mussten. Feuerwehr, Polizei, Notarzt, Notausgänge, Freifläche (Im Falle einer Evakuierung) in der Nähe und und und.
> 
> Ist mir immernoch schleierhaft, wie das bei solch einem Event so dermaßen in die Hose gehen kann. Die Schuld wird da sicher nicht nur bei einem einzelnen fest zu machen sein - da haben eine ganze Menge Leute gepennt, ob nun mutwillig oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.





Der Meinung kann ich mich anschließen. Es sind viele Faktoren dam die zusammen gespielt haben.

Hier mal ein Foto, soll kurz vor dem Unglück passiert sein:
http://bilder.bild.de/BILD/news/fotos/2010/07/28/loveparade-foto/einlass-zum-tunnel-17127211-mbqf,templateId=renderScaled,property=Bild,height=349.jpg

Kann man gut sehen, das es nicht überall Voll war nur eben an dem Tunnel, der Eingang/Ausgang war.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

Maireen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Planungsprotokoll der Stadt Duisburg:
> http://files1.derwes...F/protokoll.pdf




sehr interessant...zumal dort lopavent bei der Zulassung der Teilnehmerzahl und bei der Entfluchtung aktiv eingegriffen und dementiert hat...gleichzeitig wurde mindestens zweimal in diesem schriftstück darauf hingewiesen, dass der OB dieses event "wirklich möchte" udn das deswegen eine Lösung gefunden werden musste...auch mit einschränkungen,die dann ja später auch zur katastrophe führten...


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Bezieht sich ja hier auf niemanden. Alle haben sich mehr oder minder mit dem Thema befasst. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.
> Es ist sogar einer aus meiner Heimatstadt gestorben und fast in meinem Alter. Von meiner Arbeitskollegin die Bekannten haben bis gestern noch jemanden vermisst.
> 
> Die im Radio(1Live)haben berichtet, das sich der vermeintliche Prozess wieder über Jahre hinweg zieht. Habe mir gerade das Interview von dem Herrn Schaller angeguckt und das ist eigentlich nur das, was die ganzen Leute hören wollen und nichts in eigener Sache. "Ja wir werden es Aufklären blablabla!"
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach tragen alle eine Teilschuld. Die Polizei hat sich schlecht abgesprochen, hat Menschen durchgelassen, an der Ost und Westseite, obwohl schon alles voll war. Sie haben nicht gut genug beim Geschehen selbst eingegriffen, standen nur da, was man in mehreren Videos eindeutig sieht. Dann konnten die Straßensperren für die Krankenwagen nicht einmal aufgemacht werden. Das geht, wie ich finde überhaupt nicht.

Und zum anderen Teil ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich die restliche Organisation mit Schuld. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit so einer Menschenmasse auf so einem engen Raum schlicht überfordert war. Das wusste man vorher, man hat nicht reagiert, also sind alle irgendwie schuldig für mich. Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich alle die Strafe teilen.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2010)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Die betreffende Meinung kann derjenige gern für sich behalten. Außerdem hat die Buffedredaktion Hausrecht und kann demnach bestimmen was gesagt werden darf und was nicht. Meinungsfreiheit heißt schließlich nicht das man jeden idiotischen Schwachsinn ertragen muss.



Jeah super, ab jetzt darf man in einem forum nur noch der meinung der Mods zustimmen!

WTF!?
Ich mein solangs nicht so beleidigend wie das von Shadoweye, sollte man wohl ruhig kritische Kommentare abgeben duerfen!


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeah super, ab jetzt darf man in einem forum nur noch der meinung der Mods zustimmen!
> 
> WTF!?
> Ich mein solangs nicht so beleidigend wie das von Shadoweye, sollte man wohl ruhig kritische Kommentare abgeben duerfen!




ganz ruhig bleiben...das thema ist doch schon wiedre lange vorbei...du bist viel zu spät hier angekommen.verschlafen?
und es bezog sich ja auch nur auf einen ganz gewissen passus der hier in diesem thread halt nicht mehr erwähnt werden soll.ansonsten steht es allen weiterhin offen kritische posts zu entwerfen...
wir sind doch jetzt wieder bei der schuldfrage dragon...


----------



## Grotuk (28. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeah super, ab jetzt darf man in einem forum nur noch der meinung der Mods zustimmen!
> 
> WTF!?
> Ich mein solangs nicht so beleidigend wie das von Shadoweye, sollte man wohl ruhig kritische Kommentare abgeben duerfen!






es ging hier aber nicht um Kritik sondern um eine Herabwürdigung der Opfer und vor allem der hier trauernden. Sowas ist halt inakzeptabel. Und Nebenbei Meinungsfreiheit heißt zwar das man jede noch so komische Meinung haben darf. Sie heißt aber nicht das man jedem seine komische Meinung aufdrücken muss. Und ein wenig Verantwortungsbewusstsein seitens des Postenden kann man schon vorraussetzen. Damit so Posts ala Shadoweye gar nicht erst vorkommen.


----------



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jeah super, ab jetzt darf man in einem forum nur noch der meinung der Mods zustimmen!



Nein muss man nicht. Es geht einfach darum, dass hier Menschen trauern, weil sie dabei waren oder Freunde haben/hatten, welche dabei waren. Da gehört einfach ein bisschen Mitgefühl dazu oder gehst du auf eine Beerdigung von einer Person, die du nicht kennst und sagst "Tjoa... juckt mich nicht"? Seine Meinung zu sagen ist eine Sache, aber in so einem Thread schon fast geschmacklose Kommentare abzugeben ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2010)

Was mir besonders leid tut, ist das 21. Opfer...Schon Tage im Krankenhaus um das Leben gekämpft und dann doch noch den Verletzungen erlegen.

Genau so etwas ist eine absolute Qual


----------



## Cake is a lie (28. Juli 2010)

Hmmm...ich hab gerade irgendwo auf MSN gelessen das die Teilnehmerzahlen nicht korekt angegeben wurden.
Ich finde es sehr sehr Traugig,die Opfer wollen nur einen schönen Tgag haben und dann wurden sie...nunja.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach tragen alle eine Teilschuld. Die Polizei hat sich schlecht abgesprochen, hat Menschen durchgelassen, an der Ost und Westseite, obwohl schon alles voll war. Sie haben nicht gut genug beim Geschehen selbst eingegriffen, standen nur da, was man in mehreren Videos eindeutig sieht. Dann konnten die Straßensperren für die Krankenwagen nicht einmal aufgemacht werden. Das geht, wie ich finde überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Und zum anderen Teil ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich die restliche Organisation mit Schuld. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man mit so einer Menschenmasse auf so einem engen Raum schlicht überfordert war. Das wusste man vorher, man hat nicht reagiert, also sind alle irgendwie schuldig für mich. Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich alle die Strafe teilen.



Der Polizei würde ich keinerlei Schuld zuschieben.
Letztendlich sind auch die Polizisten vor Ort Leidtragende gewesen, die unter der stümperhaften Planung des gesamten Festivals leiden mussten.  
Folglich sind die wahren Schuldigen die Organisatoren, die eine Menschenmasse von ca. 1mio Leuten
(denn soviele waren es ja mind. nach Aussagen von Besuchern. Nach Aussagen der Betreiber waren es natürlich viel weniger, in deren ersten Statements war die Rede von 105.000 Leuten...)  auf ein >umzäuntes!< Gelände für 250.000 Leute schicken wollten.
Und Notausgänge hin oder her, auch wenn man die rechtzeitig geöffnet hätte, an der Situation am Haupteingang/Ausgang hätte das wenig geändert.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Juli 2010)

Nein die Polizei hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich hab auf Festival Gelände wie Wacken, Full Force etc. nie Polizei gesehen, die dafür zuständig war, wie die Leute aufs Gelände kommen. Die Polizei ist dafür zuständig, den Zustrom zum Gelände Sicherzustellen. Damit dort nichts passiert, dass Gelände ist selbst ist aber rein vom Veranstalter und die Polizei kann dann nichts mehr machen, wenn es einmal zu spät ist. Es fehlte die Kontrolle über die Menge und das Steuern der Menschen, so wie es eigentlich Versporchen wurden war. Also Schließung der Eingänge, Absicherung und Notausgänge usw.


----------



## MauroC (28. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein hätte so ziemlich alles verhindert werden können, unabhängig davon ob man geschlampt hat oder nicht. Und teilweise waren ja auch die Besucher selbst schuld (zumindest die die rumklettern mussten) an dem Mist.
> 
> Massenveranstaltungen zu verbieten ist unrealistisch. Ob jemand dieses Techno-Ding ab jetzt noch finanzieren mag ist die andere Frage.



Sehr gut. Deine Meinung zeigt hier allen, dass du sowas von keine Ahnung hast. Die Besucher waren schuld? Ja genau. Man ist natürlich schuld, wenn die 10 Menschen auf 1 m² stehen und du umkippst, weil eine massive Druckwelle durch die Menschen stößt.


----------



## Jester (28. Juli 2010)

MauroC schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Deine Meinung zeigt hier allen, dass du sowas von keine Ahnung hast. Die Besucher waren schuld? Ja genau. Man ist natürlich schuld, wenn die 10 Menschen auf 1 m² stehen und du umkippst, weil eine massive Druckwelle durch die Menschen stößt.



Sehr gut. Dein Post zeigt hier allen, dass du Tikumes Post nur halb gelesen und verstanden hast.
Denn er räumt den Besuchern nur eine Teilschuld ein, und auch nur denen, die auf diesen Pfeilern und Zäunen rumklettern mussten, um schneller reinzukommen. - Womit er völlig recht hat.


----------



## nuriina (28. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Dein Post zeigt hier allen, dass du Tikumes Post nur halb gelesen und verstanden hast.
> Denn er räumt den Besuchern nur eine Teilschuld ein, und auch nur denen, die auf diesen Pfeilern und Zäunen rumklettern mussten, um schneller reinzukommen. - Womit er völlig recht hat.



Ich glaube jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein das nicht die Leute die Panik hervorgerufen haben welche die Zäune hochgeklettert sind, sondern die Sperrungen. Das hat sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft mittlerweile bestätigt, und hier gibts nen Videoprotokoll welches ziemlich ausführlich ist und das ganze noch mal unterstreicht. Rate das Leuten mit schwachen nerven nicht zu Ende zu schauen:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pizzamanne


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ich glaube jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein das nicht die Leute die Panik hervorgerufen haben welche die Zäune hochgeklettert sind, sondern die Sperrungen. Das hat sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft mittlerweile bestätigt, und hier gibts nen Videoprotokoll welches ziemlich ausführlich ist und das ganze noch mal unterstreicht. Rate das Leuten mit schwachen nerven nicht zu Ende zu schauen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pizzamanne



Das ist wirklich starker Tobak *schluck*


----------



## Lortox (28. Juli 2010)

> Edith: http://www.taz.de/1/...ft-die-suender/ das ist ja wohl die absolute Härte... Gott kann die alte net einfach mal Ihre Schnauze halten? Da kommt doch eh nur gequirlte Scheiße bei raus.... Sry für die Ausdrucksweise



Des is ja mal ne Frechheit ...
Was erlaubt die sich eigentlich?


----------



## Shaila (28. Juli 2010)

Okay, habt mich überzeugt, die Polizei ist nicht schuld. Aber wer weiss schon wer schuldig ist, meiner Meinung nach hat sich das immer noch aus verschiedenen Faktoren zusammengesetzt.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ich glaube jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein das nicht die Leute die Panik hervorgerufen haben welche die Zäune hochgeklettert sind, sondern die Sperrungen. Das hat sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft mittlerweile bestätigt, und hier gibts nen Videoprotokoll welches ziemlich ausführlich ist und das ganze noch mal unterstreicht. Rate das Leuten mit schwachen nerven nicht zu Ende zu schauen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pizzamanne



erschreckend...eigentlich wollte ich mir nicht das ganze video anschauen aber diese faszination des grauens hielt mich immer wieder zurück auszuschalten...man spürt förmlich den druck,die angst,die beklemmung,die hilflosigkeit....manchmal ist nichts beängstigender als die realität


----------



## Maireen (29. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ich glaube jedem sollte mittlerweile klar sein das nicht die Leute die Panik hervorgerufen haben welche die Zäune hochgeklettert sind, sondern die Sperrungen. Das hat sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft mittlerweile bestätigt, und hier gibts nen Videoprotokoll welches ziemlich ausführlich ist und das ganze noch mal unterstreicht. Rate das Leuten mit schwachen nerven nicht zu Ende zu schauen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/pizzamanne



Ich bin geschockt, ich wurde auch direkt auf Teil 4 geleitet und ich habe nicht mit sowas gerechnet. Mir laufen wirklich die Tränen...
Ich hoffe das alle die Menschen die da drin gesteckt haben das irgendwie verarbeiten können. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Juli 2010)

Das schlimme ist aber immer find ich die Medien Aktivität. Es ist schrecklich was dort passiert war, dass sich die Polizei usw. Öffentlich äußert und über das derzeitige Ermittlugnsverfahren Preis gibt, was sie darf. Dann ist es was anderes. Aber diese jagt jetzt auf den übeltäter und das sich Eva Herman dazu äußert und das jetzt Rücktritt gefordert wird usw, ist find ich schrecklich. 1. Ändert der Rücktritt des Kerlchens nichts, der hat einen Fehler gemacht und der hat schreckliche folgen, nur soll er aber genau dazu stehen wie jeder anderer Durchschnittsbürger auch und nicht zurücktretten und dann in der Vergessenheit verschwinden. 2. Sollte nicht angefangen werden, auf dem Leid dieser Leute sich einen guten Ruf zu machen oder eben Politik auszutragen, die Menschen haben genug mit erlebt. 3. Die Verantwortlichen sind überall zu suchen und das wird auch vergessen. Die Polizei hat auch ihre Fehler gemacht, aber sie hat eben dass Problem gehabt das sie dazu gekommen ist, als es schon eskaliert war. Daher haben die Rettungskräfte dort alles gemacht, was möglich war. Das einzeln Personen Fehler machen, glaub ich ist jedem klar. Das man dort drin dann als Notarzt oder Polizist, umgeben von Menschen und Notleideten, nicht sofort die richtige Entscheidung trifft oder zögert oder jemand hilft, der garnicht so schwer verletzt ist etc. Das passiert und darauf kann man nie wirklich ausbilden. Es ist ja kein Polizist umher gegangen und hat Leute verprügelt oder sonst was. Die haben geholfen. Aber ein Rücktritt vom OB und dieses zu Wort melden von einigen PErsonen, find ich oft genau so schrecklich. Denn niemand der dort war, kann sagen wie es war und die, die dort gewesen sind wollen sich bestimmt nicht daran zurück erinnern. Daher hoffe ich Leute wie Eva Herman und andere, denken bei so etwas nach. Die Frau wurde damals bei ihrer Aussage wirklich Missverstanden, dass ist einfach mal so. Aber das sie dann sowas raus haut, ist mal einfach ne Bodenlsoe Frechheit. In unserem Land können glaub ich einige der Leute froh sein, dass man nicht so leicht wegen gewissen Sachen klagen kann, wie es in den USA teilweise der Fall ist. Dort gibt es dann harte Sammelklagen und dann ist schluss mit lustig für die. Dann ist es nicht so, dass sie mal vor der Kamera lächeln oder "Kein Kommentar" sagen und dann verschwinden. Die müssen nur ihr Gewissen Beruhigen, andere Menschen stehen jetzt ohne Freunde da oder mit schrecklichen Alpträumen. Diese Leute aber, dürfen nicht einfach entkommen, in dem sie zurückreten oder sich Entschuldigen. Die müssen zahlen und bestraft werden, nach Gesetz. Gemeinnützige arbeit vollrichten und solche Dinge.
Aber es wird leider wie fast immer sein. Eine riesige Welle von Medien Berichten stürzt sich auf dieses Ereignis und am Ende bleiben nur Schlagzeilen, aber keine wirklichen Bestraften. Die, die bestraft sind und es immer bleiben, sind die Opfer. Daher kann man nur sein Beleid aussprechen. Denn für diese Opfer gibt es keine Entschädigung, kein Geld was tröstet und sie müssen auch kein Gewisesn beruhigen. Sie müssen mit diesem Tag Leben, an dem sich für sie alles geändert hat.
Mein beileid an alle Betroffenen.


----------



## LaVerne (29. Juli 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> 1. Ändert der Rücktritt des Kerlchens nichts, der hat einen Fehler gemacht und der hat schreckliche folgen, nur soll er aber genau dazu stehen wie jeder anderer Durchschnittsbürger auch und nicht zurücktretten und dann in der Vergessenheit verschwinden.



Sauerland wird zurücktreten - er wartet jetzt nur das Ergebnis der Staatsanwaltschaft ab. Was nur logisch ist: Spätestens im Oktober hat er seine 6 Jahre hinter sich - und damit Anrecht auf Pension (derzeitiges Einkommen mindestens B 10, also 10.880,- €), die er bei einem mehr als berechtigten Rücktritt jetzt verlieren würde!

Er trägt mindestens die politische Verantwortung (alles andere muß die Staatsanwaltschaft zeigen), weil er trotz Warnungen - siehe z. B. Warnungen von K. Schäfer - die LoPa auf Biegen und Brechen durchführen wollte.

Hier in Duisburg ist die Stimmung meiner subjektiven Auffassung nach sehr eindeutig: Kaum einer möchte ihn mehr als OB. Selbst das müßte ausreichen, um diesen Mann, der sich damit 'rausredet, er hätte nichts unterschrieben und wenn, dann seien seine Untergebenen Schuld (siehe das hier), zum Rücktritt zu bewegen.

Vor allen anderen Dingen dürfte jedoch die Pensionserwartung stehen. Warum sollte ein nicht tragbarer OB noch für seine Unfähigkeit mit lebenslangem gutem Auskommen auf unsere Kosten versorgt werden, wenn die Stadt Duisburg unter seiner Führung nicht mal in der Lage ist (übrigens genauso wenig wie McFit), einen Opferfond auf die Beine zu stellen?


----------



## Valinar (29. Juli 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Dein Post zeigt hier allen, dass du Tikumes Post nur halb gelesen und verstanden hast.
> Denn er räumt den Besuchern nur eine Teilschuld ein, und auch nur denen, die auf diesen Pfeilern und Zäunen rumklettern mussten, um schneller reinzukommen. - Womit er völlig recht hat.



Unverschämt,Freichheit und wiederlich den Besuchern überhaupt irgendwas in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen.
Hier gab es schon Wochen vorher mehr als nur große bedenken und hier hat die Stadt und die Veranstalter fährlässig gehandelt.
Schon vor einem Jahr hat der damalige Polizeichef die LP abgelehnt weil er Duisburg für völlig ungeeignet hielt.

Und die Menschen sind erst über die Zäune geklettert als dort schon das Chaos ausgebrochen ist.
Ab dem moment war es nurnoch ein Kampf ums überleben.
Keiner von den Toten ist vom Zaun abgestürzt sondern alle Opfer wurden zerdrückt wie die Obduktion zeigte...und auch die Zahlreichen Handyvideos zeigen.
Unterste Schublade was manche hier schreiben.

Mein Beileid den Opfern und den Angehörigen.


----------



## Tic0 (30. Juli 2010)

Wieso sollte es denn unterste Schublade sein, nur weil sich jemand äußerst, das er sich vorstellen könnte
das teils auch Besucher eine "Teilschuld" daran haben?

Was ich mich perönlich immer mehr frage, wieso sind denn dann bitte soviele Leute hin, wenn doch scheinbar
jeder wusste, das der Platz in Duisburg nicht geeignet ist. Ständig liest man von Leuten, die diese Massenpanik
"vorhergesehen" haben und denoch sind sie dort rumgehüpft.

Ist man da nicht in der Lage, sich selbst "treu" zu bleiben? Wenn man nicht akzeptieren will, das auf Sicherheitsmaßnahmen
oder was auch immer verzichtet wird, wieso bleibt man dem Event dann nicht fern? Diese Leute die davon wussten haben
das ganze noch weiterhin unterstützt und kommen JETZT und beschuldigen hart die Veranstalter, da frage ich mich was das soll.

Dieses Schuld hin und hergeschiebe finde ich ohnehin grauenhaft. Wie jetzt krampfhaft versucht wird IRGENDEINEN Schuldigen
zu finden, hauptsache man hat etwas, auf das man Wütend sein kann.

Denn so wie ich das sehe, wird man niemanden finden der daran Schuld hat. Wenn überhaupt, dürfte es da EINIGE Personen
treffen. Es wäre schlicht lächerlich, ledeglich den Veranstalter für das geschehene Verantwortlich zu machen.

Hier noch ein Bild, das ich in einem Artikel der "Welt" gesehen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lasse das Bild mal für sich sprechen.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es denn unterste Schublade sein, nur weil sich jemand äußerst, das er sich vorstellen könnte
> das teils auch Besucher eine "Teilschuld" daran haben?
> 
> Was ich mich perönlich immer mehr frage, wieso sind denn dann bitte soviele Leute hin, wenn doch scheinbar
> ...



Ich habe gerade etwas in der Art verfasst, dann aber doch nicht abgeschickt, weil sonst wieder alle mit ihren Anschuldigungen kommen wie geschmacklos solche behauptungen waeren >.< 
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass auch die Besucher Schuld tragen. Ganz sicher nicht allein, aber auch einen Teil. Wahrscheinlich einen ziemlich kleinen.
Wenn Panik ausbricht, sind die Menschen die dort anwesend sind auch schuld. Es konnte kein Geschubse und Herumstossen entstehen, wenn jemand nicht so dringen irgendwohin gehen wollen wuerde.

Come on, blame me.
Ich sag trotzdem was ich als Gerecht empfinde.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juli 2010)

Das sich einige der Raver nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben, sprich über die Zäune geklettert sind ging weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug ging, muß man auch sagen können.

Ihr solltet Euch hier nicht immer gleich die Märtyrer Kutte anziehen, nur weil man Euch einmal gerüffelt hat für "wirklich" unpassende und pietätlose Aussagen. Ich sehe auch eine Mitschuld bei einigen Ravern, dass die Situation schließlich eskaliert ist aber im großen Ganzen muß man sehen, dass das eher das I-Tüpfelchen und nicht der Hauptauslöser für die 21 Toten war.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das sich einige der Raver nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben, sprich über die Zäune geklettert sind ging weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug ging, muß man auch sagen können.
> 
> Ihr solltet Euch hier nicht immer gleich die Märtyrer Kutte anziehen, nur weil man Euch einmal gerüffelt hat für "wirklich" unpassende und pietätlose Aussagen. Ich sehe auch eine Mitschuld bei einigen Ravern, dass die Situation schließlich eskaliert ist aber im großen Ganzen muß man sehen, dass das eher das I-Tüpfelchen und nicht der Hauptauslöser für die 21 Toten war.




Die einzige unpassende und pietätlose Aussage kam von Shadoweye...ich wurde zu unrecht beschuldigt aber egal.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das sich einige der Raver nicht an die Regeln gehalten haben, sprich über die Zäune geklettert sind ging weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug ging, muß man auch sagen können.
> 
> Ihr solltet Euch hier nicht immer gleich die Märtyrer Kutte anziehen, nur weil man Euch einmal gerüffelt hat für "wirklich" unpassende und pietätlose Aussagen. Ich sehe auch eine Mitschuld bei einigen Ravern, dass die Situation schließlich eskaliert ist aber im großen Ganzen muß man sehen, dass das eher das I-Tüpfelchen und nicht der Hauptauslöser für die 21 Toten war.



Danke. Mein Beitrag wäre sicherlich mehr als das Dreifache so lang gewesen.


Zu dem Bild kann ich nur sagen: Mag sein, dass unter anderem diese vier schuldig sind. Doch ich wusste nicht, dass man "seit" und "seid" nicht mehr auseinanderhalten muss. Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin gegen sowas allergisch, genau wie gegen "das einzigSte", "besser wie du" und vor allem gegen "Schakkeline, tu das mal weg legen!!!" Da fährt's mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, sorry. Und dass sowas dann auch noch in der Welt statt in der Bild steht, wo ich sowas eigentlich erwartet hätte... Eieiei...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2010)

Es wird eh so laufen, dass sich diese "Schuldfrage" Monate hinzieht und am ende trifft es irgendwen, der dann eine Geldstrafe zwischen 10.000€ und 100.000€ aufgebrummt kriegt, die diese Person so gut wie garnicht stören wird und alles wird vergessen...


----------



## LaVerne (30. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade etwas in der Art verfasst, dann aber doch nicht abgeschickt, weil sonst wieder alle mit ihren Anschuldigungen kommen wie geschmacklos solche behauptungen waeren >.<
> Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass auch die Besucher Schuld tragen. Wenn Panik ausbricht, sind die Menschen die dort anwesend sind auch schuld. Es konnte kein Geschubse und Herumstossen entstehen, wenn jemand nicht so dringen irgendwohin gehen wollen wuerde.



Bitte vorher informieren: 

a) Das Gelände entsprach in keinster Weise den gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Die Stadt hat nicht nur ein Auge zugedrückt, sondern auf blind geschaltet. Das "Sicherheitskonzept" war ein schlechter Witz; die Auflagen waren gerade mal zwei Seiten Text (normalerweise hast Du schon für einen Marktstand an die fünf Seiten)!
Da sind die Leute von zwei Seiten aus Tunneln gekommen, um dann in einem T-Stück, das nur halb so breit war, aufeinanderzutreffen. Und dieses Ding wurde als Ein- und Ausgang benutzt. Das alles ohne Videoüberwachung oder echter Kommunikation zwischen der Security (die Polizei war hier nicht zuständig; das war bereits Veranstaltergelände).
Auf den Plänen gab es merkwürdigerweise einen Ein- und Ausgang - das wurde aber gar nicht so umgesetzt.

b) Der Veranstalter ist ein Amateur, der gerade mal zwei Großveranstaltungen auf wechselndem - und niemals geschlossenem - Gelände durchgeführt hat. Sein gesamtes "Konzept" ging nicht auf, weswegen er bereits um 15:30 Uhr die Polizei zu Hilfe bitten mußte. Die war ihrerseits überfordert: Man kannte das Konzept nicht (das haben sie erst im Laufe des Tages erhalten), hatte auch keinen Überblick über die Situation im Tunnel. Zusätzlich zu ihrer Aufgabe vor dem Gelände sollte sie jetzt noch den Zu- und Ablauf auf das Gelände überwachen.

c) Die Leute kannten in der Regel das Gelände gar nicht. Sie wurden vom Bahnhof zwei Kilometer auf abgesperrten Wegen zu den Tunneln geführt, in denen es ausreichend Platz gab - bis sie um die 90°-Ecke kamen, wo der Weg ansteigt.  Von hinten kamen immer mehr Leute nach; vorne war gesperrt. Durch den Anstieg konnten sie nicht mal sehen, wo das Gelände überhaupt beginnt oder wie lange das dauern würde: Alles, was sie sahen, waren Köpfe von Menschen - und das Gedränge wurde immer stärker.
(Aus Schilderungen meiner Bekannten weiß ich, daß bereits eine Stunde vorher das Gedränge teilweise so schlimm war, daß sie sich nicht mal umdrehen konnten. Eine Bekannte wurde ca. 10 Meter von der Menge getragen, weil sie den Bodenkontakt verloren hatte und dermaßen eingeklemmt war, daß sie sich überhaupt nicht bewegen konnte - da hatte sie bereits Todesangst).

d) An der berühmten Treppe wurde der Bauzaun (der gar nicht zulässig ist für Massenveranstaltungen als Absperrmittel und klar sogar den Vorschriften des dürftigen Auflageschreibens widerspricht) umgerissen. Die Treppe hätte gar nicht zugänglich sein dürfen - normalerweise wird auf großen Festivals sowas mit Holz verkleidet, damit eben nicht die Leute eine Abkürzung nehmen, die für andere fatal sein könnte. Als die ersten aus der Masse flüchteten, setzte dort die Bewegung in Richtung dieser Treppe ein. Der Rest ist bekannt. 

Von einer Massenpanik kann keine Rede sein - sehr viele Menschen blieben selbst in diesem Moment noch relativ ruhig und versuchten, die gefallenen Menschen aufzuheben - was teilweise nicht möglich war, weil durch den Druck von allen Seiten kein Bewegungspielraum vorhanden war. An der Menge der Leute, die danach erste Hilfe leisteten und sich um die Verletzten kümmerten sowie Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen versuchten, kann man eigentlich sehen, daß man es hier mitnichten mit einem völlig verantwortungslosen, zugedröhnten Mob zu tun hatte.
Merwürdigerweise ging die Räumung der Rampe nach der Katastrophe sehr zügig vonstatten - was wohl auch daran lag, daß man den Zugang nach oben freigab und endlich die vorher verschlossenen Notausgänge öffnete (Menschen hatten schon vorher inständig darum gebeten, sie bitte nicht über die Rampe zu schicken, weil sie keine Ahnung hatten, wie sie da raus kommen sollten).

Daß man hier einen verengten, eigentlich geschlossenen Raum, der dazu noch als Ein- und Ausgang ohne abgetrennte Bereiche fungieren sollte, vorfinden würde, konnte keiner der Teilnehmer ahnen. Solche Zustände findet man auf keinem sehr viel kleineren Festival wie Wacken oder Rock am Ring (jeweils 70.000 bis 80.000 Leute, die sich auf ein großes Areal verteilen und sich nicht an einem Veranstaltungsort knubbeln). 

Als Besucher konnte man bisher davon ausgehen, daß sich die Veranstalter an ein meist sogar übertriebenes Sicherheitskonzept halten müssen, das die Ämter penibel durchsetzen und obendrein noch eine Menge zusätzlicher Auflagen machen. Hier fehlte es an allem; nicht zuletzt an Personal. Die Menge stand über eine Stunde lang eingepfercht ohne Anweisungen oder Hilfen seitens des Personals auf dieser Rampe - Lautsprecherdurchsagen und Videoschilder, die über den Stand der Dinge informieren, gab es nicht (obwohl eine Lautsprecheranlage laut VStättV vorgeschrieben ist - aber darüber hat sich die Stadt bei der Bewilligung wie über so vieles andere einfach hinweggesetzt).

Wenn die Polizei schon trotz Helikopter, Beamten mit Videokameras sowie Walkie Talkies (die eventuell gar nicht funktionierten - und das Handynetz war überlastet) den Überblick verliert und deswegen "schuldfrei" gesprochen wird, wieviel mehr muß das für die ahnungslosen Besucher gelten?

Ein Sicherheitskonzept hat alle möglichen Situationen abzudecken - dazu vor allen Dingen jene Leute, die sich nicht an die "Spielregeln" halten. Es hat hier keine pöbelnde, unzurechnungsfähige, aggressive Meute gegeben, die rücksichtslos alles niederwalzte. Das "Konzept" war unsinnig!

Die Genehmigung - datiert auf den 21.07. - wurde erst am Samstag morgen unterschrieben; die Polizei hatte keine Kenntnis des Inhaltes. Die Planierarbeiten des Geländes dauerten noch bis 12 Uhr mittags, obwohl die Party schon um 10 Uhr steigen sollte. Sicherheitsleute wie Schäfer hatten im Vorfeld das Konzept als unsinnig erklärt; Jürgen Dressler vom Bauamt weigerte sich, seine Unterschrift darunterzusetzen. Der ehemalige Polizeichef wurde auch aufgrund seiner Ablehnung des Gesamtkonzeptes verfrüht in den Ruhestand geschickt. Der Einsatzleiter der Polizei vor Ort wurde etwa zu dem Zeitpunkt beurlaubt, als Schaller um die Hilfe der Polizei bat, weil er die Situation nicht mehr händeln konnte (seine Frau erwartete just in dem Moment ein Kind - es ist einfach zu absurd).

Frage: Wenn weder Polizei noch Security (an die normalerweise eine bestimmte Qualifikation von seiten der genehmigenden Behörde gelegt wird, was wieder mal entfallen ist) in irgendeiner Weise den Überblick behalten konnte, wie soll das vom einzelnen Teilnehmer erwartet werden? Wenn die Polizei "schuldfrei" ist, dann muß das in viel höherer Weise für die Besucher gelten!

Schuldig ist hier:

a) ein Veranstalter, der amateurhaft und ohne jede Erfahrung leichtfertig eine Massenveranstaltung von achtfacher Größe im Vergleich zu Wacken organisierte (mit dem Unterschied, daß sich die achtfache Menge auf ein relativ kleines Gelände verteilte) und b) eine Stadtverwaltung, die sich über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften der VStättV hinwegsetzte und den Rat von im Vorfeld hinzugezogenen Experten wie K. Schäfer ignorierte. 
Unser OB Sauerland hingegen verweigert den Rücktritt, obwohl das so ziemlich jeder Bürger hier von ihm erwartet. Der ist nicht mal anwesend; kann insofern nicht mal seiner Aufgabe nachkommen. In anderen Bereichen der städtischen Verwaltung müssen die Leute wegen viel weniger ihren Hut nehmen - und keiner fragt da nach Dingen wie Pensionsansprüchen etc. 

Lang geworden; liest eh keiner. Nächstes WE ist Wacken 2010. Ich bin mir sicher, wer von den Forenleuten hier dort hin fährt, befindet sich von der Planung und Security her in besten Händen - dort weiß man, was und wie man es macht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch eine Mitschuld bei einigen Ravern, dass die Situation schließlich eskaliert ist aber im großen Ganzen muß man sehen, dass das eher das I-Tüpfelchen und nicht der Hauptauslöser für die 21 Toten war.



Ich zitier mich mal selber:
_
"Auch die Raver die durch überklettern von Hindernissen an der Sache beteiligt sind haben nicht selber schuld.

Eine Veranstaltung, die so geplant ist, dass das Fehlverhalten einiger weniger (Idioten) mit dafür Ausschlag gibt, das eine Massenvernstalung kippen kann, düfte gar nicht durchgeführt werden.
Solche Ausreisser und Quertreiber müssen im Grundsatz mit eingeplant werden.

Und das Festivalteilnehmer an allem hochklettern was nur irgendwie dazu einlädt weiss ich schon seit den seligen Monsters of Rock Konzerten in den 80ern."_


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn es zu so einem "Stau" im Tunnel kommt -
wieso wurden spätestens da nich alle Tore (und zwar Alle!) umgehend aufgemacht?

Wieso musste solch eine Veranstaltung überhaupt auf einem solch abgeschlossenem Platz stattfinden?

Viele Raver (ich behaupte sogar - die Meisten) wußten zwar ungefähr, wo die LP sein soll.
Sie hatten aber bestimmt 0 Ahnung von dem Platz.
Und ihnen wurde noch erzählt, es sei ein sicherer Austragungsort. ...

...

Aber Diskussionen bringen eh nix mehr - es ist passiert.
Morgen ist die Trauerveranstaltung (ich meine sogar vorort).

Und ab September werden die Verhandlungen losgehen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, "es werden Köpfe rollen".

ps.

Sehr interessant waren nun die Reaktionen auf die Raver, die alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.
Nachdem ich mich hier zu meiner Vergangenheit äußerte, wurde ich per PN von einer Person auf ein Stufe gleichgestellt,
die ich nicht noch mal beschreiben werde.

Unglaublich, was soo ein Thema hier auslösen kann - wie hier so einigen denken - 
und es auch noch vom Buffedteam unterstützt wird.

Es wäre ja freie Meinungsäußerung ... bla bla ...


... einfach nur geschmackslos ...

bye 

*ausgeklinkt*


----------



## LaVerne (31. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> "Auch die Raver die durch überklettern von Hindernissen an der Sache beteiligt sind haben nicht selber schuld.



Siehe meinen langen Text. Die Absperrung an der Unglückstelle war ein Bauzaun, der nicht mal zugelassen war laut der mehr als lächerlichen Nutzungsgenehmigung (2Knm(!) pro Quadratmeter hätten es sein müssen - das ist schon eine andere Größenordnung als ein aushebelbarer Bauzaun). Dieser Zaun wurde entweder umgeflext durch den schieren Druck der Masse oder einfach aus seinem Sockel befördert (was kein Problem ist bei dieser Art von Absperrung). Die Treppe hätte gar nicht da sein dürfen, wie selbst ein Professor Schreckenberg später zugab (der wollte sie gesprengt sehen - normalerweise wird sowas mit Holz umkleidet, damit eben niemand darauf herumklettert). 



Grushdak schrieb:


> wieso wurden spätestens da nich alle Tore (und zwar Alle!) umgehend aufgemacht?



Nach der Katastrophe wurde es gemacht. Was aufgemacht wurde - wenn auch unfreiwillig - waren die Absperrungen an den Tunnels, weil die Masse an Leuten vom Hauptbahnhof kommend die Absperrungen nicht mehr halten konnten. Der Druck von hinten wurde also noch größer, während vorne der Aufgang zur Rampe geschlossen war, weil die sogenannten "Pusher" entweder gar nicht vorhanden oder den Platz vor der Rampe nicht räumen konnten.



> Wieso musste solch eine Veranstaltung überhaupt auf einem solch abgeschlossenem Platz stattfinden?



Weil man das Ding in Duisburg von Bürgerseite gar nicht wollte und den nächstgelegenen nutzbaren Platz am HbF ausgesucht hatte. Dementsprechend wurden die Besucher vom HbF auch in einem Quasi-Käfig ("die sollen bloß nicht in die Innenstadt kommen") zum Gelände geführt. Von hinten durch die Tunnels; statt von vorne, wo es ca. 300 Meter Eingangsfläche gegeben hätte. Da stand allerdings die Logistik des Veranstalters. 
Ein weiterer Weg wäre die A59 gewesen, die gesperrt war. Diesen Weg hielt man sich für Einsatzfahrzeuge frei - die dann doch im Stau standen, um zum Gelände zu kommen. 20 Minuten lang waren die Leute nach der Katastrophe auf sich gestellt.



> Morgen ist die Trauerveranstaltung (ich meine sogar vorort).



Jupp. Merkel und Westerwelle kommen. Für die Loveparade gab's 4.000 Polizisten - morgen wimmelt die Stadt von gleich _20.000_ Sicherheitskräften! Es gibt sogar Live-Übertragung im Stadion auf Großbild-Leinwänden - von der ARD-Übertragung abgesehen.

Was hier an Kosten eingespart werden sollte, zahlt man nun 10-fach drauf. Ist ja nur der Steuerzahler, der diesen Polit-Werbe-Zirkus finanziert. 21 junge Menschen sind dann dennoch tot!



> Sehr interessant waren nun die Reaktionen auf die Raver, die alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.
> Nachdem ich mich hier zu meiner Vergangenheit äußerte, wurde ich per PN von einer Person auf ein Stufe gleichgestellt,
> die ich nicht noch mal beschreiben werde.



Die "Love Parade" in Duisburg hatte mit "Ravern" wenig zu tun. Da gingen die "Metalheads" genauso hin wie der Familienvater mit halbwüchsigem Nachwuchs, weil man das halt mal sehen wollte. Das hier ist nicht Berlin; das ist Provinz - da kennt man solche Events in dieser Größenordnung überhaupt nicht (das Kölner "Bizarre" ist schon lange Geschichte). 

Auch wenn ich Deine Äußerungen in der Regel nicht besonders schätze, so fand ich die Art und Weise, wie Leute wie Manowar Dich angegangen sind, absolut daneben (Hint: Niemals allzu persönliche Hintergrundinformationen preisgeben - es gibt genügend Idioten, die nur darauf warten, Dir das mit Anlauf in die Fresse zu hauen. Den meisten Leuten hier würde ich nicht mal meine Haupt-eMail-Adresse geben).


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Juli 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es doch stark niveaulos wie hier mediale Ausschlachtung und Opfer eines Unfalls auf einer Ebene diskutiert werden.
Natürlich kann man sich aufregen angesichts der übertriebenen "Berichterstattung", aber heisst das auch das man den Respekt vor den Opfern verlieren darf ?
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## LaVerne (31. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es doch stark niveaulos wie hier mediale Ausschlachtung und Opfer eines Unfalls auf einer Ebene diskutiert werden.
> Natürlich kann man sich aufregen angesichts der übertriebenen "Berichterstattung", aber heisst das auch das man den Respekt vor den Opfern verlieren darf ?
> Ich glaube nicht.



Das war genau eine Person; der Rest hat sich meines Erachtens nach durchaus angemessen verhalten.

Ungeachtet des unangemessenen Tons und vor allen Dingen seiner übertriebenen Selbstdarstellung, die in meiner harschen und meiner Ansicht nach  absolut gerechtfertigten Erwiderung endete (als Mod hätte ich diese Person sofort gesperrt), wäre der eigentliche Punkt seiner Ausführungen sogar gerechtfertigt gewesen: Die mediale Ausschlachtung ist unter aller Sau! Hätte diese Person genau das beschrieben, wäre ich sogar mit ihr konform gegangen. In der gewählten Form kann ich nur hoffen, daß der Account bis zur nächsten Sintflut geschlossen bleibt.

Noch mehr unter aller Sau empfinde ich allerdings den nun folgenden Politzirkus: Mutti Merkel und Spaßkanditat Westerwelle kommen nach Duisburg, um einer Trauerfeier beizuwohnen, die unbedingt von der ARD in alle Haushalte der Republik übertragen werden muß! Im Duisburger Wedau-Stadion findet eine Live-Übertragung der Ereignisse auf Großleinwand statt, damit auch ja niemandem entgeht, daß Mutti in der ersten Reihe sitzt!

Für diesen Zweck ist kein Mittel zu teuer: Für die Love-Parade mit propagierten 1,4 Millionen Teilnehmer (die sich im Endeffekt als 0,5 Millionen herausstellten, was alle veröffentlichten Zahlen der letzten Vergangenheit um mindestens 900.000 revidieren läßt - für jede Großveranstaltung, wohlgemerkt) standen 4.000 Polizisten zur Verfügung, um ein provisorisches "Sicherheitskonzept" durchzusetzen. 
Um die Politspitze dieser Republik vor Schaden zu bewahren, braucht es erheblich mehr! 20.000 Sicherheitsbeamte sollen im Einsatz sein, während alleine 2.000 die Salvator-Kirche sichern sollen. 

Ich glaube kaum, daß Frau Merkel ihre Sicherheit der sorgfältigen Planung der Stadt Duisburg überlässt. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß dieser Polit-Firlefanz teurer ist, als es jemals gekostet hätte, die Sicherheit von 21 verstorbenen Mitmenschen zu gewährleisten! Und verdammt: Das waren keine drogensüchtigen, pöbelnden, unzurechnungsfähigen, sich jeder Anordnung widersetzenden "Techno-Wackler", sondern 13 Frauen und 8 Männer aus den verschiedensten Bereichen der Welt, die unter qualvollsten Umständen - für die ihre Verursacher nicht das geringste konnten - gestorben sind!

Die Medien haben jene Arbeitslosenstatistiken, die bisher auch hier in Duisburg nur schwer zu erfahren waren, an den Tag gebracht: Von 500.000 Einwohnern sind gerade mal 150.000 sozialversicherungspflichtige Einkommen zu verzeichnen. Es ist ein Zusammenspiel aus Profilierungssucht und Profitgier, das solch eine Tragödie erst möglich machte. 

Diese Stadt wird spätestens dann einen weiteren Abgang verzeichnen, wenn Herr OB Sauerland dank Abwahl seine Pension gesichert haben wird - bis dahin wird er Amt und Wohnsitz in Duisburg behalten wollen. Das gesamte Ruhr-Gebiet und vor allen Dingen die Stadt Duisburg wird noch Jahre unter der Entscheidung des ehemaligen OBs leiden dürfen. 

Ich persönlich bin derzeit wütend auf alles: Auf meine verkackte Stadt, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, dieses Festival in gebührender Weise auszurichten und den Ruf der Stadt zu retten. Auf das Land, daß es nicht für nötig befunden hat, die Mittel bereitzustellen (wobei ich nicht sicher bin, inwiefern Sauerland allen möglichen Beteiligten versichert hat, er werde das schon richten). Auf den Veranstalter, der seine Profitgier vor die Sicherheit der Leute gestellt hat. Auf eine Regierung, die diesen tragischen Verlust von Menschenleben nutzt, um sich in Szene zu setzen - und damit keinen Deut besser ist als Sauerland und Schaller.

Es ist eine Lehrstunde in Sachen Kapitalismus in seiner widerwärtigsten Form: Der Veranstalter spart, wo er nur kann; der Politheini profitiert davon. Und wenn alles gut geht, lassen alle sich feiern. Und wenn es wider Erwartung schief läuft, möchte keiner die Verantwortung übernehmen. Schlimmer noch: Ein OB bangt um seine Pension und klammert sich an seinen Sessel - 21 Tote und über 500 Verletzte wiegen das nicht auf.

Es widert mich einfach nur noch an! Duisburg kann mich mal!


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig und vielfach fuer meine uninformierte aussage. 
Ich habe zwar versucht Nachzudenken, aber mich viel zu wenig informiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sehr interessant waren nun die Reaktionen auf die Raver, die alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden.
> Nachdem ich mich hier zu meiner Vergangenheit äußerte, wurde ich per PN von einer Person auf ein Stufe gleichgestellt,
> die ich nicht noch mal beschreiben werde.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Raver nicht über einen Kamm geschoren.

Es war eine freie Meinungsäußerung, von dem du viel persönlich genommen hast.
Desweiteren kann ich das was du schreibst, noch in den PNs mitlesen, also richte dich direkt an die Mods oder nimm mich von der Ignoreliste, das ich dir bestimmte Dinge erklären kann (von mir aus auch in einem vernünftigen Ton).
Du gehst mich und das Moderatorinteam hier an, ohne das man sich vernünftig dazu äußern kann -> nicht korrekt.


An die Mods: Ich hoffe dieser Post war ok, da es in einem vernünftigen Ton geschrieben wurde und zur Klärung dient..wenn nicht, löscht ihn einfach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> [...] das ich dir bestimmte Dinge erklären kann (*von mir aus auch in einem vernünftigen Ton*).



Passt nicht zum Anlass, aber ich musste lachen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Juli 2010)

Hey, wenn ihr beiden Euch friedlich miteinander absprecht und der Krach dann endlich ein Ende hat, bin ich mehr als dafür. Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2010)

Vorerst wird es keine Gespräche mehr dazu geben.
Das war ein Ticken zuviel.
Chancen, normal zu reden (und zwar bei allen Mitlesern der PN) gab es zugenüge.

Selbst ein Mod will seine "wahren Eindrücke" der Netiquette wegen nicht äußern.

So weit sind wir hier nun gekommen.

Edit: 
Eines muß ich allerding noch berichtigen
Nicht die Raver wurden von Manowar über einen Kamm geschoren, nein, die Drogenabhängigen.

bye


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Vorerst wird es keine Gespräche mehr dazu geben.
> Das war ein Ticken zuviel.



Dann schreib von nun an bitte direkt an einen Mod.
Ich hab kein Nerv darauf, Kram zu lesen, die an die Moderatoren gerichtet sind, mit Sachen die du falsch verstehst,aber auf meine Kommentare bezogen sind.
Ob es vllt sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen ist, aus der Zeit wo den Mist in dich reingepumpt hast oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt..



Grushdak schrieb:


> Chancen, normal zu reden (und zwar bei allen Mitlesern der PN) gab es zugenüge.


Ich hab nie vernünftig mit dir geredet und du hast nie vernünftig mit mir geredet..du gehst mir schon ewig auf den Geist, genau so wie ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Selbst ein Mod will seine "wahren Eindrücke" der Netiquette wegen nicht äußern.


Diese "Mods" sind auch nur Menschen, mit eigenem Empfinden und eigenen Meinungen und nach Aussagen dessen, gibt es da ein Für und Wider.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Eines muß ich allerding noch berichtigen
> Nicht die Raver wurden von Manowar über einen Kamm geschoren, nein, die Drogenabhängigen.


Eine Sache, die du tatsächlich nicht verdrehst.

Wie gesagt..wenn du wissen willst, was Sache ist und nicht, was du dir in deinem Kopf zusammenreimst, dann nimm mich von der Ignore und lies das, was ich zu schreiben habe.
Wie ich zu meiner Meinung komme und warum ich nach dem Motto lebe: "All is fair in love and war", denn Drogen (von irgendwelchen Leuten genommen) haben mir mein Leben immer wieder zur Hölle gemacht.

Ich muss mich hier echt zusammenreissen, weil ich nicht aus diesem Board fliegen will.. ich bin kein schlechter Mensch und ich bin sehr nett und aufrichtig, zu Leuten, die es verdienen, aber Menschen, die sich mit widerlichem Zeug volldröhnen oder gedröhnt haben, stehe ich auf dem Kriegsfuss und du stehst in der schlechten Position, sowas abzuwehren, denn du bist einer dieser Menschen, die sich diesen widerlichen Dreck reingezogen haben, also gehörst du auch eigentlich zu den Leuten, die sich sowas anhören sollten.

Ich mag mich bei den Leuten entschuldigen, dass dieser Thread leider "Schauplatz" zu dem Thema wurde, vorallem bei Deanne und vllt anderen Usern, die das Live mitbekommen haben, weil ich selber einfach nur froh sein kann, das ich meine beste Freundin aus diesem "Kerker" unbeschadet rausholen konnte. 
MfG Danny


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. August 2010)

Anfangs war die Parade ja noch sinnvoll, eine Art Demo.

Die Polizei hatte schon lange keine wirkliche Kontrolle mehr und es wurden Unmengen Drogen verkauft und konsumiert und so gut wie keiner hatte davon polizeilische Konsequenzen davon.

Und keiner kann mir sagen, dass es ein Jahr ohne Verletzte etc. durch Schlägereien im Suff oder im Rausch gab. Dieses Jahr ist die Sachen eben eskaliert. Die letzten Jahre ist es einfach relativ gut gegangen, es war aber schon lange zuvor nicht berechenbar. Jetzt ist es eben so passiert, und die Verantwortlichen werden schon gestraft werden, auch für die Normmissachtungen der letzten Jahre. Es muss immer sowas passieren, dass man handelt. Das ist einfach traurig und hoffentlich wars das mit der Loveparade oder wenigstens sollte es ab jetzt harte Normenkotnrollen geben.


----------



## Jester (1. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier echt zusammenreissen, weil ich nicht aus diesem Board fliegen will.. ich bin kein schlechter Mensch und ich bin sehr nett und aufrichtig, zu Leuten, die es verdienen, aber Menschen, die sich mit widerlichem Zeug volldröhnen oder gedröhnt haben, stehe ich auf dem Kriegsfuss und du stehst in der schlechten Position, sowas abzuwehren, denn du bist einer dieser Menschen, die sich diesen widerlichen Dreck reingezogen haben, also gehörst du auch eigentlich zu den Leuten, die sich sowas anhören sollten.
> 
> Ich mag mich bei den Leuten entschuldigen, dass dieser Thread leider "Schauplatz" zu dem Thema wurde, vorallem bei Deanne und vllt anderen Usern, die das Live mitbekommen haben, weil ich selber einfach nur froh sein kann, das ich meine beste Freundin aus diesem "Kerker" unbeschadet rausholen konnte.
> MfG Danny



Eigentlich wollte ich mich aus der ganzen Drogenkiste hier raushalten, aber dazu muss ich jetzt mal was sagen.
Du verurteilst Grushdak also dafür, dass er irgendwann mal Drogen genommen hat?
Du verurteilst einen Menschen, den du wahrscheinlich nicht sehr gut kennst, aufgrund einer einzigen Geschichte aus seiner Vergangenheit? Sowas nenn ich intolerant und arrogant. 

Ich finde es wirklich beeindruckend, dass Grushdak so offen damit umgeht, und er verdient eigentlich unseren vollen Respekt und unsere Unterstützung, dass er es geschafft hat, mit diesem dunklen Kapitel seiner Vergangenheit abzuschließen.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Ich war vergangene Woche im Urlaub als das ganze passiert ist und hab es somit nur am Rande mitbekommen.

Ganz ehrlich muss ich sagen: langsam geht mir die Geschichte nur noch auf den Geist. Irgendwer hat bei der Organisation und Verantwortung böse gepatzt, aber anstatt abzuwarten bis die Ermittlungen durch sind schreien Medien und die Öffentlichkeit nach Rücktritten und Verantwortung. Wie wärs mit einfach mal abwarten? Dann gibts auch keine hastigen und übereilten Entscheidungen...Gewissermassen kann ichs verstehen, RTL veranstaltet daraus einen gigantischen Medienzirkus mit Liveübertragung der Trauerfeier und Liveschaltungen zu Überlebenden, und wofür? Cash, Money, Kohle und Asche! 

Hat irgendjemand von euch in den letzten Tagen den hunderten von Toten gedacht in Pakistan? oder den tausenden leidenden Menschen in Russland? Nein! es ist soviel einfacher hier schockiert und betroffen zu sein und so das restliche Elend der Welt zu verdrängen...

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch schockiert über das was in Duisburg passiert ist aber solch schlimme Dinge passieren täglich auf der Welt....

In dem Sinne: R.I.P. Opfer von Duisburg, Pakistan, Russland und von der ganzen restlichen Welt!


----------



## Jokxer (1. August 2010)

Der Junge veranstalter tut mir irgentwie leid^^. Der wird jetzt lange hinter Gittern sein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (1. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Polizei hatte schon lange keine wirkliche Kontrolle mehr und es wurden Unmengen Drogen verkauft und konsumiert und so gut wie keiner hatte davon polizeilische Konsequenzen davon.



hört sich ziemlich gut an.

" Du verurteilst Grushdak also dafür, dass er irgendwann mal Drogen genommen hat?
Du verurteilst einen Menschen, den du wahrscheinlich nicht sehr gut kennst, aufgrund einer einzigen Geschichte aus seiner Vergangenheit? Sowas nenn ich intolerant und arrogant."

-> generell menschen aufgrund von Drogen konsum zuverurteilen ist intollerant und arrogant, ob sie sie nun in der vergangenheit konsumiert haben oder aktuell noch tun :-).


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> -> generell menschen aufgrund von Drogen konsum zuverurteilen ist intollerant und arrogant, ob sie sie nun in der vergangenheit konsumiert haben oder aktuell noch tun :-).




So zu denken ist einfach nur ignorant.
Ich werde hier nicht mehr antworten, dafür hab ich das Forum zu gern -> PN sind ok..


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2010)

Diskussionen rund um Drogen bzw. Grushdak und Manowar sind jetzt sowieso mal eingestellt. Der nächste der mit sowas anfängt bekommt 'ne Schreibsperre. Dieser Thread soll sich um die Tragödie in Duisburg handeln und um sonst nichts.


----------



## Grushdak (1. August 2010)

Haben eben mal nach Starwars durch die Programme gezappt.
Da bleib ich bei einem erneuten Bericht mit Liveaufanahmen des Geschehens hängen.

Wahnsinn, wie die Emotionen kochten.

Da wollten viele nur noch die 10 Meter hohe Treppe hinauf und stiegen über die bereits Zusammengesackten.
Manche wurden von anderen wieder runtergerissen, weil man sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen wollte.
Ellenbogen wurden nicht zimberlich ausgefahren.
Jeder dachte nur noch an sich (was ich teilweise auch gut verstehen kann, bei der Panik ums nackte Überleben.
Manche tranken im Panikgetümmel noch ihr Bier weiter.

Was noch sehr geftig war, einige winkten oben den Polizisten zu und riefen ihnen zu.
Was machten die Polizisten? Sie winkten zurück.
Was geschrien wurde, hat wohl oben kaum einer akustisch verstanden.

Ein Mitarbeiter(?) sagte, irgendwie wären auch Überwachungskameras ausgefallen, wegen defektem Kabel.
Dadurch sahen Verantwortliche nicht mehr, was genau abging.

Ich bin ja hart im Nehmen - doch diese Minute Bericht war einfach nur unmenschlich grausam.

ps. Das war nun erst das 3. Mal, das ich ne Reportage/Nachrichten dazu gesehen habe - das ist mehr als genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pps. @ Thoor

Ich denke auch an alle anderen leidenden Menschen der Welt, von dem ich weiß.
Ja auch, was derzeit in Rußland passiert ist die Hölle.
Die Brände sind quasi ein Fegefeuer - absolut gewaltig.

Zum Aufbau erhalten sie zwar schon das doppelte Geld, wie vorgesehen - 1oooo &#8364;uro (umgerechnet).
Nur was sie binnen von Minuten verloren haben, kann man nicht alles mit dem geld wiedergutmachen.

Alle gedenkwürdigen Sachen hier aufzuzählen, würde den Rahmen sprengen.

......


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Muss echt knorke für die Überlebenden sein die auf den Videos auf allen möglichen Sendern und Zeitungen abgebildet sind sich immer und immer wieder in einer endlosschleife zu sehen und den gleichen Alptraum durchmachen zu müssen. Danke RTL!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2010)

Ich war in Holland als es passiert ist und hab die Loveparade im Fernsehen verfolgt. Vor dem Unglück hab ich schon gesagt [ich hab zeugen :! ] das irgendwas, irgendwie in diesem Tunnel passieren wird und ich hab mich gewundert das sie noch Luft bekommen haben. Das ganze Festival war von Grund auf schlecht geplant und der Sauerland wollte sich nur damit brüsten ein so grosses Festival wie die Loveparade in Duisburg hinzubekommen. Aber die Massen haben ihm einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Und wie es bei Menschen so üblich ist, will niemand der Schuldige sein, und der OB streitet trotz handschriftlicher Vermerkungen auf Dokumenten ab, von Warnungen gewusst zu haben. 

Kurz und Bündig:

Es ging nur ums Geld.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Muss echt knorke für die Überlebenden sein die auf den Videos auf allen möglichen Sendern und Zeitungen abgebildet sind sich immer und immer wieder in einer endlosschleife zu sehen und den gleichen Alptraum durchmachen zu müssen. Danke RTL!


Is eben RTL...

Nix zensiert, du kannst dich dann ggf. in 200 versch. RTL Sendungen mit dem gleichen Videos sehen und bist dann irgendwie der Arsch, weil dich RTL evtl. durch geschickte Schnitte etc. schlecht macht.


----------



## tonygt (2. August 2010)

Siehe Frauentausch.
Ham sie letztens wieder die Folge gezeigt wo sie die eine Familie als total heruntergekommen dargestellt ham.


----------



## Fipsin (4. August 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Edith: http://www.taz.de/1/...ft-die-suender/ das ist ja wohl die absolute Härte... Gott kann die alte net einfach mal Ihre Schnauze halten? Da kommt doch eh nur gequirlte Scheiße bei raus.... Sry für die Ausdrucksweise



...da fehlen einem die Worte..warscheinlich ist gott noch 
in die Twin Towers gerast weil die Menschen dort Land
bebaupt haben das sie zu einem Spottpreis gekauft haben -.-

So leute suchen nur nach Aufmerksamkeit und beschweren
sich über sich selbst (Alter=Frühere Jugend, Dammalige Ältere
BESCHWEREN sich über die (Frühere) Jugend) Also echt, das
gehört angezeigt, ich frag mich immernoch warum solche 
Leute in Medien was zu sagen haben...


----------



## Jester (4. August 2010)

Die gute Frau bringt bald ein neues Buch raus...
Und schlechte Publicity ist besser als gar keine und auch noch relativ einfach zu erreichen.


----------

